# Flying Fat



## JoyJoy

I know there are many of us who fly and face the same concerns every time we board a plane. There seem to have been lots of different threads about flying lately, so I thought maybe we could use a central thread for people to post their experiences, hints and other input to help make flying a less stressful experience, if possible. (Sticky, maybe? Mods?)


My .02:

In the past six months, I've taken five flights. (one one-way trip and two round trips.) Most of them have been on American, and I've been pleased with their customer service for the most part. I'm a size 32, 5'7", with lots of "junk in the trunk", so it's difficult for me to fit into many airline seats...always pretty tight...but I've never been hassled for it, never had a problem getting a seat belt extender, and never asked to buy a second seat...so I think I've been lucky. American does seem to have some of the smallest seats, though. If I'm not able to raise the armrest, it can be a painful ride, and their leg room is very cramped, as well.

A few things I have found to be good tips:
Get late flights if possible, because many times they won't be full and you can ask for a seat with an empty one next to it, enabling you to lift the armrest and have more room.
Get a window seat if you're okay with being against the wall of the plane. I have found that this way I only have to deal with one person, and not every person who comes down the aisle or having a person on either side of me if I'm in the middle. I can feel more free to lean against the wall, and I feel it gives me a little more space.
Don't ever choose a seat in a row of single seats on a smaller plane. I made the mistake of doing this on a flight to Chicago, thinking it would allow me more room and I wouldn't be imposing on anyone else, and was in extreme pain the entire time. The flight was full so I couldn't move, and because it was a single seat, I couldn't put the armrest up. Never again.
Also..I know Southwest has gotten a lot of bad press for their treatment of larger people, justifiably so, based on reports that I've read. I know that some people feel they should be completely boycotted because of this, so I may be viewed as a traitor, but I think it is worth it to give them a shot if you're around my size or smaller (only because I don't think anyone bigger than me would honestly fit, so the second seat would be justified). I took a chance and flew with them on my trip back from California this weekend, and was pleasantly surprised. I had flown with them before, but only on very short flights to Dallas, and I was apprehensive about flying with them because of stories I've heard, but the price was the best, so we went for it. There were several delays with my flights, starting in Oakland. They pulled me aside to give me "preboard" status, so that I could be one of the first passengers to deboard to make my connecting flight in Phoenix. When we got to Phoenix, we had to circle the field for about 30 minutes before we could land, and they called ahead to have my connecting flight held until I could get there. At the arrival gate, there was a shuttle waiting for me to take me to my departing gate so that I wouldn't have to run (-ish...this fat girl doesn't really run). The entire time everyone was joking and laughing and extremely friendly. On the planes, the seats were slightly bigger than other airlines I've been on, and the seat belts were only about 1/2 too small, so someone with a little less "girth" than me would probably be able to use them without an extender. There was also more leg room. It was still tight, but much more comfortable than American. I ended up getting to LR an hour later than I was originally supposed to, but the crew made it all a great experience, and one that I will likely try again. Never once was an eyebrow raised or the issue of my size mentioned.


----------



## jamie

Thank you so much for posting this Joy! I am always so worried about flying and love reading others' experiences. You rock, chica.


----------



## bigsexy920

Good to hear this Joy. Thanks for posting. You have me wondering if they fly out of Newark.


----------



## Tina

I had excellent luck with United when flying to Albany, NY, to visit a friend in Vermont and then my sweetie in Montreal. Their staff was wonderful, especially the stewardesses. The way back was a bit different in some respects, but bad weather forced me into a plane that was so physically uncomfortable that part of me was wishing for all of the lightning that was crackling around us to hit the plane and release me from my seat. Wasn't their fault, it was just how is had to be due to weather.

Alaska Airlines was similarly wonderful, with very friendly staff. I flew one of the commuter planes on the way there, and had an open seat next to me, fortunately. On the way back, no dice, but it worked out to be okay, even for my substantial ass (though it hung out into the aisle...




). It was slightly embarrassing, but I got no grief for it in any case.

*ETA*: I am pear-shaped and have approx 67" hips and big legs.


----------



## HottiMegan

Thank you for your post on this. I'm thinking of flying out to Chicago in the fall to see my parents for a few weeks and would rather fly than drive. I am now more of a size 26 (i was a 34 previously) on my bottom half but was wary about getting hassled about a second seat with Southwest. (they seem to be the cheapest from oakland to chicago) I'd be flying with a 4 year old, so i could easily spill into his seat if need be.


----------



## rainyday

Great thread idea, Joy. If people are willing, when they post about their experiences it might be helpful to post your hip size, because that seems to be the sticking point (no pun ) when it comes to fitting. I used to fly a lot both domestically and internationally and it seemed I was able to squeeze into one seat on most airlines--although never comfortably--up to about 70". I fly very little now, but last summer when I flew to Vegas I got two seats and I could not have managed one at all (I was 79" at the time). That magic 70" number is one I'd like to get below because it will greatly expand my travel options again.


----------



## Missy9579

I flew Jet Blue to Utah last year.

I was.am a size 26, and about 300 pounds.

I chose an aisle seat, as it was an almost 6 hour flight and I have a bladder the size of a raisin so I didnt want to have to ask people to let me up. 

I sat next to an elder man, but he was not kind enough to raise his armrest, so while I fit, it was definitly tight. Im bottom heavy, and had I sat through the whole flight as was, I would have wound up with bruises, if i even had been able to make it sitting as is. 

when the stewardess walked by I asked if I could rasie the aisle arm rest (I couldnt figure out how on my own) And she policy is that they dont do that, but she would do it for me. And she did,,,,boy was it nice. I did have to sort of scooch in when they were passing drinks, or snack, or someone was walking by, but i would rather do that, than be squashed. The flight crew was very polite and nice about the whole thing. 

This was my second trip with Jet Blue, and both were pleasant. You get your own TV, and can watch whatever you want on direct TV. Which is very nice.


----------



## jimmi

bigsexy920 said:


> Good to hear this Joy. Thanks for posting. You have me wondering if they fly out of Newark.



Southwest doesn't fly out of Newark, but they do fly out of Islip, if you're willing to trek it out to Long Island. I did it once, but I wouldn't do it again, it's so far away! However, I've never had a problem with Southwest and would fly them again...I probably had about 45" hips when I flew with them. 

RainyDay, I'm so confused! The last time I flew was last summer and it was a reeeeeaaaaly tight squeeze and relentlessly uncomfortable the entire time. I flew American and I probably had about 50" hips. Since then I've gained a little and am super nervous about flying any airline! But you say you fit most with 70" hips, which gives me hope! Which airlines do you fly? 

Btw, I'm new, hi!


----------



## rainyday

jimmi said:


> RainyDay, I'm so confused! The last time I flew was last summer and it was a reeeeeaaaaly tight squeeze and relentlessly uncomfortable the entire time. I flew American and I probably had about 50" hips. Since then I've gained a little and am super nervous about flying any airline! But you say you fit most with 70" hips, which gives me hope! Which airlines do you fly?


Hi jimmi. Welcome. Mostly I was flying American, United and British Airways. Don't get me wrong--it was a VERY tight squeeze, uncomfortable and usually resulted in bruised hips for a couple days afterward. Not optimal at all and not terribly fun for passengers seated beside me. But it was doable, especially if the armrest could be put up. If the arm rest had to be put down, it usually rested a bit on my hips (ouch). That was about ten years ago, so it's very likely seat widths have been reduced in that time. I'll be interested to hear what more recent flyers say. If things have gotten smaller it may be even longer until I can fit in one seat again.


----------



## chocolate desire

JoyJoy said:


> I know there are many of us who fly and face the same concerns every time we board a plane. There seem to have been lots of different threads about flying lately, so I thought maybe we could use a central thread for people to post their experiences, hints and other input to help make flying a less stressful experience, if possible. (Sticky, maybe? Mods?)
> 
> 
> My .02:
> 
> In the past six months, I've taken five flights. (one one-way trip and two round trips.) Most of them have been on American, and I've been pleased with their customer service for the most part. I'm a size 32, 5'7", with lots of "junk in the trunk", so it's difficult for me to fit into many airline seats...always pretty tight...but I've never been hassled for it, never had a problem getting a seat belt extender, and never asked to buy a second seat...so I think I've been lucky. American does seem to have some of the smallest seats, though. If I'm not able to raise the armrest, it can be a painful ride, and their leg room is very cramped, as well.
> 
> A few things I have found to be good tips:
> Get late flights if possible, because many times they won't be full and you can ask for a seat with an empty one next to it, enabling you to lift the armrest and have more room.
> Get a window seat if you're okay with being against the wall of the plane. I have found that this way I only have to deal with one person, and not every person who comes down the aisle or having a person on either side of me if I'm in the middle. I can feel more free to lean against the wall, and I feel it gives me a little more space.
> Don't ever choose a seat in a row of single seats on a smaller plane. I made the mistake of doing this on a flight to Chicago, thinking it would allow me more room and I wouldn't be imposing on anyone else, and was in extreme pain the entire time. The flight was full so I couldn't move, and because it was a single seat, I couldn't put the armrest up. Never again.
> Also..I know Southwest has gotten a lot of bad press for their treatment of larger people, justifiably so, based on reports that I've read. I know that some people feel they should be completely boycotted because of this, so I may be viewed as a traitor, but I think it is worth it to give them a shot if you're around my size or smaller (only because I don't think anyone bigger than me would honestly fit, so the second seat would be justified). I took a chance and flew with them on my trip back from California this weekend, and was pleasantly surprised. I had flown with them before, but only on very short flights to Dallas, and I was apprehensive about flying with them because of stories I've heard, but the price was the best, so we went for it. There were several delays with my flights, starting in Oakland. They pulled me aside to give me "preboard" status, so that I could be one of the first passengers to deboard to make my connecting flight in Phoenix. When we got to Phoenix, we had to circle the field for about 30 minutes before we could land, and they called ahead to have my connecting flight held until I could get there. At the arrival gate, there was a shuttle waiting for me to take me to my departing gate so that I wouldn't have to run (-ish...this fat girl doesn't really run). The entire time everyone was joking and laughing and extremely friendly. On the planes, the seats were slightly bigger than other airlines I've been on, and the seat belts were only about 1/2 too small, so someone with a little less "girth" than me would probably be able to use them without an extender. There was also more leg room. It was still tight, but much more comfortable than American. I ended up getting to LR an hour later than I was originally supposed to, but the crew made it all a great experience, and one that I will likely try again. Never once was an eyebrow raised or the issue of my size mentioned.



Thanks for the info Joy Joy but you know what I really want to know Hit me up on yahoo with the juicy details lol.... Love you!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl

I've found that I can just barely buckle the seatbelts on airlines like Northwest, but have to use an extender when flying Spirit.

I just had a cross country flight that was pretty miserable. I strongly prefer the aisle seat because it allows me to lean out a bit and give folks more room, though this position causes major back pain. 

I sit in the seat with both arms down, and while I can do it physically, my thighs are pressed very tightly against them.

I'm 5,7 320+, size 28.

I'm honestly in total awe of anyone even an inch bigger than me that goes in coach with one seat, not traveling with friends. It's such a painful experience I'm pretty sure I'd fly first class if I weighed even 20 pounds more. Unless those 20 pounds were in my head.


----------



## kenzie_kutie

yeah i'm 5'6 300 size 24 and the buckle JUST clips for me on like regular size planes,but on tiny 50 passenger planes i just pretend like i have the buckle on b/c it wont go around me lol.

i didn't know they had extenders though... thats helpful


----------



## fatgirlflyin

kenzie_kutie said:


> yeah i'm 5'6 300 size 24 and the buckle JUST clips for me on like regular size planes,but on tiny 50 passenger planes i just pretend like i have the buckle on b/c it wont go around me lol.
> 
> i didn't know they had extenders though... thats helpful




Pretending to have your seat belt buckled is *VERY* unsafe, both for yourself and the passengers around you. Please dont be scared to ask for an extender if you need one. Most flight attendants are very cool about it and don't shout down the aisle that the fatty in 13D needs an extender.


----------



## kenzie_kutie

Ella Bella said:


> Pretending to have your seat belt buckled is *VERY* unsafe, both for yourself and the passengers around you. Please dont be scared to ask for an extender if you need one. Most flight attendants are very cool about it and don't shout down the aisle that the fatty in 13D needs an extender.



yeah well i didnt know they had extenders, but now i do... thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hamhock

JoyJoy said:


> I know there are many of us who fly and face the same concerns every time we board a plane. There seem to have been lots of different threads about flying lately, so I thought maybe we could use a central thread for people to post their experiences, hints and other input to help make flying a less stressful experience, if possible. (Sticky, maybe? Mods?)
> 
> 
> My .02:
> 
> In the past six months, I've taken five flights. (one one-way trip and two round trips.) Most of them have been on American, and I've been pleased with their customer service for the most part. I'm a size 32, 5'7", with lots of "junk in the trunk", so it's difficult for me to fit into many airline seats...always pretty tight...but I've never been hassled for it, never had a problem getting a seat belt extender, and never asked to buy a second seat...so I think I've been lucky. American does seem to have some of the smallest seats, though. If I'm not able to raise the armrest, it can be a painful ride, and their leg room is very cramped, as well.
> 
> A few things I have found to be good tips:
> Get late flights if possible, because many times they won't be full and you can ask for a seat with an empty one next to it, enabling you to lift the armrest and have more room.
> Get a window seat if you're okay with being against the wall of the plane. I have found that this way I only have to deal with one person, and not every person who comes down the aisle or having a person on either side of me if I'm in the middle. I can feel more free to lean against the wall, and I feel it gives me a little more space.
> Don't ever choose a seat in a row of single seats on a smaller plane. I made the mistake of doing this on a flight to Chicago, thinking it would allow me more room and I wouldn't be imposing on anyone else, and was in extreme pain the entire time. The flight was full so I couldn't move, and because it was a single seat, I couldn't put the armrest up. Never again.
> Also..I know Southwest has gotten a lot of bad press for their treatment of larger people, justifiably so, based on reports that I've read. I know that some people feel they should be completely boycotted because of this, so I may be viewed as a traitor, but I think it is worth it to give them a shot if you're around my size or smaller (only because I don't think anyone bigger than me would honestly fit, so the second seat would be justified). I took a chance and flew with them on my trip back from California this weekend, and was pleasantly surprised. I had flown with them before, but only on very short flights to Dallas, and I was apprehensive about flying with them because of stories I've heard, but the price was the best, so we went for it. There were several delays with my flights, starting in Oakland. They pulled me aside to give me "preboard" status, so that I could be one of the first passengers to deboard to make my connecting flight in Phoenix. When we got to Phoenix, we had to circle the field for about 30 minutes before we could land, and they called ahead to have my connecting flight held until I could get there. At the arrival gate, there was a shuttle waiting for me to take me to my departing gate so that I wouldn't have to run (-ish...this fat girl doesn't really run). The entire time everyone was joking and laughing and extremely friendly. On the planes, the seats were slightly bigger than other airlines I've been on, and the seat belts were only about 1/2 too small, so someone with a little less "girth" than me would probably be able to use them without an extender. There was also more leg room. It was still tight, but much more comfortable than American. I ended up getting to LR an hour later than I was originally supposed to, but the crew made it all a great experience, and one that I will likely try again. Never once was an eyebrow raised or the issue of my size mentioned.




AS I understand it, Southwest's policy with large passengers is to force them to pay twice or they are thrown off the plane. I remember an incident like that reported on 20/20. The Guy was built loke John Wayne. The flight crew told him he had to pay twice (buy a second ticket) and when he refused, they had him arrested.


----------



## Asrai

If you don't wear a seatbelt aboard the plane during start/landing and the plane crashes into anything your body will be catapulted forward and the G-forces will multiply your mass so the people in front of you will be crushed to death. So their life is your responsibility.

This was a public service announcement sponored by: Buddha :bow:


----------



## moonvine

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you for your post on this. I'm thinking of flying out to Chicago in the fall to see my parents for a few weeks and would rather fly than drive. I am now more of a size 26 (i was a 34 previously) on my bottom half but was wary about getting hassled about a second seat with Southwest. (they seem to be the cheapest from oakland to chicago) I'd be flying with a 4 year old, so i could easily spill into his seat if need be.



They can and will hassle you about a second seat if they feel like it. I have a friend who asked to be allowed to demonstrate that she fit in one seat, and they refused, saying they could tell by looking at her she could not fit into one seat. So you may have a great experience, or you may get someone who got out of the wrong side of the bed this morning. And if so, you need to be prepared to purchase the 2nd seat then and there, or they can deny you boarding of the plane.

They do not care if the 4 year old doesn't care if you spill into the second seat. The reasoning behind this is that since they don't have assigned seats, they can't guarantee you will be flying next to whoever you are flying with.

It is not a risk I would ever take. But you may be braver than me


----------



## SoVerySoft

Hamhock said:


> AS I understand it, Southwest's policy with large passengers is to force them to pay twice or they are thrown off the plane. I remember an incident like that reported on 20/20. The Guy was built loke John Wayne. The flight crew told him he had to pay twice (buy a second ticket) and when he refused, they had him arrested.



Actually, I believe you do need to buy a second seat, but if the plane isn't full you get a refund for that seat.

To me, that is perfect, as I will always buy a second seat and then be SO pissed when the plane isn't full. This way I have it if I need it and I don't have to pay if I don't.

Of course I would prefer that the seats accommodate me, but since they don't, the Southwest policy works for me.


----------



## moonvine

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, I believe you do need to buy a second seat, but if the plane isn't full you get a refund for that seat.
> 
> To me, that is perfect, as I will always buy a second seat and then be SO pissed when the plane isn't full. This way I have it if I need it and I don't have to pay if I don't.
> 
> Of course I would prefer that the seats accommodate me, but since they don't, the Southwest policy works for me.



I don't buy second seats ever, so it isn't perfect for me at all. I'm genuinely happy that there are people who can afford to purchase two seats, but I am not one of them. So I'm glad that there are airlines that will accomodate me and not force me to purchase two seats. If all airlines forced me to purchase two seats, I'd have to give up flying and be limited to places I can drive.

And they can, will, and have thrown people off of planes who were unwilling or unable to purchase two seats. I would never, ever patronize any company who behaved like this, even if I were a size 0.


----------



## JoyJoy

As I said in my original post, I know there are those who have justifiable reasons to dislike Southwest. I also said that I feel that people any bigger than I am would probably be asked to buy a bigger seat, for good reason, because I do take up every inch of an entire seat on their planes, with a tight squeeze. I chose to take a chance on them because of price, and likely will again based on my positive experience with them so far, although I fully realize I may at some point have an issue with them if I encounter an employee who chooses to make an issue of my size. 

That being said, the purpose of this thread is to share productive and informative advice/tips/info/experiences for those who are preparing to/thinking about flying. I'm sure people do want to know the pros and cons of any airline, but I'd hate to see it turn into a debate about the Southwest controversy. If you must, perhaps a separate thread in Hyde Park would be more appropriate. Thanks.


----------



## moonvine

I think it is really important to know that if you choose to fly Southwest and have only purchased one ticket that you may be asked to purchase another ticket at the gate, and if you are unable to do that, or the plane is full, you may be denied boarding and/or forcibly ejected from the plane. It is not worth the worry to me personally. If others want to take that chance, I have no problem with it. I just think people should go into that with their eyes open. And thread drift happens.

If you fly American, and fly the McDonnell Douglas Super MD-80, I like seat 28-D. The aisle armrests go up, and it is right next to the flight attendants area, so there isnt' another row of people on the other side. So I can fly with the aisle armrest up and not the center one.


----------



## TCUBOB

I'm feeling you, AFG. On the several cross-country trips that I've taken from the East Coast to the West Coast, I'm literally ready to go cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs by the time I land. I can just tolerate the trips from DC to Houston to see my family.

I'm 6' 6", so I've not had a tray table fully down in a number of years now. And I always get a seat behind the person who believes that it is their constitutional right to recline their seat to the fullest extent, regardless of how nicely I ask them not to. The first thing I do is jam my knees as far forward as possible so that they can't. Then, when the try, they bounce off my knees a couple of times before deciding their seat is broken and ringing for the flight attendent. I then patiently explain how I would request that they not recline, at which point some of them get very mad at me, some of them ask to be moved, and some of them just sigh and agree but look dissatisfied and resentful. For the most part, the flight attendents are understanding, but some of them also get ticked off at me for not "being with the program" or something. I dunno.

I've yet to encounter a plane where I can't fit between the armrests (at my heaviest, 375; currently, about 305-315). It is comfortable? No....but I fit. I always request an aisle because I know that I'm going to need that room, but I also know that every man, woman, child and cart are going to bang into me....you just deal with it.

As for seat belts, I've only needed the extender (hint: that's what they use for the seat belt demos) once or twice. It depends on the make and model of plane. If it's an Airbus, the belts just fit me if I suck in, even at my current size; Boeing and Bombadier I'm usually all the way out or close to it, but sometimes have some slack. That's the most frustrating part....would it be so fucking hard to have all of the seat belts the same fucking length? Is this really rocket science? And God forbid if I'm seated next to some tiny bladder who has to get up multiple times; while I'd probably be more comfortable getting up and moving about, I'm of the school that its easier to lock in and stay in....but that never happens.

And the seats kill my back. The curvature is all wrong for a tall person, no amount of pillows is going to give me any lumbar support, and even the seats with the extentable rests at the top don't come up high enough to give me any neck support. So I'm screwed the whole way around, pretty much like you.

I <3 flying. I'm so glad that they've cut capacity so that planes can be fuller. I'm really glad that we propped up these bozos with at least $5 billion in free money after 9/11 (that's before the offer of loan guarantees) so that I can be more uncomfortable, wait longer, with the same bad information and less rights and less ability to get where I need to go.



activistfatgirl said:


> I've found that I can just barely buckle the seatbelts on airlines like Northwest, but have to use an extender when flying Spirit.
> 
> I just had a cross country flight that was pretty miserable. I strongly prefer the aisle seat because it allows me to lean out a bit and give folks more room, though this position causes major back pain.
> 
> I sit in the seat with both arms down, and while I can do it physically, my thighs are pressed very tightly against them.
> 
> I'm 5,7 320+, size 28.
> 
> I'm honestly in total awe of anyone even an inch bigger than me that goes in coach with one seat, not traveling with friends. It's such a painful experience I'm pretty sure I'd fly first class if I weighed even 20 pounds more. Unless those 20 pounds were in my head.


----------



## butch

activistfatgirl said:


> I've found that I can just barely buckle the seatbelts on airlines like Northwest, but have to use an extender when flying Spirit.
> 
> I just had a cross country flight that was pretty miserable. I strongly prefer the aisle seat because it allows me to lean out a bit and give folks more room, though this position causes major back pain.
> 
> I sit in the seat with both arms down, and while I can do it physically, my thighs are pressed very tightly against them.
> 
> I'm 5,7 320+, size 28.
> 
> I'm honestly in total awe of anyone even an inch bigger than me that goes in coach with one seat, not traveling with friends. It's such a painful experience I'm pretty sure I'd fly first class if I weighed even 20 pounds more. Unless those 20 pounds were in my head.



AFG-2 coach seats are cheaper than 1 first class or business class seat, in my experience flying. Just fyi.

I purchase 2 seats when I fly (both main carriers and 'budget' carriers), even though I can shoehorn my fat self into one seat with the arm rest down, because it is more comfortable and the last thing I want to do is sit next to some one cursing my fat ass the entire flight because our hips might touch. Am I selling out my rights as a fat person to fly with the same dignity that thin people have when they fly-maybe. Am I embarrassed to use 2 seats or ask for a seat belt extender-no. I wish I didn't have to do this, but I also want to fly with peace of mind, and I enjoy the fact that on a crowded flight everyone else is cramped in their seats ('cuz really, they're tight and uncomfortable for most people) and I'm stretched out across two seats, relaxed, enjoying my soda. I'm flying in style, and everyone else is jealous! Still, I would never fly Southwest, because I don't agree with their aggressive fatphobic policy.

As far as my measurements go, I don't know my hip circumference, but my belly at it's largest is about 63 or 64 inches, and it is bigger than my hip circumference. I'm over 350 and 5'5, and am a tight size 32 (yes, I'm almost as wide as I am tall).

I'm flying overseas soon, and couldn't afford to buy 2 seats, so I am pretty nervous I might be forced to buy a second seat. I'll report back after the flight and let ya'll know how it goes, if you're interested.


----------



## Carrie

I'm a two-seater, and fly with whomever has the best price, because, of course, buying two seats is effing expensive. I'm flying down south later this week, using AirTran for the first time, and was pleased to find that even though I purchased two of their lowest-class coach seats, the kind that they usually don't allow you to select your seats until 24 hours before boarding, that when I called and explained my situation, they went ahead and assigned me seats - good ones. So I got the decent price and don't have to fret about whether two seats next to each other will be available on either flight. The folks on the phone were _very_ nice and accomodating. 

The moral of the story is, it never hurts to ask.


P.S. I also have had nothing but positive experiences with Southwest, but I also have always purchased two seats.


----------



## JoyJoy

moonvine said:


> I think it is really important to know that if you choose to fly Southwest and have only purchased one ticket that you may be asked to purchase another ticket at the gate, and if you are unable to do that, or the plane is full, you may be denied boarding and/or forcibly ejected from the plane. It is not worth the worry to me personally. If others want to take that chance, I have no problem with it. I just think people should go into that with their eyes open. And thread drift happens.
> 
> If you fly American, and fly the McDonnell Douglas Super MD-80, I like seat 28-D. The aisle armrests go up, and it is right next to the flight attendants area, so there isnt' another row of people on the other side. So I can fly with the aisle armrest up and not the center one.


 Yes, I'm fully aware of the phenomenon of "thread drift", which is why I asked politely that the debate be taken to Hyde Park. I'd hate to see another potentially useful thread get mired down when the specific discussion can be better served in it's own thread. 

Thanks for your useful input!


----------



## moonvine

butch said:


> I purchase 2 seats when I fly (both main carriers and 'budget' carriers), even though I can shoehorn my fat self into one seat with the arm rest down, because it is more comfortable and the last thing I want to do is sit next to some one cursing my fat ass the entire flight because our hips might touch. Am I selling out my rights as a fat person to fly with the same dignity that thin people have when they fly-maybe. Am I embarrassed to use 2 seats or ask for a seat belt extender-no. I wish I didn't have to do this, but I also want to fly with peace of mind, and I enjoy the fact that on a crowded flight everyone else is cramped in their seats ('cuz really, they're tight and uncomfortable for most people) and I'm stretched out across two seats, relaxed, enjoying my soda. I'm flying in style, and everyone else is jealous! Still, I would never fly Southwest, because I don't agree with their aggressive fatphobic policy.
> 
> As far as my measurements go, I don't know my hip circumference, but my belly at it's largest is about 63 or 64 inches, and it is bigger than my hip circumference. I'm over 350 and 5'5, and am a tight size 32 (yes, I'm almost as wide as I am tall).
> 
> I'm flying overseas soon, and couldn't afford to buy 2 seats, so I am pretty nervous I might be forced to buy a second seat. I'll report back after the flight and let ya'll know how it goes, if you're interested.



If I remember right the seats might be a little bigger going overseas. But the last time I flew overseas I flew KLM, and it was a LONG, LONG time ago. They also fed you about every 30 minutes, and there was all the free alcohol you could drink. Oh, and you could smoke on the plane. 

My hip circumference is 60". If both armrests have to be down, I'm horrendously uncomfortable - it feels like someone is taking a drill to my hips. But I am cheap enough/poor enough that I won't buy two seats. I would just have to start driving, if it became an issue. I will take a (free) upgrade to first class, when I can get one. I'd much, much rather have one first class seat than 2 coach seats. Obviously though, no one can drive to Europe. But I also don't know anyone who can afford to buy 2 seats to fly to Europe. If you happen to know someone, I'll be happy to occupy the 2nd seat. 

I am not sure *anyone* has dignity when they fly. I know tall people have issues and getting 2 seats won't even help them. 

I have found that American flight attendants are really good at trying to rearrange people so I can have two seats to myself, without paying for both. Of course you are taking a chance the plane may be full.

I'd love to hear people's input who have flown to Europe recently. I'm also dying to go to Australia.


----------



## JoyJoy

Another item to note...consistently, when I've had to deal with American Airlines customer service, other than speaking with AAdvantage Gold agents for my boss, the reps have been short with me, cutting me off mid-sentence, unhelpful and generally rude. I've written letters of complaint more than once, and simply gotten back patronizing letters of apology.


----------



## moonvine

JoyJoy said:


> Another item to note...consistently, when I've had to deal with American Airlines customer service, other than speaking with AAdvantage Gold agents for my boss, the reps have been short with me, cutting me off mid-sentence, unhelpful and generally rude. I've written letters of complaint more than once, and simply gotten back patronizing letters of apology.




I've never had to deal with them, other than recently booking a flight via voucher. 

Really it has been so long since I've flown another airline..maybe 7 or 8 years...I pretty much only know about American. So I can't give any remotely helpful advice on any other airlines.

I had to make a decision on which airline to concentrate my frequent flyer miles, and it was American, so I just always fly American now. And I have enough FF to go to Jamaica!

I actually also have 25k FF miles on Alaska, and have never been near an Alaska airplane, but you can book reward travel with American through them.


----------



## ValentineBBW

I am considering flying Southwest (yes I know folks  ) to Vegas and am wondering about the the refund policy when you purchase a second seat. Do they only refund if both flights (out and back) are empty? Or if the flight out is empty and the return flight isn't, will they credit the cost of of the second seat on the flight out alone?

Is there anything else I should be aware of flying Southwest, purchasing two seats?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

moonvine said:


> I had to make a decision on which airline to concentrate my frequent flyer miles, and it was American, so I just always fly American now. And I have enough FF to go to Jamaica!




American codeshares with other airlines so you could still fly other airlines and rack up your frequent flier miles on American.


----------



## EvilPrincess

ValentineBBW said:


> I am considering flying Southwest (yes I know folks  ) to Vegas and am wondering about the the refund policy when you purchase a second seat. Do they only refund if both flights (out and back) are empty? Or if the flight out is empty and the return flight isn't, will they credit the cost of of the second seat on the flight out alone?
> 
> Is there anything else I should be aware of flying Southwest, purchasing two seats?


VB -

Their website gives the specifics. All legs of the trip need to have avl seating for a refund. If you do go SW, take advantage of the pre-board - follow right along with the moms/babies and everyone else. They should give you a paper that says "seat occupied" or "seat taken" for your additional seat. The very last time I flew SW (and it will be the last). I purchased two seats, the first ticketing agent I spoke with had no idea what to do. I am not a fan of their specific type of cost cutting. Watch the flight times, they often add in extra stops where no one deplanes but they could board additional passengers, so this technically is not a layover. I think of SW as the Greyhound bus of the sky. It feels like you just taxi from airport to airport.


----------



## moonvine

Ella Bella said:


> American codeshares with other airlines so you could still fly other airlines and rack up your frequent flier miles on American.



Yes, I should figure that out someday. Maybe you can teach me.

However, on American I know which seats have the aisle armrests that go up, and I am not sure on the other airlines.


----------



## moonvine

ValentineBBW said:


> Is there anything else I should be aware of flying Southwest, purchasing two seats?



I would expect you would be fine purchasing 2 seats. I've not heard any horror stories from people who have purchased 2 seats.


----------



## Lorna

Ok the title was a joke partly! while I dont think that airlines will allow you to smear your butt with vaseline and drop into the seat with a slurp noise it is worth considering the material you are wearing. I used to fly a small internal flight to London every few weeks, I was about 300lbs at the time and discovered that when I was wearing a velvet skirt and trousers i slipped into the seat much easier. It was very rare to find an empty seat on this flight.
International flights I have used most of the airlines but my best experice was with BA. 
The flight was full and the man in front of me put his seat fullback almost as soon as the flight took off! There was about an inch between me and his seat. The cabin crew came and very quietly asked if I would like to put up the arm rest on my seat ( I wasw on the aisle) and then asked if I would like to move to their seat at the rear of the plane, there would be no one next to me and though I wouldnt have a tv etc I would have room. I did this and it was great! their lap belt went round me even though the one on the passenger seats dont. I stretched out and felt great as my sides and hips etc spread out! 
Another tip is if like me you cannot put the food tray down, take a neck pillow with you, the inflatable kind. I found I could wedge this between my belly and the seat in front at meal times and use it as a tray. :eat1: 
I always have to ask for an extender belt, at first I hated asking because I felt people were looking judging etc but you know what. who cares! lol
This time for the first time I have bought two seats, I am now about 370 and very wide round the belly hips etc and I am just sick of being squished in for a long haul flight! I looked at seats in different class etc but this way is cheaper and more room. 
There is no way I am going to allow my size to stop me going where I want, there are usually ways around problems if we try! 
Oh and one last thing before I waddle off to pack! I fit in the toilets! a lot of people myself included dont use them on the flight for fear of not fitting but wait till its quiet if possible go to ones at the back of the plane (then no one can watch) and have a go, I was amazed I fit, and if I can do it most other folk can do it too!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

moonvine said:


> If I remember right the seats might be a little bigger going overseas.
> 
> I'd love to hear people's input who have flown to Europe recently. I'm also dying to go to Australia.





Um that would be a negatory on the bigger seats overseas. In Dec I flew both Southwest (whom I LOVE) and United (whom I now hate) United's seats where same size if not smaller than SW and United's armrests did not go up all the way. If this is your seat [ L ] then this is your armrest [ / ] ....not [ | ] like it should be and is on SW.

I was miserable for 12-13 hours over here with armrest cutting into the sides of my belly. My only other option was to have them cutting into the back of my shoulders. Mike made a thread concerning the complaints we made to United here.

It gets worse. They sent us vouchers for like $200 off a seat, BUT you can only use those vouchers by calling in. When you call in their prices do not match their prices online, at least in the UK. No one at United has been able to help. And when someone seems to be able to, they just send us vouchers, which we can't use. This morning we woke up to Mike not being able to sign into his United account he has had for years, and when he finally did, his air-miles were at 0. He hopes it is a glitch, but I'm far too suspicious to believe that crap. However, we do have proof of it being otherwise and I'm sure he will fight it. I'm just saying...United are bitches and I wouldn't fly them if I didn't have to. But alas, I have to. 

Domestic flights in the US are alright. I used to fly Delta loads when I was bout 440ish..and I only bought one seat. It sucked serious ass, but I couldn't afford anymore. Now that I am bigger, it is a necessity.

And AFG, have you looked at the prices of first class????? lol. If you have $10,000 to spend on 1 plane seat....can we be friends? lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

ValentineBBW said:


> I am considering flying Southwest (yes I know folks  ) to Vegas and am wondering about the the refund policy when you purchase a second seat. Do they only refund if both flights (out and back) are empty? Or if the flight out is empty and the return flight isn't, will they credit the cost of of the second seat on the flight out alone?
> 
> Is there anything else I should be aware of flying Southwest, purchasing two seats?



Heya hun. I have had nothing but excellent service with Southwest. Mike and I flew SW in Aug 2006 and were offered a refund on one way of the trip. Some if all flights on the same trip are free...ie if it takes you 10 planes to get to LV then all 10 planes need to have empty seats. It did not seem to be a concern that our flight back was full. We might have just been lucky though.

PREBOARD!!!!! I cannot stress this enough!!! And if you can do it, get a wheelchair. I only say that cos wheelchair people board first, before anyone other preboarders. You get your preboard ticket when you check in at the gate. Then as it gets time for them to board the plan go stand in line and stake your claim. One on the plane do your best to get either the first rown on the right or the first row on the left...these are bulkhead seats and are the best seats on the plane as they have belly room. There are roomy seats by the exit but you cannot sit there if you are at all mobility impaired (ie eligible for preboarding)

That's my advice to you and as you walk onto the plane a flight attendant should be there and you just say "can I get a seatbelt extender" as you walk by, and it will be given to you. Sometimes privatley, sometimes not. But truth is, people know I'm fat, so I'm not that embarrassed. Hell, if I need to seats, I'm gunna need an extender, lol.


Good luck hun! I am sooooooooo jealous!!!!! Just have fun and smile at people...that makes them be nice usually.


----------



## ValentineBBW

EP, Moonvine, and BigBellySSBBW -- thank you all for the input. I have purchased two seats in the past when flying, for my own personal comfort so that isn't an issue for me, I was just worried if SW would find some other thing to nit-pick on. I like the direct flight option to LV and I like that they at least offer to refund if the flights aren't full. The few airlines I have inquired if the refund have all been "NO", so SW does get bonus points for that.

Thank ya, thank ya.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

ValentineBBW said:


> EP, Moonvine, and BigBellySSBBW -- thank you all for the input. I have purchased two seats in the past when flying, for my own personal comfort so that isn't an issue for me, I was just worried if SW would find some other thing to nit-pick on. I like the direct flight option to LV and I like that they at least offer to refund if the flights aren't full. The few airlines I have inquired if the refund have all been "NO", so SW does get bonus points for that.
> 
> Thank ya, thank ya.



That's why I love SW.  They aren't hard up about it like everyone else.


----------



## activistfatgirl

THanks for the heads up on how expensive first class is! I had no clue. It seems like that with spirit, they're sometimes not that much more.

Too bad, because at my size, the first class seats are PERFECT.

WHEN I WIN THE LOTTERY FIRST CLASS FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## superodalisque

i fly at least once a month at 430--here are my tips 

if you aren't flying 1st class try to get a bulkhead seat--its amazing how much legroom can ease the pain of being squished in. 

never never handle carry on luggage if you are a bbw or ssbbw. you'll be much more tired when you reach your destination if you do. and, to appeal to those of you who are vain like me,you'll also look a lot less sweaty and frazzled when you get there. check everything except your purse and maybe something to read so that you can relax. some airports like hartsfield-jackson have curbside checkin that you can use even before you park. they will even take the luggage out of your trunk for you. 

when you arrive spring for a skycap and get him to lift your luggage from the carrousel and take it out to the cabstand or to wait for whomever is picking you up. 

same when you reach the hotel--never touch the luggage. have the cabdriver get the bellhop or allow him to take it out while you beckon one yourself. also remember to have the bellhop take it to your room. 

we try so hard to be and look like everyone else and do what they do. but we have to remember to be easy on our bodies. besides you look even more like a lady if you let everyone do everything for you like the queen that you are


----------



## ValentineBBW

superodalisque said:


> i fly at least once a month at 430--here are my tips
> 
> if you aren't flying 1st class try to get a bulkhead seat--its amazing how much legroom can ease the pain of being squished in.
> 
> never never handle carry on luggage if you are a bbw or ssbbw. you'll be much more tired when you reach your destination if you do. and, to appeal to those of you who are vain like me,you'll also look a lot less sweaty and frazzled when you get there. check everything except your purse and maybe something to read so that you can relax. some airports like hartsfield-jackson have curbside checkin that you can use even before you park. they will even take the luggage out of your trunk for you.
> 
> when you arrive spring for a skycap and get him to lift your luggage from the carrousel and take it out to the cabstand or to wait for whomever is picking you up.
> 
> same when you reach the hotel--never touch the luggage. have the cabdriver get the bellhop or allow him to take it out while you beckon one yourself. also remember to have the bellhop take it to your room.
> 
> we try so hard to be and look like everyone else and do what they do. but we have to remember to be easy on our bodies. besides you look even more like a lady if you let everyone do everything for you like the queen that you are



You are a smart woman. I never actually thought about it before, but you are right about handling the luggage. I am always so tired from flying and trying to manage the suitcases, carry-on, etc. 

You are a VERY smart woman, thanks for putting it into perspective. :bow:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

superodalisque said:


> i fly at least once a month at 430--here are my tips
> 
> if you aren't flying 1st class try to get a bulkhead seat--its amazing how much legroom can ease the pain of being squished in.
> 
> never never handle carry on luggage if you are a bbw or ssbbw. you'll be much more tired when you reach your destination if you do. and, to appeal to those of you who are vain like me,you'll also look a lot less sweaty and frazzled when you get there. check everything except your purse and maybe something to read so that you can relax. some airports like hartsfield-jackson have curbside checkin that you can use even before you park. they will even take the luggage out of your trunk for you.
> 
> when you arrive spring for a skycap and get him to lift your luggage from the carrousel and take it out to the cabstand or to wait for whomever is picking you up.
> 
> same when you reach the hotel--never touch the luggage. have the cabdriver get the bellhop or allow him to take it out while you beckon one yourself. also remember to have the bellhop take it to your room.
> 
> we try so hard to be and look like everyone else and do what they do. but we have to remember to be easy on our bodies. besides you look even more like a lady if you let everyone do everything for you like the queen that you are



oh girllll, I like your style, lol.


----------



## ValentineBBW

BigBellySSBBW said:


> oh girllll, I like your style, lol.



Isn't she just the best? Makes a woman think :doh: "why didn't I think of that".


----------



## SuperMishe

Thanks for the good tips SuperD... Unfortunately, these hips DO NOT fit in first class seats - tried that before! Ouch!  

I'm flying to the Vegas Bash and purchased two seats on Jet Blue - anyone else going that would be interested in "sharing" my second seat and save a little money? I fly out on Tuesday and back on Sunday - let me know! Thanks!


----------



## SoVerySoft

SuperMishe said:


> Thanks for the good tips SuperD... Unfortunately, these hips DO NOT fit in first class seats - tried that before! Ouch!
> 
> I'm flying to the Vegas Bash and purchased two seats on Jet Blue - anyone else going that would be interested in "sharing" my second seat and save a little money? I fly out on Tuesday and back on Sunday - let me know! Thanks!



Where are you flying from? Logan?


----------



## Hamhock

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, I believe you do need to buy a second seat, but if the plane isn't full you get a refund for that seat.
> 
> To me, that is perfect, as I will always buy a second seat and then be SO pissed when the plane isn't full. This way I have it if I need it and I don't have to pay if I don't.
> 
> Of course I would prefer that the seats accommodate me, but since they don't, the Southwest policy works for me.




If you have that kind of money available, why not go FIRST CLASS? Seems the more expedient thing to do. Discrimination is supposed to be illegal -- and making somebody pay twice to fly on their airline is brazen discrimination.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I always had good experiences on British Airways when I flew every few months. The flight attendants were generally helpful. Let's face it, moving a fat person to an empty seat means happy fat people and happy other passengers who don't have to sit next to the fat people [like the idiot businessman who raised a fuss for an hour flight, even though I didn't encroach on his space at all - leaned towards the window - and I ended up getting more room because they left that seat open when they moved him next to someone else].

One time, I got moved because a family wanted to sit together. Then the TV in the seat they moved me to was broken. They moved me to a 3rd seat, and gave me 4 bottles of champagne for my trouble.

The only thing that cracks me up is that they make every effort at discretion when they bring me an extender. But the thing is looooooong and bright orange so it drags in the aisle like a streamer shouting out "Fat person here!"


----------



## SuperMishe

Hey Randi,
Yeah - flying out of Logan!


----------



## Brenda

Pre-board is critical! Before you sit down remove all the magazines. emergency instructions cards from the pocket where your legs will be. This will buy you an inch or two of legroom that will be critical for wiggling around after your ass goes numb. 


Brenda


----------



## bigrugbybloke

i'm a 30 year old lad and i find it very difficult to fly. i'm about 21stone and 5'4" and have a big beer belly, about 60". most of the time i need a 1.5 size seat, but get away with a single. its not easy for me tho, or the people sitting next to me. but i always do ask for an aisle seat so i can at least lean out to the aisle to try to avoid making the traveller who is next to me uncomfortable. 

belts - well i do need an extension now. i dont make a big fuss. just ask when i get onboard and luckily i have been accommodated so far. 

i do agree though that its not easy to fly when you are big. 

some of the economy flights in the uk use boeing 737s with fixed arms! i am pretty much stuffed with those. i'll squeeze into a 1.5 hour flight, but god its so uncomfortable.


----------



## dreamer72fem

I shall be flying for the first time in October. I shall be flying from Chicago to Munich, Germany. I am going non-stop because it frightens me a bit to have to get to another airport and haul my big butt off and on to another plane. Only two airlines do the non-stop and those are United and Lufthansa. My boyfriend has done the non-stop with Lufthansa the last couple times and he has enjoyed it. But then again he is super skinny and not a ssbbw. I know I shall purchase two tickets for sure. All the advice people have given seems great and is helping me alot on how to do this whole adventure. I will definately make sure to pre-board. I do want to take a carry-on with me even though I know it shall be a bit of a pain. But I have this horrible fear of getting to Germany and having no luggage show. Cause I know I want to at least put one change of clothes in my carry-on just in case. I am 5'8 and 450+ pounds and I know if my bags did get lost I probably would have a hard time buying clothes. At least I would have the clothes on my back and the set in my carry-on. What other things are good to throw into a carry-on? This trip is scaring me a bit...I have all these fears. Like getting around...chairs...bathrooms. And on and on. BUT I am going to do it dang it. My guy has flown here four times....so I want to see where he is from. He is even coming back again already. He flies in June 23 - July 8....TWO WEEKS..woo hoo.
Stacey


----------



## Fish

Man, i just took a flight to and from Jersey on CONTINENTAL and had a decent flight. I was lucky enough to be able to check-in online a day in advance and pick my own seat. Now, I'm 6'3" and JUST a hair under 300 pounds, so my biggest concern NOW is my height. I tend to try and either get the first row or something on the emergency row for the extra leg room.

However, the seat is still an uncomfortable squeeze, and my butt isn't all that big in proportion to the rest of me but I should mention that the Armrests on the flights I was on DON'T go up, so beware! There's no lifting the armrests for comfort.

And, of course, there's one thing above all else to fear for us fat folk while flying... pooping in a closet that makes porta-potties look roomy and comfortable. 

View attachment 4-29 on plane.jpg


----------



## wistful

I just wanted to take the time to thank everyone who has shared their experiences with flying fat in this thread.I'm 33 years old and I've never been on a plane before (I know,I know ) due in large part to my fear of how uncomfortable I might be flying as a supersized woman who carries most of her heft on her bottom half.It's not even the physical discomfort that worries me but rather how both the crew and my fellow passengers will treat me.


The crazy thing is that after years of trying to be actively accepting of my size,most days I find that I care very little what some random stranger might think of my fat body.For some reason though I'm having difficulty getting past my fear of flying supersized.Come this fall/winter there will be a conference I'm attending that is usually held on the east coast but will this year be on the west coast.I've gone three years in a row and don't intend to miss the next one.
I was thinking of even taking a train but to travel from Mass to California via Amtrak is an insanely long,somewhat expensive trip.Anyhow,reading everyone's experiences is helping me to mentally prepare myself for the future plane ride I'll most likely be taking.Thanks!


----------



## Nutella

And here I thought I was the only one with a 'fat flying' phobia! 
I would love to travel around the world, visit my family in Europe and have weekend getaways with my boyfriend but my size keeps me back. I've flown twice in the last 2 years - NYC and Boston. No problems really other than nerves. I WAS SOOOOO NERVOUS. Afraid of embarrassment. Afraid that someone would tell me that I can't fly coz I'm too large and/or I need to purchase an extra seat which was something I couldn't afford at the time. 
I walked on the plane, requested an extender and prepared for the worst. In anycase, my ride was tight, short and nobody sat beside me (thank goodness!)  Even though my experiences weren't that bad, it would still be hard to convince me to fly again unless I had someone fly with me, beside me. *sigh* I'd love to go to a resort and relax on a beach. I'm really contemplating it lately. Trying to convince my hunny that we deserve it! What do you all think? haha 

A friend of mine forwarded this link to me: 
http://www.seatguru.com 
It's basically a list of airlines and their seats, sizes and so forth. Hope that helps some of you. 
Good luck! 

~N


----------



## merseylass

Last month I flew on a charter airline run by Canadian Affair (Manchester UK to Vancouver B.C.). Two different airlines were used....Air Transat and Thomas Cook.

Like others, I requested a seat belt exender as I boarded the plane and had it discreetly passed to me almost the moment I was settling into my seat. It helped that I was travelling with my young grandchildren so could spread out more than I could have if I had been next to an adult/stranger. The seats were tight with the armrests down (particularly the aisle armrest)...the toilets were no problem at all, despite having to progress past about 20 rows of seats.

I did find that the pull-down table was almost impossible to use....so the suggestion of using a travel pillow sounds useful...thanks! 

I have also flown "Premium class" last year with the same airline and the seat had extra "bum" space...very comfy and other perks were pre-boarding and extra baggage allowance (a treat as I did go a bit crazy purchasing new clothes while in Canada...much better choice than the UK). 

I have never had to book 2 seats for myself....seems unfair discrimination to me! And last year I also asked for boarding assistance and was escorted in a wheelchair and one of those little buggy cart thingies...very obliging!

If you're travelling....ENJOY!

Jacquie x


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Yesterday I flew Southwest for the very first time to come to Southern California for work. I was not approached about needing a second seat at all and the flight was full so I was stuck in a middle seat of course. I hate middle seats but have learned to make the most of them because when you fly standby that's what you most often get. So I get on the plane and make my way to the back hoping that there might be an aisle or a window left but no such luck. So then I start looking for a seat where there would be the smallest people possible on either side of me. I found one that I thought would work and asked to sit. The guy next to the window had the arm rest up (one of the reasons I picked the seat) and when I went to sit down he asked me if I wanted him to put the arm rest down. When I said that I preferred he didn't if he didn't mind he smiled and put the arm rest back up. I thought that was pretty cool of him and he didn't seem to mind my hip, thigh and ass taking over part of his seat. I'm flying back to Oakland on them tonight and I hope I find someone just as nice about seat space as that guy!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Ella Bella said:


> Yesterday I flew Southwest for the very first time to come to Southern California for work. I was not approached about needing a second seat at all and the flight was full so I was stuck in a middle seat of course. I hate middle seats but have learned to make the most of them because when you fly standby that's what you most often get. So I get on the plane and make my way to the back hoping that there might be an aisle or a window left but no such luck. So then I start looking for a seat where there would be the smallest people possible on either side of me. I found one that I thought would work and asked to sit. The guy next to the window had the arm rest up (one of the reasons I picked the seat) and when I went to sit down he asked me if I wanted him to put the arm rest down. When I said that I preferred he didn't if he didn't mind he smiled and put the arm rest back up. I thought that was pretty cool of him and he didn't seem to mind my hip, thigh and ass taking over part of his seat. I'm flying back to Oakland on them tonight and I hope I find someone just as nice about seat space as that guy!



Good luck on the trip back!!! I love Southwest


----------



## Arrhythmia

Ella Bella said:


> Yesterday I flew Southwest for the very first time to come to Southern California for work. I was not approached about needing a second seat at all and the flight was full so I was stuck in a middle seat of course. I hate middle seats but have learned to make the most of them because when you fly standby that's what you most often get. So I get on the plane and make my way to the back hoping that there might be an aisle or a window left but no such luck. So then I start looking for a seat where there would be the smallest people possible on either side of me. I found one that I thought would work and asked to sit. The guy next to the window had the arm rest up (one of the reasons I picked the seat) and when I went to sit down he asked me if I wanted him to put the arm rest down. When I said that I preferred he didn't if he didn't mind he smiled and put the arm rest back up. I thought that was pretty cool of him and he didn't seem to mind my hip, thigh and ass taking over part of his seat. I'm flying back to Oakland on them tonight and I hope I find someone just as nice about seat space as that guy!


Girl, it was probably his _pleasure_ to sit next to a beautiful thang like you! Heck, for all you know, he's probably on another forum writing "I sure hope I find someone just as nice as that woman!"


----------



## fatgirlflyin

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Good luck on the trip back!!! I love Southwest




 I kinda like them too! For my trip back last night I put on a low cut shirt and proceeded to flirt with the girl at the gate. Offered to make her my new girlfriend if she would give me any boarding group but C. She said she couldn't give me any other boarding group because the flight was so full but she did give me a preboarding card and her phone number! I'm going back there for work next week so now I'll have something to do.


----------



## LisaInNC

Well when I fly, I sit next to some skinny tramp and crowd the hell out of her till she spends the remaining time in the potty, but only cause she shrinks as far away as possible from me when I first take my seat. like my fat is contagious....I have been so tempted to lick someone and say "ooooooooh now you will be fat too!!"
(kidding i am very respectful when flying) but i am tempted...a LOT


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ella Bella said:


> I kinda like them too! For my trip back last night I put on a low cut shirt and proceeded to flirt with the girl at the gate. Offered to make her my new girlfriend if she would give me any boarding group but C. She said she couldn't give me any other boarding group because the flight was so full but she did give me a preboarding card and her phone number! I'm going back there for work next week so now I'll have something to do.



Our Ella, showin' us how it's done. Inspirational!


----------



## bigsexy920

This is such a great idea, Nancy and I will be doing this. Its great to have that extra room and it is a lot easier on the wallet when you share. I hope you find a travel partner its a great thing. 



SuperMishe said:


> Thanks for the good tips SuperD... Unfortunately, these hips DO NOT fit in first class seats - tried that before! Ouch!
> 
> I'm flying to the Vegas Bash and purchased two seats on Jet Blue - anyone else going that would be interested in "sharing" my second seat and save a little money? I fly out on Tuesday and back on Sunday - let me know! Thanks!


----------



## NancyGirl74

bigsexy920 said:


> This is such a great idea, Nancy and I will be doing this. Its great to have that extra room and it is a lot easier on the wallet when you share. I hope you find a travel partner its a great thing.



Ok, my plane ride to Vegas last year was....interesting. I was a tad nervous about flying for the first time since I was (I think) 10. Anyway, having the extra space between us allowed Berna and I some extra room to stretch out...but it also kept me from crawling into her lap every time we hit turbulence.  

I promise I'll be better this year, Berna. :blush:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Ella Bella said:


> I kinda like them too! For my trip back last night I put on a low cut shirt and proceeded to flirt with the girl at the gate. Offered to make her my new girlfriend if she would give me any boarding group but C. She said she couldn't give me any other boarding group because the flight was so full but she did give me a preboarding card and her phone number! I'm going back there for work next week so now I'll have something to do.



thats totally HOT! Good job scoring I always preboard.


----------



## BigBlueChickee

I haven't had to fly fat but once in my life so far. I flew a lot as a child cause my dad in the military, but I was tiny then, so it didn't matter. Last year I went home for my best friend's wedding, and it was the first time I'd flown in my adult life. Its wasn't comfortable, but not awful. I probably weighed about 300 pounds then. I purchased online and was able to pick my seats, so I picked window seats to try to interact with people as little as possible. I didn't want people trying to "squeeze past the fat chick" for the bathroom and such. It was 2 flights, relatively short, so I just did my thing between flights so I wouldn't have to go. The armrests didnt' move, so my fat hips were prety squished. My legs were cramped. I couldnt' move, that was for sure. But it wasn't terribly awful. I did have a bruise on one leg by the time I got to my destination, so that sucked. But I lived.

My hips were really my biggest problem. My hips are huge. I have so much fat on them. And while I do like my little grabby handles there, they aren't made for flying!! I had stowed my carry on under my feet when I first sat down to wait for take off and such. Then when we were up in the air, I was so cramped I couldn't get downt here to get my book!! So I just sat there for 2 hours staring at the seat in front of me. Doh!

I have to fly again in about 3 weeks, and I'm kinda nervous. I'm going cross country to see my brother. Well, like half cross country (Minnesota to Maine). Its a longer flight. I don't know any of the details about how many connections and such, because they're paying for it, so I haven't gotten my ticket or anything yet. I'm worried about it being a long flight, instead of many short ones, and being stuck in my seat for hours and hours at a time. I can handle like 2 or 3 hour stretches. But I drink a lot of water all the time and if I can't get up to get to the bathroom, well...it wont' be pretty!  I do at least have the fact that I have mysteriously lost some weight since the last time I flew. Well, I gained some then lost that and a bit more. I know cause I was cleaning my closet out and tried on the dress from the wedding a year ago and it would need to be taken in if I were to wear it now. And the weight seems to have come off hip and butt area. So maybe the trip will be a bit more comfortable than last time, which would be nice. I know I'll make it through fine. But I don't like flying to begin with, and the fact that airlines aren't really fat friendly doesn't help much.


----------



## BigBlueChickee

I found out I'm flying AirTran. Until the other day when my flight was arranged, I had never heard of them before. Does anybody know anything about this airline? Used it or heard from others? I'm just wondering how fat friendly they might be. If anybody knows anything, I would appreciate the heads up.


----------



## butch

BigBlueChickee said:


> I found out I'm flying AirTran. Until the other day when my flight was arranged, I had never heard of them before. Does anybody know anything about this airline? Used it or heard from others? I'm just wondering how fat friendly they might be. If anybody knows anything, I would appreciate the heads up.



AirTran is the budget airline of Delta, I'm pretty sure. I flew them last spring and they were very fat friendly to me, from check in to the on-board staff. One warning, though: do not get seated in the very first row if you are large in the hips and butt region. Even though you get lots more leg room, the armrests don't go up. I had to fly home in the front row, and while I fit in the seat, it was snugger than I would have liked, and not too comfortable, and I am more apple than pear.

By fat-friendly, I mean, whenever I made my needs apparent to them because of my size, they were friendly and went out of their way to accommodate me in a kind and attentive fashion.


----------



## BigBlueChickee

Great. Thank you SO much, Butch. Its great to have some idea of what I'm walking into. Last time I flew I had no leg room or hip/butt room cause the armrests didn't go up on that plane, either. I was uncomfortable all around for each of my short flights. So now I just have to wonder, if I can have one or the other, which one to choose. My legs cramp very easily, so the leg room would be nice. But making it there without brusies on my hips would be nice, too. I will have to think this over. Thanks again for the info. It is VERY appreciated!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

BigBlueChickee said:


> Great. Thank you SO much, Butch. Its great to have some idea of what I'm walking into. Last time I flew I had no leg room or hip/butt room cause the armrests didn't go up on that plane, either. I was uncomfortable all around for each of my short flights. So now I just have to wonder, if I can have one or the other, which one to choose. My legs cramp very easily, so the leg room would be nice. But making it there without brusies on my hips would be nice, too. I will have to think this over. Thanks again for the info. It is VERY appreciated!



If you dont need an extender you can ask for an exit row seat. It has extra leg room and the armrests go up.


----------



## AngieBBW

LisaInNC said:


> Well when I fly, I sit next to some skinny tramp and crowd the hell out of her till she spends the remaining time in the potty, but only cause she shrinks as far away as possible from me when I first take my seat. like my fat is contagious....I have been so tempted to lick someone and say "ooooooooh now you will be fat too!!"
> (kidding i am very respectful when flying) but i am tempted...a LOT



LOL Isn't it funny when people act like fat is contagious


----------



## ripley

I fly out to rainy's in two days...can anyone tell me if there is a way to know if the armrests go up before I'm right there looking at them?


----------



## butch

ripley said:


> I fly out to rainy's in two days...can anyone tell me if there is a way to know if the armrests go up before I'm right there looking at them?



Hey Ripley,

SeatGuru.com usually tells you this, I'm pretty sure. Give 'em a try, if not, find the number the airline uses for disabled people who need to book a flight, since they have that information for people in wheelchairs or on oxygen who require a moveable armrest for travel. Hope this gets you the info you need, and happy travels.


----------



## ripley

Thanks Butch.  I poked around seatguru.com but didn't see it...I don't know what type of plane it is...guess I need to do some more research.


----------



## butch

ripley said:


> Thanks Butch.  I poked around seatguru.com but didn't see it...I don't know what type of plane it is...guess I need to do some more research.



No Problem. Some airlines make it difficult to find out the type of plane you'll be flying on, others have that info in your online registration forms, so maybe if you can still pull up your online registration info at the website you bought your ticket at, you can find out the type of plane you'll be flying on (hope I haven't told you something you've already done, though!).


----------



## Sweet Tooth

ripley said:


> I fly out to rainy's in two days...can anyone tell me if there is a way to know if the armrests go up before I'm right there looking at them?



Most planes I've been in DO have armrests that go up [unless they're the kind with the solid side seats]. Even on the aisle. Problem is that most people never put up the one on the aisle, so they can be difficult to un-jam, even if they work.


----------



## LillyBBBW

In general the seats right up front on the plane do NOT have armrests that go up. Everybody who booked those seats for more legroom unanimously said they were dismayed to find that the armrests do not go up. The rest of the plane usually has lifting armrests except for the aisle armrest. Those could go either way, either the are stationary or they will go up if you ask the attendent how.


----------



## allengland

I'm 6'5'' and far too tall for most of the seats, so I spend most of the time walking up and down the aisles!!

I will also generally dress in a suit and ask for an upgrade, which if you smile sweetly enough and look needy they will sometimes do...


----------



## fatgirlflyin

HA! I give cute boy upgrades if there are seats available.


----------



## Lady at Large

I almost feel bad sticking my head in here, but I worked for Southwest for 8 years....and I flew EVERYWHERE fat as you please. I didn't worry about asking for a seat belt extender if I needed one, and I will raise that arm too. I think we can't be afraid to just do it! We have a right to be there and have an enjoyable comfortable flight as well. 

I can understand the opposite side as well, there are some misguided people who don't want me all pressed up on them...but then they are just missing out on my goodness! 

The policy about two seats is there because of the very vocal complainers. It depends on the gate crew I have noticed as to whether they inforce it or not, which isn't right if it's policy it doesn't help if you flew there was ok and the gate crew on the way back wants you to buy a seat...either consistantly inforce it or don't. I say if there is any question as to fit go ahead and purchase the extra seat and then get it refunded back. 

Traveling is so much fun seeing other places meeting new people, having strange men lean over you ostensibly looking at the view whilst leering down your shirt...you know getting new experiences! D) I am not willing to give it up because I may make someone else a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I'm getting nervous myself as August comes closer. I will be flying United Airlines one more time and give them a chance to make it better. We have still been in constant contact with them. I'm really nervous as 13 hours spent in an uncomfortable position is a miserable thing.

I will keep everyone updated about how it goes. I wish southwest style plans were standard. grr for armrests that do not go all the way!


----------



## Cinda

Last year I flew from West Palm Beach, FL to Dallas to Vegas using Continental. The planes were an AirTran and a Boeing 747. I originally tried to book online but was worried about buying 2 seats and not getting them together so I called the airline first. They told me they would book my flights for me but I could book online first and then call them to assign me seats in future. I also told them how fat I was and they arranged for a wheelchair at each end of my flight. I cannot stress how much this helped me. They wheeled me right thru Security checks, no waiting and right to my gate. Then met my plane and took me directly to baggage where the attendant picked up my luggage for me and took it and me out to the curb and hailed me a cab. I didn't lift a finger and felt like a queen. I got to preboard and they helped me to my seats each time quietly providing seat belt extenders. 

The bad thing was that I have a very fat tummy so buying 2 seats helped me not at all. I could not lower the tray table and the person in front of me put their seat back so far it rested on my belly, lol. Bastids! The seats are contoured so my butt, even though freed to roam into the middle seat, was very uncomfortable sitting on a raised lump. But the armrests did go up on both the middle and aisle seats. I could have made do with one seat even with my fat hips since the arms went up but a middle passenger would no doubt have been complaining of my close proximity. When leaving the plane I tried a first class seat and I fit just fine, much more room there.

For my return, I originally had a bulkhead seat where the arms did NOT go up and the flight attendant switched my seats with the seats behind the bulkhead seats. I actually would have been more comfy squeezed in the bulkhead seats I think since my belly was causing me the most trouble. They would not allow me to use an emergency exit seat because to use one you must be able to assist other passengers to disembark in a real emergency


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD

Cinda said:


> The bad thing was that I have a very fat tummy so buying 2 seats helped me not at all. I could not lower the tray table and the person in front of me put their seat back so far it rested on my belly, lol.



Being that I also have a large belly AND very long legs (being just over 6 feet tall), I have found this to be a problem on flights before, too. If the asshole ahead of me (and it is ALWAYS an asshole, you can just tell, know what I mean) doesn't get the hint from my knees bumping into his seat back, I first start sighing VERY heavily--enough so he can no doubt feel my breath on the top of his head (which is more or less in my lap at this point). If he doesn't get the hint, I start coughing and--oopsie me--don't always manage to cover my mouth. That's always worked for me, but I figured if it didn't, I'd then ring the bell and ask the attendant (in a voice loud enough for him to hear) where they keep the air sickness bags since I'm not feeling so hot.

I am a little worried about my flight to Vegas. I am flying on Spirit in their "Big Front Seat" since it costs less than 2 coach seats. My biggest concern is that I've put on a lot of weight this past year, and am now around 370, which is my heaviest. I'm not especially hippy nor are my thighs very large--most of my weight is in the 3 Bs...boobs, belly, & back. I think I'll be okay. Last year I flew jetblue, single seat, but I weighed 50 lbs less....it was very tight, but it was doable and their seats are 17"...spirits big seats are 19.5 inches. I hope it works out okay.


----------



## EbonySSBBW

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm getting nervous myself as August comes closer. I will be flying United Airlines one more time and give them a chance to make it better. We have still been in constant contact with them. I'm really nervous as 13 hours spent in an uncomfortable position is a miserable thing.
> 
> I will keep everyone updated about how it goes. I wish southwest style plans were standard. grr for armrests that do not go all the way!



We flew United last month when we went to Tina's wedding and I loved it. I would strongly recommend (if at any way possible) that you upgrade to economy plus. This allows 5 extra inches of leg room and made a huge difference for me. Not only that but unless the flight is full there will usually be empty seats in that section because a lot of people don't want to pay to upgrade. Stefan and I had all 3 seats to ourselves (only paid for 2) on all 4 legs of our flight. It was very nice.


----------



## LillyBBBW

EbonySSBBW said:


> We flew United last month when we went to Tina's wedding and I loved it. I would strongly recommend (if at any way possible) that you upgrade to economy plus. This allows 5 extra inches of leg room and made a huge difference for me. Not only that but unless the flight is full there will usually be empty seats in that section because a lot of people don't want to pay to upgrade. Stefan and I had all 3 seats to ourselves (only paid for 2) on all 4 legs of our flight. It was very nice.



ESSBBW, I could jump up on you and kiss you right about now!  This information has been incredibly helpful to me. I'm going on a flight to Europe in August and was given a choice between buying two seats and upgrading to Premium economy and took the upgrade. I was hoping that it wasn't a mistake. Thank you so much for sharing this, this truly helps. My flight is on Virgin. 

I don't usually have problems squeezing into a seat, my problem is that I'm wide up top. I've got wide shoulders and big arms that usually crowd out into the aisle so I prefer a window seat so I can angle against the wall.


----------



## EbonySSBBW

Glad to help, Lilly.  Oh what a difference 5 inches can make...


----------



## Lovelyone

I just felt that I had to post here about my flying experience. Last year I flew to the BBW Bash on Allegiant Airlines. We paid for 2 seats (by choice, not because they forced me). I was very nervous because I hadn't flown in over 20 years..and had no idea what the inside of a plane looked like in recent years.I was more concerned that my girth--waist 66in, hips, hanging belly and such over 80in-- would be a problem than anything (it stressed me to the point of tearing up when I got on the plane). On the way TO Vegas...I didnt choose my seat. I let the steward that checked me in choose. I realize now that he must not have been an FA, cos he put me in the BACK of the plane. I had to literally SHOVE my ass through the rows of seats SIDEWAYS to get to my seat. Once there, I was quite comfortable. The flight attendant brought me an extender after I said rather loudly "Excuse me, do you have fat people extenders?" some people laughed...others gawked in awkward amusement. My flight Home from Vegas was much better. When I checked in and the steward asked me where I chose to sit I said "Give a fat girl a break, huh? Can you put me in the front?" He smiled and put me in the 3rd row. I asked right away as I boarded for an extender..and they were very happy to give me one. I know now that I could NOT fly southwest or any other airline without paying for 2 seats. The gap between me and the seat in front of me was about 2 inches after I sat down...there was NO way that guy in front of me was going to put his seat back...or he would have gotten a face full of Terri! I was very lucky that neither of the people in front of me did that. Fortunately my flight was only 4 hours long...and I thought very pleasant.


----------



## Adrian

In the past my wife has flown on airlines where the seats were tight. (She has a lot of body depth -buns and tummy.) Airline seat belts at times are uncomfortable. If at anytime my wife should need a seat-belt extender, I would go and request it with a look on my face as to say, "I dare you to say something!" 

The airlines order the aircraft with the seat spacing (seat pitch) as well as seat width specified. It is all dependent on how the airline depends on using the airplane. Aircraft to be used like "cattle cars" will have you packed in like sardines. Aircraft to used a lot for business and first class will have seat width and a pitch which reflects how the aircraft will be used. This has nothing to do with what type of aircraft is being flown, Boeing 737, 747, DC-10, etc. 
I only wish airlines would keep data on which of their planes have what seat width and pitch. Make this information available to the public, this would give people of size an option as to which flight they would prefer to take. 

One of the most comfortable flights I have ever had was on British Airways. On a flight from San Francisco to London non-stop, the additional room was a blessing for the nine hours. Other very comfortable flights were on Delta, Northwest and, United) from San Francisco to Hawaii (Honolulu, Kona or, Kahalui), all had spacious seating, to me this indicates a matter of priorities that on party type flights. Everyone was happy and in a festive mood. 
I have never had a spacious seat on South West Airline, whether it was a commuter flight or a one-stop transcontinental flight! 



Red said:


> Anywhere I can strut about in a little 2 piece and not get any grief from anybody is on my list of places to visit.


No grief from the locals, you can get looks or comments from rude tourist! Although 'most' tourist tend to be reserved in the opinion. Stay in the rural areas, absorb the local flavor. Hawaii is a fantastic place for FA's. 

Adrian


----------



## Brenda

I recently flew Southwest and was surprised how relatively painless it was. The tickets were purchased for me as I would not have opted for them because of the two ticket policy. 

The best part for me was the aisle seats armrests both go up. This enable me to stick part of my leg and my ass into the aisle alleviating a lot of discomfort. Both flights were full so it was nice to be able to stretch out like that.

I am more bbw these days than ssbbw so I was not that concerned about being charged for two seats. However, the flight back there was a rather large woman who I believe they must have been charged for two, I noticed her because of my own past experiences but feel the flight crew was very gracious in dealing with her. The flight was full but they did nothing I could detect to bring attention to the fact she was occupying two seats.

So if you were planning on buying two seats for your own comfort or feel you would not be in jeopardy of being charged for two Southwest overall was a decent option.

Brenda


----------



## BigBlueChickee

Adrian said:


> I only wish airlines would keep data on which of their planes have what seat width and pitch. Make this information available to the public, this would give people of size an option as to which flight they would prefer to take.



I do have to applaud AirTran's website for having that information. It lists the pitch and the seat width of their seats on all planes and between business class and coach. Its good to know because now I know just how squished I will be (not too bad. the seats are 18 inches wide. across I'm about 22, but can squish it down by wearing a girdle so my hip fat will push up into my belly. Thankfully. I'm mostly fat front to back. My hips are my widest point, so once those and in check, I should be fine. So I'll be sitting at about 20 inches in an 18 inch wide seat. not awful. And yes, I had to do measure it out and such. Its good to be prepared!).

I also took advice from several posts and looked at Seatguru.com to get more information on them, and they have all this information listed as well. You can look it up by Airline first, then the type of plane so you can see their seat width, pitch, and layouts and such. It was a great resource.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

EbonySSBBW said:


> We flew United last month when we went to Tina's wedding and I loved it. I would strongly recommend (if at any way possible) that you upgrade to economy plus. This allows 5 extra inches of leg room and made a huge difference for me. Not only that but unless the flight is full there will usually be empty seats in that section because a lot of people don't want to pay to upgrade. Stefan and I had all 3 seats to ourselves (only paid for 2) on all 4 legs of our flight. It was very nice.




We only use Economy Plus, problem is they use different planes for domestic and international flights The flights from London are usually full as well. And I have already had great issues with them. They get one more chance before I go all law suit on their asses. Because I have a written guarantee that things will be alright and if not, I will own a piece of them


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Adrian said:


> I have never had a spacious seat on South West Airline, whether it was a commuter flight or a one-stop transcontinental flight!



Southwest only flies in the USA, much less to different continents.


----------



## Adrian

Adrian said:


> I have never had a spacious seat on South West Airline, whether it was a commuter flight or a one-stop transcontinental flight!
> 
> 
> BigBellySSBBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest only flies in the USA, much less to different continents.
Click to expand...

I mis-stated the comment on Southwest. What I should have said, "I have never had a spacious seat on Southwest Airline.... and only two a spacious seats on commuter aircraft. I flew transcontinental on Southwest, San Jose to Dallas-Fort Worth to DC. A might long seven and a half hours. Those decent seats were on Hawaiian AL and Aloha AL. Otherwise, I have found cattle cars are cattle cars whether the USA or Europe.

Adrian


----------



## phatfatgirl

Wow i love u guys!! I've just been getting migranes about this... I haven't flown in about 2 years.. and when i did fly i had my younger brother who is toothpick thin to share his seat with me. lol. And now the end of July rapidly approaches and I'm flying to NC on Delta is one... and the other airline i have to make sure.. lol And i was flipping out and under pressure to lose a lil weight by my mom in the hip and stomach area... cuz i know for a fact I can't afford to pay for two seats! And this thread is definitely helping my trepidation on the matter and just chill out and look forward to my trip!


----------



## EbonySSBBW

BigBellySSBBW said:


> We only use Economy Plus, problem is they use different planes for domestic and international flights The flights from London are usually full as well. And I have already had great issues with them. They get one more chance before I go all law suit on their asses. Because I have a written guarantee that things will be alright and if not, I will own a piece of them


 

Awww, ok. What are the differences between the domestic and international flights?


----------



## SocialbFly

one thing my lovely travel agent told me is that some of the newer planes the stupid handles in between the seats dont go up all the way anymore, i was like, you GOTTA be kidding me, what is the point of me buying two seats if the handles dont go up and what options do people do if they absolutely need them to go up???

anyone know???


----------



## BigCutieSasha

So has anyone flown Air Canada? I was on it when I went to England when I was 17 and much more slim. I don't really remember how the seats felt. Can anyone give me an idea if they have been on there?


----------



## Adrian

EbonySSBBW said:


> Awww, ok. What are the differences between the domestic and international flights?


The biggest differences between the two is, international flights tend to be long therefore seat space is greater. Domestic flights on the otherhand tend to be shorter in length of time, usually five hours or less. 
My flight on Southwest A.L. from San Jose, Cal. to Dallas-Fort Worth to "DC" (hey, they were free tickets) was two flights of three and four hours respectively. My knees were up against the seat in front of me on both flights. This would be totally unacceptable on a ten to fourteen hour non-stop inter-continental flight such as San Francisco to London or San Francisco to Sydney.

Adrian


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Adrian said:


> The biggest differences between the two is, international flights tend to be long therefore seat space is greater. Domestic flights on the otherhand tend to be shorter in length of time, usually five hours or less.
> My flight on Southwest A.L. from San Jose, Cal. to Dallas-Fort Worth to "DC" (hey, they were free tickets) was two flights of three and four hours respectively. My knees were up against the seat in front of me on both flights. This would be totally unacceptable on a ten to fourteen hour non-stop inter-continental flight such as San Francisco to London or San Francisco to Sydney.
> 
> Adrian



they use different planes, or so I have been told by United. The configurations are different or some jazz, I dunno. But if they ruin my honeymoon, I am going to own my own private jet when it is done and hey we can have a Dim party in the sky!


----------



## BigCutieAriel

I had trouble with southwest I was going on a short flight an hour long from sac to vegas and the lady was so rude she screamed out that i needed to buy an extra seat and im like i've flown before and never had to buy an extra seat i also was with 2 people who i was flying with and gonna be sitting with who were both skinny. So if i needed extra room it wouldnt be a problem. She said she didn't care and forced me to buy an extra seat after embarrassing me in front of alot of people and i didnt even use an extra seat the 3 of us set together and there was more then enough room luckily a few weeks later after calling in i was refunded for the extra seat.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

BigCutieAriel said:


> I had trouble with southwest I was going on a short flight an hour long from sac to vegas and the lady was so rude she screamed out that i needed to buy an extra seat and im like i've flown before and never had to buy an extra seat i also was with 2 people who i was flying with and gonna be sitting with who were both skinny. So if i needed extra room it wouldnt be a problem. She said she didn't care and forced me to buy an extra seat after embarrassing me in front of alot of people and i didnt even use an extra seat the 3 of us set together and there was more then enough room luckily a few weeks later after calling in i was refunded for the extra seat.



wow Im glad you got a refund!! I hope you got the name of that lady and reported her. I hope karma kicked her in the face as well. Sorry you had such a bad experience.


----------



## BigCutieAriel

Yeah my mom did she is like my little spitfire lol. If anyone is rude or makes comments if were going out to dinner or anywhere she goes to the manager and complains and then calls the corporate office and complains she doesnt put up with anyones crap  Glad she's on my side lol


----------



## BigBlueChickee

I just flew out to Maine to visit my brother last week on AirTran. I had been pretty worried about the comfort of the flight and such, but things were okay. At least fit wise. I won't go into the two and a half hours I spent stranded on a plane that led to discomfort. But in general, things were fine. My first flight was cramped heighwise, but the man sitting beside me was very nice and never even attempted to put the arm rest down. I did hug the window as muhc as possible though. The next flight I was super extra lucky because 1) the person beside me didn't put the arm rest down, AND it was a child. So I had plenty of room to fit, and overlap to the next seat a bit without it causing a problem, though again, I did hug the window as much as possible. And that flight had better height room (a 737 as opposed to a 717 the first time). The only real problem in the whole scheme of things was the cramped legs I got after about 7 hours on a plane. I'm down to about 265, though, so I didn't even need a seat belt extender, though I was completely prepared to ask for one. All-in-all, a good experience, much to my surprise. :shocked: We'll just have to see how the return goes.


----------



## bigrugbybloke

yeah us big blokes have problems when flying as well. i can only do about 2 hours in regular/economy without being in severe pain! i'm around 310, ok so smallish, but only 5'4" with a big butt and a big beer gut. tbh its agony to spend more time in economy.

even on trains in the uk, i tend to go first class but have to pay a hella lot more as more than 30 mins in those standard seats are agony for me.

the question is, how do you ask a check in assistant to request that you are catered for reasonably because of your size? i dont want to draw attention to myself in that way, but at the end of the day, its really stopping me flying long distance knowing i would be in agony while trying to get myself into a standard seat.


----------



## JoyJoy

This really has nothing to do with size while flying, but it's something I didn't know about, and thought I'd post it here for those who were also in the dark about this. 

 Rule 240:



> Before the deregulation of the U.S. airline industry in 1978, every U.S. airline had to follow the same set of rules  including those dealing with "irregularities" such as canceled flights. In those days, airline fares and routes were regulated by the Civil Aeronautics Board, the predecessor to today's Federal Aviation Administration.
> 
> One of these rules, number 240, specified that if an airline couldn't get you to your destination on time, it was required to put you on a competitor's flight if it would get you there faster than your original airline's next flight. Airlines were even required to put you in first class if that's all that was available.
> 
> They rarely advertised this perk, however, since airlines naturally didn't want to fork over scarce cash to fly customers on a rival carrier. But seasoned road warriors have always known they could approach the counter and say the magic words "240 me" to be put on the next flight out.
> Airlines formed after deregulation  such asJetBlue, Southwest, and Spirit  were never required to follow these rules. Even so, some of these newer airlines may attempt to put you on another airline if there's no other choice. "While we don't have a traditional Rule 240, we will purchase confirmed seats as necessary on another airline to get customers to their final destination in the event of irregularities within our control," Todd Burke, JetBlue Airways' vice president for corporate communications, told Airfarewatchdog.com. In addition, if there's a "significant delay," JetBlue's compensation may include a "partial or full refund," in addition to accommodation on another airline.
> 
> However, in recent years, as "legacy" carriers such as American, United, and Delta have struggled to remain profitable, and some have slashed costs to emerge from bankruptcy, many have quietly weakened their Rule 240s.
> 
> United Airlines, for instance, no longer states in its contract of carriage that it will fly you in first class on a competitor, if that's all that's available, although it will transport you in coach class on another airline.
> 
> Although Delta Air Lines still has a Rule 240 in its contract, it no longer makes any mention of transporting passengers on other airlines in the event of a flight disruption.
> 
> Continental Airlines will upgrade a delayed passenger only on its own flightsnot on a competitor'sand only if doing so will get you to your destination earlier than would otherwise be the case.
> 
> US Airways has nothing in its terms of transportation concerning Rule 240, though spokesperson Amy Kudwa said the airline still applies the rule on all flights except international flights.
> 
> The good news is that Northwest Airlines still has a very traditional contract, little changed from the days of regulation. It will put you on another airline, in first class if necessary, if your original flight is delayed 60 minutes or longer.
> 
> It's important to emphasize that these rules generally apply to situations within the airline's control, such as mechanical problems. But if the flight irregularity results from a "force majeure event" such as bad weather, a riot, or a work stoppage, then all bets are off. And the legacy carriers may not have agreements with their newer competitors such as JetBlue and Southwest, so that they might not re-route you on those carriers.
> Even if you are flying an airline that adheres to Rule 240, its employees may be reluctant to rewrite your ticket on a competitor because of the financial implications of doing so. So it pays to print out and carry a copy of the contract of carriage and present it to the gate agent if necessary.


----------



## kenzie_kutie

i'm curious if anyone has flown airfrance? and if so whats was your experiences with the airline.. thanks!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm 406 pounds with 73 inch hips and I was miserable on the flight to Heathrow from Boston and then back again on Virgin Atlantic in their Premium Economy Seat. The arm rests do NOT go up. I was really wishing I had just gone ahead and purchased two seats together. Even so, the armrests do not go up so I would have been confined between a tight space anyway. but at least with two seats I would have had a place to put the piping hot meal they served. I couldn't use my tray table so I had to share the tray table with the passenger beside me. Thank goodness I knew her but it was an inconveneince to her. These new planes with TV's on them often put the controls for the TV in the armrest along with a cup holding platform. It just wasn't comfortable.


----------



## butch

kenzie_kutie said:


> i'm curious if anyone has flown airfrance? and if so whats was your experiences with the airline.. thanks!



I flew AirFrance this summer, and it was a good experience. I took the red eye over, and had the whole middle last row to myself. It seems that a lot of the newer airplanes have arm rests that do not go all the way up, but the arm rests on my plane went up at least 75%, so it gave me enough room to stretch out underneath them and try to get some sleep across the empty seats.

Coming home, I was on a daytime flight, so it was full, and I did not buy 2 seats, but I did request the window seat in the last row, right side, and was able to get comfortable with the arm rest only able to go up partially. I don't remember why my seat tray was able to come down, because normally I'm too big for that to happen, but on the AirFrance plane, it did. And, I was surprised to find out that I didn't need a seat belt extension on AirFrance. Don't know if my belly shrunk or the seat belts are bigger on AirFrance, but considering we're all shoehorned into a plane, fat or thin, short or tall, my experience on AirFrance was pretty good, and all the flight attendants were very courteous and attentive. And attractive, if that has any bearing on your travel plans,  . 

Oh, I'm semi-apple-ish in shape, my waist is in the 60 inch range, and I'm about average height, if that gives you any idea of how your body will fit in the seats on an AirFrance plane.


----------



## kenzie_kutie

butch said:


> I flew AirFrance this summer, and it was a good experience. I took the red eye over, and had the whole middle last row to myself. It seems that a lot of the newer airplanes have arm rests that do not go all the way up, but the arm rests on my plane went up at least 75%, so it gave me enough room to stretch out underneath them and try to get some sleep across the empty seats.
> 
> Coming home, I was on a daytime flight, so it was full, and I did not buy 2 seats, but I did request the window seat in the last row, right side, and was able to get comfortable with the arm rest only able to go up partially. I don't remember why my seat tray was able to come down, because normally I'm too big for that to happen, but on the AirFrance plane, it did. And, I was surprised to find out that I didn't need a seat belt extension on AirFrance. Don't know if my belly shrunk or the seat belts are bigger on AirFrance, but considering we're all shoehorned into a plane, fat or thin, short or tall, my experience on AirFrance was pretty good, and all the flight attendants were very courteous and attentive. And attractive, if that has any bearing on your travel plans,  .
> 
> Oh, I'm semi-apple-ish in shape, my waist is in the 60 inch range, and I'm about average height, if that gives you any idea of how your body will fit in the seats on an AirFrance plane.




that makes me feel SOO much better. i was scared b/c i went on their site and it said that people wtih a waist of over 53 will be needed to buy a second ticket.. but this is reassuring. thanks so much!!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

kenzie_kutie said:


> that makes me feel SOO much better. i was scared b/c i went on their site and it said that people wtih a waist of over 53 will be needed to buy a second ticket.. but this is reassuring. thanks so much!!!





Just keep in mind that if they have that on their site and the flight is full you may very well be asked to buy a second seat if your considered too big to fit in one seat...


----------



## Hamhock

BigCutieAriel said:


> I had trouble with southwest I was going on a short flight an hour long from sac to vegas and the lady was so rude she screamed out that i needed to buy an extra seat and im like i've flown before and never had to buy an extra seat i also was with 2 people who i was flying with and gonna be sitting with who were both skinny. So if i needed extra room it wouldnt be a problem. She said she didn't care and forced me to buy an extra seat after embarrassing me in front of alot of people and i didnt even use an extra seat the 3 of us set together and there was more then enough room luckily a few weeks later after calling in i was refunded for the extra seat.



Did you report the lady who did this to you. Discrimination should never be tollerated.:huh:


----------



## butch

For those of you who have flown JetBlue, can you select your own seat when you book your tickets online, or are they like Southwest and not allow you to pre-select a specific seat at all?


----------



## goldendiamondeyes

*I am a SSBBW 5'10 and over 400 lbs and the thought of flying scares me to death, I've never flown in my life, but with all the horror stories I hear I'm not sure if I ever will....How does someone my size ever fit in the seats let alone walk down the aisles? This is one of my greatest fears.....There might come a time when I may need to fly and how in the world would I ever do that?*


----------



## LillyBBBW

butch said:


> For those of you who have flown JetBlue, can you select your own seat when you book your tickets online, or are they like Southwest and not allow you to pre-select a specific seat at all?



Yes. Once you purchase your ticket you are brought to a chart where you can select your seat according to which ones are available.


----------



## butch

Thanks, Lilly. jetBlue, here I come!

Goldendiamondeyes, I know flying can be a scary experience for us fat folks, but it can be done, it just takes a little more work. 

Some of the people here have talked about arranging with the airline for wheelchair service, and if walking long distances are a problem, you can be picked up at check-in, and someone will wheel you to the boarding area, and onto the plane. Request a seat in one of the first few rows, so you won't spend too much time navigating the aisles, and purchase 2 seats, but make sure they are seats that have armrests that are movable, so you can push them up and flush with the seats.

When I fly, I almost always buy two tickets, and when I board, I do have to walk down the aisle in an almost sideways fashion, and I also have to request a seatbelt extender. I've never had any problems with the staff or with other passengers when I fly, and as far as flying fat, it has always been a good experience for me. Any bad experiences from flying have come from things that had nothing to do with my size-delays, crowded planes, etc.

I hope this information helps, and I hope it makes it less scary for you to contemplate flying.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I happen to love flying with Southwest. I've flown with other airlines and wasn't treated as warmly. I do buy two seats. At 330 and 5'3, I need the extra space. Plus its nice not to have someone seating so close to me. So far, I've been able to have my money refunded for the second seat.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I know how you feel. I didn't fly until I was 35 and that was only because I had to. I moved to Oklahoma and my knees couldn't take another 44 hr bus ride. 

I usually get two seats and tell them I am a "customer of size" and I board first with the babies, handicap, etc. I have to walk down the aisle sideways. Normally I never had to go past the 3 row. Your second ticket says "reserved" in huge letters. I usually leave it on the second seat.

I only had problems on one flight. It was pretty filled and a passenger didn't want to walk to the back of the plane for a seat. 




goldendiamondeyes said:


> *I am a SSBBW 5'10 and over 400 lbs and the thought of flying scares me to death, I've never flown in my life, but with all the horror stories I hear I'm not sure if I ever will....How does someone my size ever fit in the seats let alone walk down the aisles? This is one of my greatest fears.....There might come a time when I may need to fly and how in the world would I ever do that?*


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I dunno If I want to take my trip up north now! I'm so scared about flying, I havn't flown since I was about 4 years of age! 
I'm jsut wondering though, are the seats in a plane, kinda sorta like the ones on a bus...like greyhound? or are they much smaller? i'm just trying to get an idea, since I'm looking into flying within the month. The thought of having to buy to seats.. isn't too appealing!


----------



## Carl1h

BrownEyedChica said:


> I dunno If I want to take my trip up north now! I'm so scared about flying, I havn't flown since I was about 4 years of age!
> I'm jsut wondering though, are the seats in a plane, kinda sorta like the ones on a bus...like greyhound? or are they much smaller? i'm just trying to get an idea, since I'm looking into flying within the month. The thought of having to buy to seats.. isn't too appealing!



I would compare the seats to greyhound seats, they're similar if not exactly the same. You don't say what size you are, but the best way to get over your fear is to prepare yourself. Call the airline you want to fly and find out ahead of time what their policy is for requiring extra seats. If you don't like one airline's policy then choose another if possible. Hopefully you can afford two seats if you need to get two, you are less likely to be required to buy two seats (in my experience) if you are traveling at a slow travel time and not a busy holiday travel time. If they have empty seats anyway it matters less to the airline. Make sure you don't get a seat in the front row because sometimes those seats have trays in the armrests and the armrests won't come up. Try to get in the front of the boarding line so you can seat first and put the armrest up, I found that sometimes I have been able to get in the seat comfortably with the armrest up and then put the armrest back down and not be too uncomfortable. I find that having the armrest down, even if I am spreading over a bit underneath it (and above it) makes the stranger in the other seat feel more comfortable about my encroachment into their space. Again if you have questions about the seats and the trays and the armrests, figure out what flight you want then call the airline reservation number and ask your questions, you don't have to book then if you can do better over the internet, but they can still answer your questions.

I always ask an attendant for a belt extension when I walk past them on my way towards the back of the plane, then it's done and even if they forget or want to wait til after the how to buckle your seatbelt demo they already know what I want if I have to signal them later. Waiting to ask until I'm sitting always makes me feel like I am yelling across the plane about it, where asking on the way in seems very casual.

Make sure, by the way that you follow all the new rules for what goes in your carry on luggage, flying now is harder for everyone, not just fat people.

Plan ahead and you can be confident on the day of the flight.


----------



## thatgirl08

I can't remember what company I was flying with but it wasn't a direct flight, and the first plane I got on from Rochester, NY to JFK in NYC was extremely small. It was a row of two seats on one side, and a row of single seats on the opposite side. I picked the single seat, because I thought it would be more comfortable...yeah, I was wrong. The armrests didn't go up. I literally had to like, duck, because the plane was so short while trying to wedge my ass between the arm rests. The seats were incredibly small, well at least it seemed like it to me. On the way in I had asked the stewardess for a seatbelt extender and she said she'd bring it right over to me. But she forgot, so I reminded her right before she was doing the demo. And then I had to remind her again after the demo, practically before the plane was taking off. I was like, exscuse me! Exscuse me! And she was like, yes? And I had to practically scream it [well it felt like it anyway, because the plane was so small] across the plane that I needed a seatbelt extender. She finally brought it to me, and apologized but it was the most awkward 40 minute flight of my entire life because nearly the entire plane heard me asking her the last time. I think the seats were so small because the plane itself was so small. I wasn't even THAT big at the time. I was like 260, 5'7"...a size 22 or 24. I'm supposed to go to Spain next year, and I'm terrified of the flight because I cannot choose what company to fly with [I'm going through a certain program.] I don't think it'd even be possible for me to purchase another ticket. I'm bigger than I was then, like 40 pounds and two sizes bigger, and I'm nervous I won't fit into the seat. Ick. I hear the seats are bigger/more comfortable on international flights though. I sure hope thats the case!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I so wish I was traveliing with someone, so it wouldn't complicate things as much!!!

I'm not paying my own ticket, but I would hate to make someone else pay for two seats. Maybe itd be easier for them to come to me. 

It just seems like its such a hassle to go through alll that, call the airlines ahead of time, and then make sure its not a full flight. Maybe when I bought the tickets it wasn't full, and by the time its time to go... it may be full...gah!!

Also.. I'm not really understanding, whats this whole deal about pre-boarding that I've been reading here? 

By the way, I am like a size 30/32 in bottoms, or a little bigger, I can squeeze into 28's sometimes if they are stretch. I am about 410lbs at the moment and I am 5ft7. I know I am not a pear shaped ssbbw, I'm more of an Apple.. I'm wide and big... very wide.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BrownEyedChica said:


> I dunno If I want to take my trip up north now! I'm so scared about flying, I havn't flown since I was about 4 years of age!
> I'm jsut wondering though, are the seats in a plane, kinda sorta like the ones on a bus...like greyhound? or are they much smaller? i'm just trying to get an idea, since I'm looking into flying within the month. The thought of having to buy to seats.. isn't too appealing!



What airline are you using? A lot depends on that. Some airlines offer more comfortable arrangements than others.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Yeah.. I have yet to decide which one.....
I was reading all the posts and.. seems some may be good to some, and others to others.. does that make sense??


----------



## LillyBBBW

BrownEyedChica said:


> Yeah.. I have yet to decide which one.....
> I was reading all the posts and.. seems some may be good to some, and others to others.. does that make sense??



I agree. Speaking only for myself I seem to consistently have good luck with Jet Blue and American Airlines. I tend to favor those two. Last year I gave up my extra seat to another passenger on Jetblue and had to squeeze into one. It's always tricky squeezing getting the seatbelt on with the extender, otherwise I was relatively fine and didn't inconvenience the person next to me much more than anyone else would.


----------



## largenlovely

I've not read through all the posts, but figured i'd throw in my two cents..

Since i travel to the east coast often, i've gotten in a lot of flying hours lately. Though it's always very stressful. When i lived in Atlanta it was much easier because i could get a direct flight. I fly on American Air and have generally been happy with them overall. When purchasing the ticket, i'd always look through the flights seating to see how many seats had already been purchased and then decide which flight to take based on that. We only buy one seat, but at 5'4" 420-430-ish pounds (somewhere in there) we should really be getting two seats. 

Now that i'm back in Mobile for a short time, this last flight was very stressful because there's always a connecting flight. Plus, we went with Delta this time over American Air. It's almost impossible to plan it out where i can choose a flight that not many seats are sold, because of the connecting flight. I managed to make it through the entire way up and back down until i got to Atlanta. My flight from Atlanta to Mobile was packed up. Fortunately the woman at the gate had some compassion. I asked her if there was anything that could be done because i didn't want to have to sit next to someone. I may have exaggerated a tad ...i told her that i'd been cussed before when sitting next to someone LOL...and that's kinda sorta true. I got stuck next to a deaf man once and i'm almost POSITIVE he cussed me (to his companion) in sign language, though i never seen the middle finger....so i can't be 100% sure, but when i sat next to him, his hands were going 90 to nothing lol.

Anyway, the woman was very nice and changed me to a later flight and didn't charge me anything. I just had to sit at Atlanta airport for a few hours more than expected, but it's totally worth waiting rather than having to try to squeeze up next to someone on a plane.


----------



## LillyBBBW

largenlovely said:


> I've not read through all the posts, but figured i'd throw in my two cents..
> 
> Since i travel to the east coast often, i've gotten in a lot of flying hours lately. Though it's always very stressful. When i lived in Atlanta it was much easier because i could get a direct flight. I fly on American Air and have generally been happy with them overall. When purchasing the ticket, i'd always look through the flights seating to see how many seats had already been purchased and then decide which flight to take based on that. We only buy one seat, but at 5'4" 420-430-ish pounds (somewhere in there) we should really be getting two seats.
> 
> Now that i'm back in Mobile for a short time, this last flight was very stressful because there's always a connecting flight. Plus, we went with Delta this time over American Air. It's almost impossible to plan it out where i can choose a flight that not many seats are sold, because of the connecting flight. I managed to make it through the entire way up and back down until i got to Atlanta. My flight from Atlanta to Mobile was packed up. Fortunately the woman at the gate had some compassion. I asked her if there was anything that could be done because i didn't want to have to sit next to someone. I may have exaggerated a tad ...i told her that i'd been cussed before when sitting next to someone LOL...and that's kinda sorta true. I got stuck next to a deaf man once and i'm almost POSITIVE he cussed me (to his companion) in sign language, though i never seen the middle finger....so i can't be 100% sure, but when i sat next to him, his hands were going 90 to nothing lol.
> 
> Anyway, the woman was very nice and changed me to a later flight and didn't charge me anything. I just had to sit at Atlanta airport for a few hours more than expected, but it's totally worth waiting rather than having to try to squeeze up next to someone on a plane.



Yes, I've heard only heard good things about American from people of all sizes. I had one bad experience with American due to a weather issue. I missed my connecting flight and they switched me to a flight on another airline - Delta I think it was. The Delta length of the flight was hell in the air, so I won't be flying them anytime soon.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Thanks you guys..
I will definetely be looking into American Airlines. I'm just so nervous...

So is it hard to put on those extenders?


----------



## Gingembre

No, it's so easy! They just clip into the ordinary seat belt and then you do up the extender instead. If that makes sense.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BrownEyedChica said:


> Thanks you guys..
> I will definetely be looking into American Airlines. I'm just so nervous...
> 
> So is it hard to put on those extenders?



this is what works for me. Because I fit so tightly into the seat I have to root around the seat first and pull up the seatbelt ends before I sit down. The seatbelt end that is adjustable I will lengthen it as long as it will go to make it easier to work with. Then I get to squeeze into the seat while holding both ends in my hands. If I forget to do this I wont be able to get to them because my hips have obscured them. I'll have to stand up again and look for the belts, something I can't do very well because there's not enough standing space in front of the seat. I might have to come back out into the aisle and start over. It's a bit awkward but very doable. Then once you're in the seat and have access to the seatbelt straps, you have to attach the extender to each side and be sure to pull the extender strap tight enough once you've got it fastened. It extends the belt quite a bit so you will have to tighten it well and you will have a lot of slack strap left dangling. Not really a huge issue but getting into the seatbelt takes a little bit more effort and prethought than it does for the average traveler.

The good news is once you've got the extender on you've only got to worry about unlatching one end, preferably on the side with the elongated strap. The extender can stay attatched at the short strap side making it easier to find the buckles to get in and out if you should have to.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Thanks Lilly for the info. 
It sounds a little complicated, but doable. Hopefully I wont have a hard time!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

So has anyone ever flew with US Airways? I got my flight booked with them, and I got the two seats, only because the person buying them didn't want me to go through the embarrassement of them telling me I needed two seats and blah blah blah. So that was very kind of them. 
I leave on Tuesday and nervous as ever!


----------



## Carl1h

While you're worrying about all the things that fat people need to worry about, don't forget the things that everyone has to take into account. There are rules about how much of what you can pack where and how it is to be packed. US Airway's guidelines are here:

People may have already warned you about the rules about liquids in your carry on. I don't fly much myself, the rules change a lot between one time when I fly and the next and these days I always try to make sure that I am up to date with what is going to be needed. For example, last time I traveled they expected you to take off your shoes, which was important for me to know because I usually wear my boots if I am bringing them to save luggage space, but I would never want to have to take those boots off in the screening line, and I was glad to know ahead of time to wear shoes more easily taken off and put back on. I don't even know if they still make you take off your shoes, but that's the sort of thing you might want to find out before you go.

Also, after your trip is all finished, get back on here and let us know how the flight went for you.


----------



## superodalisque

i have flown USAir but it was business class so i can't help with the seating issue. i weigh 440lbs and have 73 inch hips , and bigger around the thighs. i could use the restroom ok though it was tight. 

the biggest thing about that airline though is that it is filthy!!!. be extra careful about germs because they don't clean well. even business class was very dirty. take some kind of wipes with you for the germs. i never fly it anymore because i was aways catching some bug on there. my personal fav is delta.


----------



## Tooz

thatgirl08 said:


> I can't remember what company I was flying with but it wasn't a direct flight, and the first plane I got on from Rochester, NY to JFK in NYC was extremely small. It was a row of two seats on one side, and a row of single seats on the opposite side. I picked the single seat, because I thought it would be more comfortable...yeah, I was wrong. The armrests didn't go up. I literally had to like, duck, because the plane was so short while trying to wedge my ass between the arm rests. The seats were incredibly small, well at least it seemed like it to me. On the way in I had asked the stewardess for a seatbelt extender and she said she'd bring it right over to me. But she forgot, so I reminded her right before she was doing the demo. And then I had to remind her again after the demo, practically before the plane was taking off. I was like, exscuse me! Exscuse me! And she was like, yes? And I had to practically scream it [well it felt like it anyway, because the plane was so small] across the plane that I needed a seatbelt extender. She finally brought it to me, and apologized but it was the most awkward 40 minute flight of my entire life because nearly the entire plane heard me asking her the last time. I think the seats were so small because the plane itself was so small. I wasn't even THAT big at the time. I was like 260, 5'7"...a size 22 or 24. I'm supposed to go to Spain next year, and I'm terrified of the flight because I cannot choose what company to fly with [I'm going through a certain program.] I don't think it'd even be possible for me to purchase another ticket. I'm bigger than I was then, like 40 pounds and two sizes bigger, and I'm nervous I won't fit into the seat. Ick. I hear the seats are bigger/more comfortable on international flights though. I sure hope thats the case!



The BUF to BOS flights are on small planes like that (except for JetBlue: two rows on either side of the aisle). I matter-of-factly ask for an extender the moment I set foot on the plane and don't budge until I get it. While I can put the armrests down on most planes, I avoid the single seat at all costs as it seems to be smaller than the double row.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

superodalisque said:


> i have flown USAir but it was business class so i can't help with the seating issue. i weigh 440lbs and have 73 inch hips , and bigger around the thighs. i could use the restroom ok though it was tight.
> 
> the biggest thing about that airline though is that it is filthy!!!. be extra careful about germs because they don't clean well. even business class was very dirty. take some kind of wipes with you for the germs. i never fly it anymore because i was aways catching some bug on there. my personal fav is delta.



OMG! I'm so phobic about those things... the flight is five hours.... its gonna be agony! Clorox wipes... here we come! LOL. 
How long has it been since you last flew with them? I hope they are cleaner now, you would think people would complain or something. 
Either way, thanks Superodalisque for the tip!!!


----------



## superodalisque

BrownEyedChica said:


> OMG! I'm so phobic about those things... the flight is five hours.... its gonna be agony! Clorox wipes... here we come! LOL.
> How long has it been since you last flew with them? I hope they are cleaner now, you would think people would complain or something.
> Either way, thanks Superodalisque for the tip!!!



the last time i flew it was last summer. i ended up in vegas with a vicious flu AND an eye infection. everytime i fly them i catch a cold flu or some such thing. almost never on the other airlines and absolutely never on delta. it was so nasty that you could see thes windex trails where someone had tarted to clean but had stopped. Yuck! i did complain. i sent an e-mail


----------



## kathynoon

BrownEyedChica said:


> So has anyone ever flew with US Airways? I got my flight booked with them, and I got the two seats, only because the person buying them didn't want me to go through the embarrassement of them telling me I needed two seats and blah blah blah. So that was very kind of them.
> I leave on Tuesday and nervous as ever!



I have flown US Airways coach multiple times. I have had good luck with the seats. I am a size 34 - about 350 pounds.

If you get an aisle seat, the arm to the middle aisle goes up, which gives you a little more comfort. Not too much, because they have to get by with the drink/food cart. But it helps. Whichever too seats you have, the arm in between should go up, to help make you more comfortable.

I have had to use a seat belt extension all the times I have flown them.

The table that comes down from the seat in front has never been able to come down flat for me. With you having two seats, you can pull down the table for the empty seat and use that.

if you are going to get earphones to listen to music or watch a movie, it may be easier to plug them into the empty seat also. Using your own may be tight. I kept knocking mine out when I moved.

One time I had purchased two seats. After the ticketed folks got on and sat down, they let in some people who had been standby and were directing them to empty seats. One tried to send someone to sit in my second seat. I had to tell the flight attendant that I owned that seat and no one could sit in it. She was very nice about it. Just something that could happen.

I think you will be fine. I hope your trip is fun, productive, helpful, ..., whatwever is appropriate for what you are doing.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Well I'm back from my trip... it wasn't the best trip up to NJ, wish I would have stayed longer.. but crap happened, ruining my trip. I basically stayed there for 24 hours and flew back. I had to change my reservation, two seats at that.. cost almost 400 dollars more. which is fine, cuz he ruined the trip anyways lol.

So.. I did fly with US Airways, the first plane I got on was super small.. it only had two seats per row. The plane was like one of those small jets. The stewardess were very nice, as soon as I boarded I asked for an extension and they gave me one right there and then. Actually each time I boarded, which was four different times in total, two on the way, two on the way back. The only thing I didn't like was the fact that on the way over there, when I left Houston, my seats were not together, and I explained that to the people there before boarding. It was such a hassle trying to explain... I was like.. i can't sit part of me on one seat, and part of me in another seat. Then she finally got it. I didn't like giving people two tickets because they would ask me... if I was traveling with someone else. Itd take them a while to understand. I also felt like the seats on the smaller plane were much smaller than the ones on a bigger airplane with the three rows. 
Would I ever fly again? Not alone, not a chance! Id have to fly with someone else who was much smaller than me lol. I didn't have a bad experience whatsoever though. 
The flight to NJ were both full... very full. The only empty seat was mine! On the way back, both flights were empty... there was too many empty seats. I could have easily gotten my own two seats. In just about every row, there was an empty seat.


----------



## Carl1h

BrownEyedChica said:


> Well I'm back from my trip... it wasn't the best trip up to NJ, wish I would have stayed longer.. but crap happened, ruining my trip. I basically stayed there for 24 hours and flew back. I had to change my reservation, two seats at that.. cost almost 400 dollars more. which is fine, cuz he ruined the trip anyways lol.



Yuck. It's no fun traveling a long ways to see someone and then have them ruin your trip. I've been there. But now at least you know, both about him and about flying. I totally agree about wanting to bring along someone skinny when you fly too, I don't really use that much of the second seat, I almost feel like it's being wasted.


----------



## butch

Carl1h said:


> Yuck. It's no fun traveling a long ways to see someone and then have them ruin your trip. I've been there. But now at least you know, both about him and about flying. I totally agree about wanting to bring along someone skinny when you fly too, I don't really use that much of the second seat, I almost feel like it's being wasted.



I use up as much of that second seat as I can when i fly, and I like to make other people jealous with all the space I can use to strecth out for a nap, because I am evil, lol.

The last flight I took, when I was approaching my row (I like the last row), the woman sitting in the third seat was already there, so once it became apparent that she needed to move for me to get by, I said to her "I hope you like extra space, because I bought both these seats." She was like "Who doesn't like extra space?" and so I figured, spread the wealth, and give off the impression of being a generous fattie, spreading airline comfort to all, instead of the usual bs about thin people in the middle seat being crushed between 2 fatties.

I have nothing to be ashamed about, if I want to fly in comfort, I do, and I always have a pleasant time flying with my seatbelt extender and my two seats.


----------



## Carl1h

butch said:


> I have nothing to be ashamed about, if I want to fly in comfort, I do, and I always have a pleasant time flying with my seatbelt extender and my two seats.



It's not shame, I hate to see it go to waste more more because I'm cheap than anything else. 

I don't seem to fly on the three seat row planes, maybe I should try flying to and from popular places. The only time I've ever been jammed in a three seat row with two other people it was me and two beefy business men stuck there for a couple of uncomfortable hours, but nobody complained, we all just made the best of it.


----------



## butch

Carl1h said:


> It's not shame, I hate to see it go to waste more more because I'm cheap than anything else.
> 
> I don't seem to fly on the three seat row planes, maybe I should try flying to and from popular places. The only time I've ever been jammed in a three seat row with two other people it was me and two beefy business men stuck there for a couple of uncomfortable hours, but nobody complained, we all just made the best of it.



Believe me, I'm cheap too, so I hear ya. I also don't fly as often as you probably do, and I never get to see beefy guys on my flights, which sucks.


----------



## IszyStone

Hawaiian Airlines Is probably the best airlines i've flown on recently.
Of course they only fly to the West coast of America, Japan, the Philipines, and the south pacific. But if you do find yourself in need of travelling in that part of the world it's great. The seats are larger than other airlines I've traveled with (United made my butt hurt and i'm not really that big: booty=size 16-18, but don't let that fool you I love to bond with my mother and her booty beats mine and she preferred Hawaiian too). Also if you get lucky they have extra seats next to no one, where I am often put (yay). The only thing is that You wouldn't want sit in the seats with no seat in front of them because they have no tray on a seat in front so they put a tray in the armrest making it impossible to put up or down to create booty room (this goes for most airlines).

Tip: airplane bathrooms are small and it makes it difficult to use them if you have a butt larger than a size 10...so an interesting way I found to "wipe" is to get at an angle with one leg in the air...it may feel silly but honestly it works and no one will see you any way...trust me.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I spread out in both my seats and I bring TWO pieces of carry-on luggage.  I use the pull down tray in the seat next to me to place all my stuff and store all my trash till the flight attendent comes by. I order two cups of iced up cranberry juice, one for me and one for my "travel companion." *pats belly* I've ridden on planes before and had to squeeze in next to people who were very rude. I wasn't even that big and was huffed at and treated as if my mere presence was an imposition the the whole universe. It was quite traumatic. 

Now I kind of enjoy watching other's squirm uncomfortably on the plane. I'm not a sadistic type usually but I feel it drives home the point that planes are small and uncomfortable for everybody. So many times the kneejerk response is to blame all the fatties. I use up all my space and don't offer to share. Were it the other way around would they be willing to share their space with me? Apparently not hence I gotta pay for two seats. They want extra room? They should pay like I have to. Unless s/he's cute of course.


----------



## tink977

Wow. I flew Southwest from New Orleans to Dallas (roundtrip) in April. I was not aware of Southwest's treatment of larger people so I went without a worry in the world. I am 5'4, 280, and a size 22. I did not have any problems ftting in the seat or with the seatbelt fitting. Both planes were full and it did not appear that I had taken any room meant for my neighbor passenger. I have booked another roundtrip flight through Southwest to Dallas for the 4th of July and after reading this thread....I am sincerely worried. Should I be?


----------



## LillyBBBW

tink977 said:


> Wow. I flew Southwest from New Orleans to Dallas (roundtrip) in April. I was not aware of Southwest's treatment of larger people so I went without a worry in the world. I am 5'4, 280, and a size 22. I did not have any problems ftting in the seat or with the seatbelt fitting. Both planes were full and it did not appear that I had taken any room meant for my neighbor passenger. I have booked another roundtrip flight through Southwest to Dallas for the 4th of July and after reading this thread....I am sincerely worried. Should I be?



Soutworst... I mean, Southwest enjoyed a lot of bad press regarding their two seat policy and their highly publicized harassment of a couple of fat passengers. They were a little bit bigger than you however and I think they even took the airline to court. It's a hassle that's bad news for any bottom line business. 

I've heard a few stories like yours of late tink. Someone flew and Southwest was as niiiice as pie to them, smiling the whole time acting as if all was well. It appears they've lightened up a bit but at the time of the infamous incidents they issued a very hardline statement standing behind their policy. I think you might be safe given you're (only) a size 22. If you were a size 32 it might be a bigger crap shoot.


----------



## phatfatgirl

*sigh* 
Here I go again
Stressing out, my mom and I are flying to Las Vegas in Sept. and am now wondering if I should purchase a second seat, I'm about 5'7 and 350 lbs. A size 24/26 on bottom. And am flying Delta. Which is my second time using this airline. What's everyone think about Delta? any experiences?


----------



## jewels_mystery

LillyBBBW said:


> I spread out in both my seats and I bring TWO pieces of carry-on luggage.  I use the pull down tray in the seat next to me to place all my stuff and store all my trash till the flight attendent comes by. I order two cups of iced up cranberry juice, one for me and one for my "travel companion." *pats belly* I've ridden on planes before and had to squeeze in next to people who were very rude. I wasn't even that big and was huffed at and treated as if my mere presence was an imposition the the whole universe. It was quite traumatic.
> 
> Now I kind of enjoy watching other's squirm uncomfortably on the plane. I'm not a sadistic type usually but I feel it drives home the point that planes are small and uncomfortable for everybody. So many times the kneejerk response is to blame all the fatties. I use up all my space and don't offer to share. Were it the other way around would they be willing to share their space with me? Apparently not hence I gotta pay for two seats. They want extra room? They should pay like I have to. Unless s/he's cute of course.



I feel the same way. I love having the extra room. At 5'3 and 334 I can't imagine not buying a second seat. (well if i had a traveling companion that is different). Plus I know with Southwest, they have refunded my money for the 2nd seat if the flight wasn't full. I have yet to not have the money for the 2nd seat refunded.


----------



## auntiemoo

In reply to Phatfatgirl - I flew Delta last summer from CT to CA - a long flight. I purchased one seat, sat next to my sister, had the window seat with the armrest between us up. I 5'0, size 32. My sister is size 12. We were fine, my legs were cramped at 5'0(!) and I couldn't put the tray down. I asked for a seatbelt extender and kept it for the flight home, then left it in the plane. Delta employees were very nice, thank God no one ever suggested I would need a second seat. I tried putting the armrest down and could just fit, but it would have been a very long and very uncomfortable 6 hours with it down. I even used the restroom, and had enough room in there too.


----------



## ashmamma84

phatfatgirl said:


> *sigh*
> Here I go again
> Stressing out, my mom and I are flying to Las Vegas in Sept. and am now wondering if I should purchase a second seat, I'm about 5'7 and 350 lbs. A size 24/26 on bottom. And am flying Delta. Which is my second time using this airline. What's everyone think about Delta? any experiences?



You shouldn't have a problem. I am a bit smaller than you and way shorter; I just got back from Jamaica and didn't have any issues...well, except for the fact that I didn't want to leave.  I've flown with ATA, Southwest, United, Continental, etc...so far, I like Delta the best. I will say if you can upgrade - DO IT! Leg room is a bitch on any flight, if you are in coach.


----------



## phatfatgirl

Thank you AuntieMoo and Ashmamma!
You're experiences have helped to calm me a bit, but I guess I'll be on pins and needles until my flight in Sept. 
Ash, I've never been to Jamaica, hoping to make the trip next year. Well worth it???


----------



## ashmamma84

phatfatgirl said:


> Thank you AuntieMoo and Ashmamma!
> You're experiences have helped to calm me a bit, but I guess I'll be on pins and needles until my flight in Sept.
> Ash, I've never been to Jamaica, hoping to make the trip next year. Well worth it???



Definitely worth it! I almost cried getting back on the plane. The beaches are gorgeous, the food is delicious, the music is hypnotic...and I have yet to find a Jamaican man that didn't love him some thick chicks. I was paid a compliment everywhere I went...the immigration officers, the life guards, even the craftsmen flirted up a storm. You will have a blast!


----------



## phatfatgirl

Oh wow, glad you had a great time!
I'm going to have to get on the horn with my girls and plan a getaway!
Hit on right out the gate, sounds like a never ending party!
Gotta love that!


----------



## ashmamma84

phatfatgirl said:


> Oh wow, glad you had a great time!
> I'm going to have to get on the horn with my girls and plan a getaway!
> Hit on right out the gate, sounds like a never ending party!
> Gotta love that!



Yeah, girl! Go get your groove back, honey!  :happy:


----------



## Kareda

Im glad I found this thread. I am flying out in a week (and have not flown since 1998) and this is one of my minor worries (currently my big worry is you know the crashing, Dying, AGHHH! part) It gives me comfort to that it doesnt seem like I have a problem. Im 5'0 & 250 but my itty bitty daughters will be to the sides of me, so if there is any problems, I can takeover some of their seat  

Thanks!


----------



## TruckHappy2

*I am taking a flight on Sunday from BWI to MN/ST.Paul with a stop in Chicago. The ticket says US Airways but the itenerary says United. The company that I am working with paid for the ticket. My question is, When I get to BWI to check in am I going to be shocked by them telling me I have to pay for a 2nd ticket. I told them not to book me on Southwest because I know they would charge me. Thanks for any help you all could give me.*


----------



## HDANGEL15

TruckHappy2 said:


> *I am taking a flight on Sunday from BWI to MN/ST.Paul with a stop in Chicago. The ticket says US Airways but the itenerary says United. The company that I am working with paid for the ticket. My question is, When I get to BWI to check in am I going to be shocked by them telling me I have to pay for a 2nd ticket. I told them not to book me on Southwest because I know they would charge me. Thanks for any help you all could give me.*



*wave as you drive by my home heheeheee, deleware BHM *


----------



## TruckHappy2

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wave as you drive by my home heheeheee, deleware BHM *



*Sure will........ where in Md are you? I used to live in that state most of my life. Ft Washington, Silver Hill, Laurel, Columbia and Hillcrest Hights.*


----------



## fat hiker

Hamhock said:


> If you have that kind of money available, why not go FIRST CLASS? Seems the more expedient thing to do. Discrimination is supposed to be illegal -- and making somebody pay twice to fly on their airline is brazen discrimination.



Ah, but check out the price of business or first class seats - on most airlines today business class will cost you three, four, even five times what an economy seat on sale costs. I was pricing a trip to Germany on Air Canada recently, and the fare was just under $1000 return - and, the website advised me, for a mere $3500 more I could upgrade to first class!

Now, if you fly a lot and have free upgrade coupons, go for it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

TruckHappy2 said:


> *Sure will........ where in Md are you? I used to live in that state most of my life. Ft Washington, Silver Hill, Laurel, Columbia and Hillcrest Hights.*


*
Lived all over the city in Federal Hill, Otterbein, Mt Vernon, Hampden, Roland Park, now the country in Reisterstown *


----------



## TruckHappy2

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Lived all over the city in Federal Hill, Otterbein, Mt Vernon, Hampden, Roland Park, now the country in Reisterstown *



*Oh??? You're on the other side of BWI. Damn.... I was going to let you buy me lunch. LOL*


----------



## HDANGEL15

TruckHappy2 said:


> *Oh??? You're on the other side of BWI. Damn.... I was going to let you buy me lunch. LOL*



*HAve a safe trip........... *


----------



## TruckHappy2

*Below is a response I got from US Air.*

Dear Mr. Rodriguez,

Thank you for visiting usairways.com.

Extra seats are available to be purchased through our Reservations 
center or website prior to the day of departure at the passenger 
discretion. If it is determined that a passenger of size requires a 
second seat, the passenger will be accommodated at no charge for the 
second seat if a seat is available. As a rule of thumb, if the 
passenger requires a seat belt extension and their body extends more 
than 1 inch beyond the outermost edge of the armrest, the gate agent or 
flight attendant will accommodate with a second seat if a seat is 
available.

The progressive steps that will be followed are: 

The passenger will be relocated to a seat with an open seat next to 
them.

or

If the flight is full, the passenger will be offered the next available 
flight
with space to accommodate an extra seat.

or

If the flight is full but seats are still available for sale, offer the 
passenger the option of purchasing an additional seat. 

Seat belt extensions are available from the flight attendant or gate 
agent. Our seat belt sizes are as follows: 

30" buckle side
15" connector side
24" extension

If you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to reply
or call our Internet Support Desk at (800) 327-7810. We know that you 
have many choices and we thank you for choosing US Airways.


John Thomas
Internet Support Specialist
US Airways


----------



## HereticFA

I've seldom had much trouble with seat widths on airlines in previous years, even when I was about 300 lbs. Most issues I have are more height related as I'm 6' 5". Like comments from other tall posters, the seat back contours and headrest height, plus insufficient legroom and shoulder room are the leading problems. 

More recently though I've been on smaller planes like the one 'thatgirl08' cited on 06/03/08. Some of my trips are via American Eagle. They frequently use a Fokker 100 on the final leg of a flight into a small airport like Louisville, KY. (I used to complain to Sharon, my wife, about getting stuck on "that little Fokker".) When I was about 225 lbs., I just filled the seat with no room to spare. Forget using the seat tray or resting, just zone out for the two hours of the flight.

Recently American Eagle switched to an even smaller plane on that route. It's only identified as "EMB" on the flight info brochure. The seat was very tight on me and I was about 260 at the time. My thigh kept bumping the release button for the seat to lean back. The rest of the time my thigh kept lifting the armrest. (And when I was standing in the aisle, my shoulders touched the ceiling.)

The seating on the EMB is three across: one seat, the aisle, and two seats. While the armrest did seem to lift, the seats were so small I'm pretty sure some of my larger hipped friends (>80"?) would get bruised sitting alone in those two seats. Sharon and I had adjoining seats on a Fokker 100 and while it was very snug, it was manageable. We couldn't have shared adjoining seats on an EMB. (You'd think a plane built in Brazil would have more booty room.)


----------



## phatfatgirl

Ashmamma...
Welp.. I was feeling a lil anxious about my trip to Vegas in Sept.. being that I'm traveling on Delta- I was worried about fitting in the seats "comfortably" being the operative word here.. I just couldn't take it anymore and purchased a second seat. And I'm feeling much better about it. I was feeling to anxious about actually fitting in the seat and not anxious about the trip at all!  So now I'm excited. 
Maybe for now on this is how I'll travel, purchase two seats so I don't have to worry about discomfort. Amtrak has too many delays for me.. a 10 hour trip with delays will go to a 14 hour trip 
Thanks to everyone who offered advice.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

I had my first chance to help out a BBW to be more comfortable. It was a Delta flight from Atl. to Portland Oregon, this is a 5 hour flight. The flight seat assignments got screwed up, so everyone was supposed to sit where ever they could. I got a window seat. A boy sat in the aisle. Then a large lady came by. She said "well I guess I have to sit in the middle ( most of the plane was full by now). I noticed that she had a very large bottom, so I said:
"I can put the seat divider up". So I did. She was a funny lady in her 50's. She said well "it looks like we'll be nice and cosy". I laughed at that. So I sat very very close to her for 5 hours. 
I was glad to help out, I know not everyone is as nice or helpful.


----------



## Kareda

Fatgirlfan said:


> I had my first chance to help out a BBW to be more comfortable. It was a Delta flight from Atl. to Portland Oregon, this is a 5 hour flight. The flight seat assignments got screwed up, so everyone was supposed to sit where ever they could. I got a window seat. A boy sat in the aisle. Then a large lady came by. She said "well I guess I have to sit in the middle ( most of the plane was full by now). I noticed that she had a very large bottom, so I said:
> "I can put the seat divider up". So I did. She was a funny lady in her 50's. She said well "it looks like we'll be nice and cosy". I laughed at that. So I sat very very close to her for 5 hours.
> I was glad to help out, I know not everyone is as nice or helpful.



That was nice of you- Sure wish there were more people like you! 

I flew United last week and for me, I was fine. 5'0 250 lbs. My Mom, however was not. She is 5'3 and a little over 300... the plane was at capacity 3/4 times and unfortunately all 4 times ( 2 there, 2 back ) She sat next to some asshole. One of them moved, the other 2 was all huffy and the other one I traded her so she would be more comfortable. She was just so miserable and it got her into an anxiety frenzy the entire time


----------



## ashmamma84

phatfatgirl said:


> Ashmamma...
> Welp.. I was feeling a lil anxious about my trip to Vegas in Sept.. being that I'm traveling on Delta- I was worried about fitting in the seats "comfortably" being the operative word here.. I just couldn't take it anymore and purchased a second seat. And I'm feeling much better about it. I was feeling to anxious about actually fitting in the seat and not anxious about the trip at all!  So now I'm excited.
> Maybe for now on this is how I'll travel, purchase two seats so I don't have to worry about discomfort. Amtrak has too many delays for me.. a 10 hour trip with delays will go to a 14 hour trip
> Thanks to everyone who offered advice.



Glad you are feeling better about the trip! No need for any anxiety...your focus should be on having a ball in September! Have fun!


----------



## jewels_mystery

phatfatgirl said:


> Ashmamma...
> Welp.. I was feeling a lil anxious about my trip to Vegas in Sept.. being that I'm traveling on Delta- I was worried about fitting in the seats "comfortably" being the operative word here.. I just couldn't take it anymore and purchased a second seat. And I'm feeling much better about it. I was feeling to anxious about actually fitting in the seat and not anxious about the trip at all!  So now I'm excited.
> Maybe for now on this is how I'll travel, purchase two seats so I don't have to worry about discomfort. Amtrak has too many delays for me.. a 10 hour trip with delays will go to a 14 hour trip
> Thanks to everyone who offered advice.



I always buy a second seat. I have yet to regret it. It makes traveling much less of a pain and for some reason I find the second seat empowering. I get to travel comfortable and have all the room I want.


----------



## DuskyJewel

Thank you to everyone who has posted their experiences. You have all empowered me to get my big booty on a plane and out into the world by reminding me that preparation goes a very long way and that I am not alone. Now I am just going to find a cheap (if possible) fare, get my two seats, and fly to ???? I will be sure to share my experience with you.


----------



## jewels_mystery

DuskyJewel said:


> Thank you to everyone who has posted their experiences. You have all empowered me to get my big booty on a plane and out into the world by reminding me that preparation goes a very long way and that I am not alone. Now I am just going to find a cheap (if possible) fare, get my two seats, and fly to ???? I will be sure to share my experience with you.



Do it. You won't regret it. The only time I buy one ticket is if Iam traveling with a friend. hmmm time to start planning another trip. lol


----------



## phatfatgirl

jewels_mystery said:


> I always buy a second seat. I have yet to regret it. It makes traveling much less of a pain and for some reason I find the second seat empowering. I get to travel comfortable and have all the room I want.



Jewels ,
You are soooo right. I completely understand and agree. Which is how I will be traveling from now on.


----------



## TallFatSue

jewels_mystery said:


> I always buy a second seat. I have yet to regret it. It makes traveling much less of a pain and for some reason I find the second seat empowering. I get to travel comfortable and have all the room I want.


You betcha. Despite all the dire economic news, my company is having one of its busiest years ever and I've been making lotsa business flights: Tampa once, San Francisco once, Las Vegas twice, Philadelphia thrice, Nashville thrice, and next week I'll be in Reno. I'm an office manager so I don't normally travel very much, but methinx it's kinda cool that our corporate bigwigs have seen fit to tap the fattest woman in management (that'd be me) to augment our sales and public relations people. Toledo has only a tiny airport, so I've been flying out of Detroit or Cleveland in order to book nonstop flights. My first-class flight to San Francisco was on American Airlines, but all my other flights were on Southwest Airlines and I always booked 2 seats. As a tall supersize woman, my boobs, belly, butt, legs and feet loooove the extra space, and I plenty of elbow room too. Note: I print 2 copies of both boarding passes, because after I surrender them at the gate, if someone tries to sit next to me the extra copies are proof that both seats are indeed mine.


----------



## chunkylex

jimmi said:


> Southwest doesn't fly out of Newark, but they do fly out of Islip, if you're willing to trek it out to Long Island. I did it once, but I wouldn't do it again, it's so far away! However, I've never had a problem with Southwest and would fly them again...I probably had about 45" hips when I flew with them.
> 
> RainyDay, I'm so confused! The last time I flew was last summer and it was a reeeeeaaaaly tight squeeze and relentlessly uncomfortable the entire time. I flew American and I probably had about 50" hips. Since then I've gained a little and am super nervous about flying any airline! But you say you fit most with 70" hips, which gives me hope! Which airlines do you fly?
> 
> Btw, I'm new, hi!



Hi ! and welcome to Dime


----------



## shazz2602

I'm 6ft tall and over 500lbs I've done 6 flights this year to and around egypt,
i find it very hard as sitting in a normal seat with people infront of me because of the leg room or lack of leg room, but i can't go in a leg room seat because of my weight and width i cant quite fit in one as i need 2 seats.
I hate flying as it is and the only advice i can give someone who is big is drive or if you cant drive and you have lots of money fly buissness class.


----------



## knottyknicky

I had a really good experience recently flying US Airways. Usually I ask for an extender, even though at 5'1" and about 275 lbs, I can usually make the seatbelt fit if I try hard enough...but found on a short flight from Pittsburgh, PA to Charlotte, NC, I didn't even need the extender. The seats were really comfortable, and holy crap, the tray table came ALL THE WAY DOWN. It was a newer plane, an EMB as well, and was probably the most comfortable economy-class flight i've ever been on. Kinda nice to know I fit into SOME airlines seats


----------



## LillyBBBW

Am I the only one who thinks the commercials for Korean Air are the worst ever? Man I don't even know where to start. 

http://www.koreanair.com/local/na/gp/eng/au/ga/au_ga_ktv.jsp


----------



## fatgirlflyin

LillyBBBW said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the commercials for Korean Air are the worst ever? Man I don't even know where to start.
> 
> http://www.koreanair.com/local/na/gp/eng/au/ga/au_ga_ktv.jsp



I don't know about the content Lilly but I love the black and white movie with the pop of turquoise in places.


----------



## JoyJoy

***bump***


----------



## knottyknicky

I don't mind the Korean Air commercials...I miss the idea that flying is glamourous, and I think these commercials are just trying to re-perpetuate that idea. I picked up my boyfriend from an international flight at LAX recently and I looooved seeing the flight attendants coming off of flights looking all kinds of cute in their uniforms, even after 12+ hours of flying. Sigh.


----------



## Angellore

I recently flew with Easyjet from Gatwick to Paphos, return. In both directions the aircraft were ex GB Airways A321's. On the way out the flight was only about half full. I was travelling with my husband. He is 6'2", 36" waist. I am 5"9", size 20-22 with most of that in my bum and hips. The configuaration of the seats is 3 3. We had the three seats between the two of us and the flight was comfortable. The seat belt was long enough with about 2" to spare and we sat on the left side of the plane. 
On the way back the flight was full and we were on the right side of the plane. My husband swear blind that the flight back had less leg room, but that was prob because it was full. My husband sat in the window seat, I was in the middle and I had a petite lady next to be in the aisle. However, I was CRAMPED. My hips always push the arm rests up a little, and even having the one between myself and my hubby up I was still pushing the other one up a little and the lady next to me kept pushing it down on my hip! After about an hour I had backache and had to lean forward in my seat. By the time we got off the flight I was in agony and for about 5 days afterwards I had pain in my hip, like a trapped nerve or something.

I think next time I travel with Easyjet I will try to reserve the extra seat. Its not worth the pain.


----------



## fat hiker

Angellore said:


> ...On the way back the flight was full and we were on the right side of the plane. My husband swear blind that the flight back had less leg room, but that was prob because it was full...



Actually, it may depend what seat row you're in how much legroom you have - I know that on Air Canada, the front 8 to 10 rows in economy have two inches more leg room than the rows further back on some planes - we flew on 767s in August, and it was certainly true on them!


----------



## Adrian

The seat spacing (or pitch of the seats) and the width of each seat is determined by the user of that particular aircraft. The airliner manufacturer has designed each type of airliner so the sub-flooring can accommodate any arrangement of seating the airline desires.
My wife and I flew British Air (BA) from San Francisco to London and in coach there was plenty of leg room, both ways. But, on the BA commuter flight from Rome to London, we were packed in extremely tight for the 2½ flight. Tighter than any previous flight I have ever flown on!

Adrian


----------



## ladle

-----------Break from Seriousness-----------

Anyone else see the thread title and immediately picture in their head a fat woman on a catapult?
Just Wondering....

-----------Back to the Seriousness----------


----------



## ValentineBBW

Just wondering, has anyone flown with Midwest Airlines? I see they have the same policy as Southwest about large passengers. If they flight isn't full, they'll refund the second seat. But for the flights I am interested in, the planes they use are the smaller planes and I am worried if the armrests between the seats raise or not? 

Thanks,

I also noticed prices went up over the weekend....darn them. A heads up would be nice......guess that belongs on the "whats annoying you thread".


----------



## indy500tchr

ValentineBBW said:


> Just wondering, has anyone flown with Midwest Airlines? I see they have the same policy as Southwest about large passengers. If they flight isn't full, they'll refund the second seat. But for the flights I am interested in, the planes they use are the smaller planes and I am worried if the armrests between the seats raise or not?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I also noticed prices went up over the weekend....darn them. A heads up would be nice......guess that belongs on the "whats annoying you thread".



I've been told that Midwest has wider seats. There coach seats are almost as big as first class. Not sure if the armrests go up though.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

indy500tchr said:


> I've been told that Midwest has wider seats. There coach seats are almost as big as first class. Not sure if the armrests go up though.




They had better go up if you are required to buy a second seat!!!!!!


----------



## TygerKitty

I ADORE Midwest Airlines!!!!!! If you are in the plane that has two seats on each side they are so comfy and pretty dang big! I guess it depends how big you are though as to whether you need another or not, they fit me great and I fly them almost exclusively between Colorado and Wisconsin (I fly that about four times a year). However, if you fly on one of Midwest's planes that has 3 seats on one side and 2 on the other... the seats are NO bigger than any other airline!!! I know those arm rests come up... not sure on the 2 by 2 plane!?

Ugh, I've gotten bigger lately and flew Frontier last time; I was so embarrassed that the girl next to me could barely get to her TV controls because the arm rest was propped up on my thigh instead of all the way down and one time I kept pushing the button to make the seat recline because my dang thighs didn't magically shrink when I stepped onto the plane! I actually thought my seat was broken for the longest time until I sort of changed positions!

Edit: Midwest Airline's chocolate chip cookies are fanfreakintastic as well!!!!!


----------



## TygerKitty

ladle said:


> -----------Break from Seriousness-----------
> 
> Anyone else see the thread title and immediately picture in their head a fat woman on a catapult?
> Just Wondering....
> 
> -----------Back to the Seriousness----------




You ever see those TV shows where they suck the fat out of some lipo patient? I imagined buckets of that being flung from a giant slingshot... not a pretty sight!


----------



## ladle

TygerKitty said:


> You ever see those TV shows where they suck the fat out of some lipo patient? I imagined buckets of that being flung from a giant slingshot... not a pretty sight!



Medieval weapons of destruction had nothing on that!


----------



## mszwebs

Ok...I am a Midwest Airlines expert.

Midwest has 3 kinds of planes.

Boeing 717 USED to be entirely comprised of 2 seats on either side of the aisle, 21.5 inches wide, with arms that did not raise.

I fit very well in those seats, at 5'9 and 450, wearing a size 32-34.

In October, I believe, they took out about 50 seats on each plane and made them 40 seats of the "Signature Seating" and 59 seats worth of 18 inch, 2 x 3 rows, with arms that DO raise.


The CJR200 has 50 seats, 2x2 and they are 17 inches wide. The arms raise.

The Embraer 170has 76 seats, 2x2 and they are 18 inches wide.

All flights that originate after 10 am get fresh baked chocolate chip cookies.


Also, I know that the smaller planes sometimes have outside boarding, so keep that in mind as well. In Milwaukee, there was a nice ramp. In Hartford...stairs. I didn't need to, but the flight attendant save me option of going down backwards if I wanted.

I kept telling myself that I wasn't going to fly anywhere that their 717 didn't go, so I could avoid the second seat, but they don't have a 717 flight to Jersey anymore...so...I sucked it up and bought the second seat. Valentine is correct that their policy is that of refunding the second seat if the flight isn't full.

I have never had a single problem with this airline, and it is hands down my favorite.

As far as their pricing... Every Tuesday, their new weekly travel deals come out.

If anyone has any questions, please let me know. I fly them all the time, and my friend works for them


----------



## ValentineBBW

mszwebs said:


> Ok...I am a Midwest Airlines expert.
> 
> Midwest has 3 kinds of planes.
> 
> Boeing 717 USED to be entirely comprised of 2 seats on either side of the aisle, 21.5 inches wide, with arms that did not raise.
> 
> I fit very well in those seats, at 5'9 and 450, wearing a size 32-34.
> 
> In October, I believe, they took out about 50 seats on each plane and made them 40 seats of the "Signature Seating" and 59 seats worth of 18 inch, 2 x 3 rows, with arms that DO raise.
> 
> 
> The CJR200 has 50 seats, 2x2 and they are 17 inches wide. The arms raise.
> 
> The Embraer 170has 76 seats, 2x2 and they are 18 inches wide.
> 
> All flights that originate after 10 am get fresh baked chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> 
> Also, I know that the smaller planes sometimes have outside boarding, so keep that in mind as well. In Milwaukee, there was a nice ramp. In Hartford...stairs. I didn't need to, but the flight attendant save me option of going down backwards if I wanted.
> 
> I kept telling myself that I wasn't going to fly anywhere that their 717 didn't go, so I could avoid the second seat, but they don't have a 717 flight to Jersey anymore...so...I sucked it up and bought the second seat. Valentine is correct that their policy is that of refunding the second seat if the flight isn't full.
> 
> I have never had a single problem with this airline, and it is hands down my favorite.
> 
> As far as their pricing... Every Tuesday, their new weekly travel deals come out.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, please let me know. I fly them all the time, and my friend works for them



Ohhhh good info mszwebs, thank you! I appreciate it.

I'm going to be a stickler (because I am one of those that have to be super prepared) when you say on the Boeing 717, the Signature Seating are the seats that the armrests do not raise? Just wanted to make sure.

I did finally break down and contact Midwest because I was worried and after first being told that no, not all arm rests were able to be raised the Rep told me yes they do. With the info you have provided, I feel better. I know I asked how can it help to buy two seats if the armrest weren't able to raise - I think I flustered her. lol

Although I don't know that I'll be able come to the NJ bash now, I will know for Midwest in the future.

eta: I forgot to ask about the boarding outside? Does this happen a lot with Midwest? Oy, I don't know how I'd handle that. I can do steps but talk about one more thing to worry about. The flight I was going to take to NJ had me connecting in Milwaukee.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

ValentineBBW said:


> I did finally break down and contact Midwest because I was worried and after first being told that no, not all arm rests were able to be raised the Rep told me yes they do.




Be very careful. The reps will say ANYTHING. When I moved to the UK we flew United and we did everything and called anyone we could to make sure I would comfy. We were assured by the rep on the phone, the check in desk and at the gate that the arms went up. Well they went up....but not all the way up....so my shoulders were in a lot of pain as was my back.

I don't want to be the barer of bad news and I hope your trip goes perfectly, but those reps know about as much about the seats on a plane as you do. I have lost all faith in the airline customer service industry.

But like I said...I hope everything goes perfect for you.


----------



## ValentineBBW

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Be very careful. The reps will say ANYTHING. When I moved to the UK we flew United and we did everything and called anyone we could to make sure I would comfy. We were assured by the rep on the phone, the check in desk and at the gate that the arms went up. Well they went up....but not all the way up....so my shoulders were in a lot of pain as was my back.
> 
> I don't want to be the barer of bad news and I hope your trip goes perfectly, but those reps know about as much about the seats on a plane as you do. I have lost all faith in the airline customer service industry.
> 
> But like I said...I hope everything goes perfect for you.



Ohhh I am very distrusting of reps, I've had my share of bad experiences too. That is why I am putting way more on what mszwebs is saying that the rep. It just (if she confirms) backs up that the rep wasn't 100% full of shit. LOL

I don't think I'll making the trip that I originally inquired about (waaaah) but if this can help me or anyone else in the future then its all good.


----------



## snuggletiger

Sorry your flying arrangements are so aggrevating.


----------



## mszwebs

ValentineBBW said:


> Ohhhh good info mszwebs, thank you! I appreciate it.
> 
> I'm going to be a stickler (because I am one of those that have to be super prepared) when you say on the Boeing 717, the Signature Seating are the seats that the armrests do not raise? Just wanted to make sure.
> 
> I did finally break down and contact Midwest because I was worried and after first being told that no, not all arm rests were able to be raised the Rep told me yes they do. With the info you have provided, I feel better. I know I asked how can it help to buy two seats if the armrest weren't able to raise - I think I flustered her. lol
> 
> Although I don't know that I'll be able come to the NJ bash now, I will know for Midwest in the future.
> 
> eta: I forgot to ask about the boarding outside? Does this happen a lot with Midwest? Oy, I don't know how I'd handle that. I can do steps but talk about one more thing to worry about. The flight I was going to take to NJ had me connecting in Milwaukee.



Well. In my personal experience, if the arms on the Signature Seating could raise, I had no friggin clue how to do it. The arm rests are not your average, couple inch across rests. They are like...6 or 8 inches across. They are huge. I highly doubt they could raise. If you are ever unsure about the 717, I highly suggest that you just get the 2 seats in the "Saver" section of the plane, as those absolutely raise.

As far as boarding outside, it's not that bad. The 717s board through an indoor terminal as is common in most airports. Embraer may board indoors as well... I don't remember. I know that the CRJ boards outdoors, but they make it as easy as humanly possible. 

Also, Milwaukee is THE main hub for Midwest. ALL Midwest flights are in the same terminal (Terminal D)...there may be a little walking within the terminal, but the staff there is really good about providing assistance for those who need it. There is no rush from D to A and all around the airport, which is nice. It's big, but its not THAT big.


Hope that helps.


----------



## ValentineBBW

That helps a bunch. Many thanks mszwebs.


----------



## mel

I am taking a flight in summer and just to give myself extra room I reserved an extra seat, my boyfriend and I are traveling together so I need 3 seats together ...we are "sharing" the extra seat. welllll.. Frontier says I cant reserve seats until 24 hrs prior to departure and Northwest only will let me reserve 2 of the 3 seats together because I THINK they have all their aisle seats blocked off to charge for extra $$$. so needless to say i am SOO aggravated. I have tried to call the airlines with no luck..any ideas?? by the way we have 4 legsof the flight, 1 on frontier and on northwest.


----------



## AnnMarie

I can't believe explaining this to a customer service agent wouldn't get this all straightened out. Any time I've had an issue and called and said "hey, listen, I have these seats because I'm fat... they HAVE to be together so I can fly. I spent my money to make sure I'd be accommodated and I need your help to get this sorted out" it's been fine. 

Sometimes they need it spelled out, and if the person who answers isn't able or willing to help out, ask for a manager. This is really a very basic issue. I know Southwest doesn't pre-assign, but if the airline supports reservations on seats, then having someone override a deadline for certain seats really shouldn't be a huge issue. 

Good luck and have a great trip!


----------



## mszwebs

Mel,

When you say *reserve*, do you mean with or without payment for the second seat? 

If you paid for it, I don't understand why they wouldn't let you reserve what you pay for!

I agree with AM. Sometimes you really have to spell it out for them.


----------



## mel

yeah , we have paid for it already... I am going to call again this week and try to speak with mngt..i get so tired of being on hold/trnsg=f/hung up on for hours!!!! ohh that is..when you can get through to cust svc


----------



## mszwebs

Mel,

It may seem ridiculous, and I don't know where you're located, but if you can't get anything done over the phone...try going to the airport during a slightly off peak time. 

That way they can see that you're fat a) and b) you might be able to speak with whatever supervisor they have there. 

I know its a total hassel, but it may help.


----------



## lozonloz

I'm about to book my 6th flight in the past year each time either coming or going from London Heathrow to Bangkok, it's roughly a 12 hour stretch and I've used 3 airlines- I figured I'd give a review of each one to see if it helps anyone.

To give you a rough idea of what size I am, I'm 5'7" and around 320lbs, and bottom heavy: a UK size 28 lower, 24/26 upper. 

First-BA. First flight with them was to Bangkok and Premium Economy was at a discount for only £200 extra, so I went Premium. First issue- the arm rests DO NOT move. Automatically this causes a problem for me but the arm rests are also solid all the way down, no gaps underneath. I could just slide myself into the seat and once I had I found that they were actually more comfortable as it meant there wasnt anything actually digging into me, which was nice. Just got the seatbelt on without an extender (I usually can, I hate asking for them and just undo the seatbelt at the first opportunity). It was a fairly empty flight so there was no-one next to me, which was nice as I got to use the table next to me for my food tray. With BA, even WITH the extra leg room you get in Premium Economy, I cant get the tray in front of me down- it just isnt going to happen. The staff in-flight were lovely, helpful and friendly, the entertainment was top notch, and as I left from the new Terminal 5 at Heathrow check in was the most hassle-free it has ever been for me. I had a really enjoyable and easy flight, but a larger lady might have real problems with the seat width as the arm rests dont go up, and with trays on a full flight.

Later, I flew Economy with BA. Huge problems first off- I got an aisle seat because it means I can get up and walk round the plane whenever I want without disturbing other flyers. The aisle seat armrest doesnt go up- its bolted down, and I was unfortunate enough that I was in a crowded plane and the seat next to me was occupied by someone who wouldnt put their armrest up. Come the end of the flight I had massive bruises on both hips. The tray also wouldnt come down so I refused both meals and didnt eat for the entire flight. It was bearable, but only just. I have to say, though, that the entertainment was still good and the airline staff were, as always, wonderful. 

Overall, I'd say that if you fly BA and you're larger than me, you should try and get 2 seats and make sure that the arm rests go up, and then you will have a wonderful flight as the staff are all lovely. On my economy flight the air hostess was kind enough to see my situation and scour the plane for an empty seat so she could sit me next to it without me prompting her, and then came back to apologise to me that she couldnt make me more comfortable, and to ask me if there was anything else she could do, and then plied me with free drinks! Getting mildly tipsy helped me bear the 12 hours of torture so much better.

Next- Eva Air. 

I have major issues with EVA air due to the staff. Though the entertainment in Economy is on a par with BA, the staff are rude and condescending to larger women. I was not the only woman there to get a scornfull look and when one woman asked for a seatbelt extender I heard the air hostess make a very nasty remark about her to her colleague. This remark was in Thai, but seeing as I, and presumably all the Thai flyers, understood it, the fact that the lady in question clearly didnt is a moot point- humiliating her in front of other flyers is totally unacceptable whatever the staffs personal feelings. Comfortwise, similar to BA economy. Uncomfortable, and once again couldnt eat. I found them unfriendly throughout the flight.

Finally- Thai Air

Here, I feel I should sing their praises!

The entertainment is the only low-point, almost non-existant as it doesnt have the personal tv screens of the other two airlines. OH! Also the aisle seat arm rest is also bolted down.

However, regarding the arm rests, they are lower than usuall and padded, so I find that they dig in far less and if you can raise them, as I could (I flew with them 3 times) you will be perfectly comfortable. I can (just) get the table down to eat the in flight meals,and in economy thats a big plus for me, and if you cant throughout the flight you can get free sandwiches. So if you cant eat the in flight meal you can go grab some sandwiches and orange juice for free from the air hostess or ask her to bring them to you. Meals include wine if you want it and at the beginning of your flight 2 complimentary alcoholic drinks of your choice and a peanut snack. I've never gone hungry on a Thai Air flight! 

The staff are lovely, very friendly and helpful.

On 2 of the flights I took with Thai air there were issues to do with snow on the runway so, due to no fault of theirs, they had to reschedule. Both times I was speedily conveyed to a hotel with breakfast and dinner included and told clearly what to do the next day and given advice on how to reclaim expenses if I had lost out due to the flight moving. They made the process (which is always horrible) very easy for me.

Given the choice I'd fly Thai Air, usually they're also cheaper so if you want to get 2 seats it would cost less.

On an unrelated note, on a flight from London to Spain with RyanAir I had a nasty experience- the problem being the regulation that all the seatrests had to be down for takeoff and landing. And I could only get the one next to my fellow passenger down, and the other one only halfway. The air hostess harassed me continually about it and actually tried to force it down (VERY painful) until I said, in a very loud voice:

"Look, it's not going down, I'm quite simply too fat. If you don't stop trying I'll call the police later about a charge of ABH because you are REALLY hurting me, if the fucking swearing and telling you to FUCK OFF werent a clue." (scuse my language)

At this point another air hostess came and took the offender away from me, which was a good thing cos I was just about ready to break her nose. When I landed I was bruised all the way up and down my upper thigh for a week- the woman had been lifting the rest up and slamming it down again repeatedly to try and make it go down.

DONT FLY RYANAIR!!!


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl

lozonloz said:


> First-BA. First flight with them was to Bangkok and Premium Economy was at a discount for only £200 extra, so I went Premium. First issue- the arm rests DO NOT move. Automatically this causes a problem for me but the arm rests are also solid all the way down, no gaps underneath. I could just slide myself into the seat and once I had I found that they were actually more comfortable as it meant there wasnt anything actually digging into me, which was nice. Just got the seatbelt on without an extender (I usually can, I hate asking for them and just undo the seatbelt at the first opportunity). It was a fairly empty flight so there was no-one next to me, which was nice as I got to use the table next to me for my food tray. With BA, even WITH the extra leg room you get in Premium Economy, I cant get the tray in front of me down- it just isnt going to happen. The staff in-flight were lovely, helpful and friendly, the entertainment was top notch, and as I left from the new Terminal 5 at Heathrow check in was the most hassle-free it has ever been for me. I had a really enjoyable and easy flight, but a larger lady might have real problems with the seat width as the arm rests dont go up, and with trays on a full flight.
> 
> Later, I flew Economy with BA. Huge problems first off- I got an aisle seat because it means I can get up and walk round the plane whenever I want without disturbing other flyers. The aisle seat armrest doesnt go up- its bolted down, and I was unfortunate enough that I was in a crowded plane and the seat next to me was occupied by someone who wouldnt put their armrest up. Come the end of the flight I had massive bruises on both hips. The tray also wouldnt come down so I refused both meals and didnt eat for the entire flight. It was bearable, but only just. I have to say, though, that the entertainment was still good and the airline staff were, as always, wonderful.
> 
> Overall, I'd say that if you fly BA and you're larger than me, you should try and get 2 seats and make sure that the arm rests go up, and then you will have a wonderful flight as the staff are all lovely. On my economy flight the air hostess was kind enough to see my situation and scour the plane for an empty seat so she could sit me next to it without me prompting her, and then came back to apologise to me that she couldnt make me more comfortable, and to ask me if there was anything else she could do, and then plied me with free drinks! Getting mildly tipsy helped me bear the 12 hours of torture so much better.



I've flown BA from SFO to LHR three times in Premium Economy. The first time I flew, I was about 440lbs. The arms weren't very comfortable, but the staff there were very kind and discreet and let me sit in their jump seats when a seatbelt warning wasn't on. The second and third times I was around 300lbs. Premium was wonderful since I really truly experienced the entire ride in that cabin. I learned from the first trip though, grab the first row in Premium Economy on either window. There is lots of leg room because they have the shelf that folds down for a infant cot. I just used the shelf as my "tray table" instead of pulling the tray table out of the armrest. 

My DH and I are planning another trip to Blighty over Christmas. This time, we'll be getting 3 cattle class seats. Three cattle class is $1100 cheaper than two Premium Economy. Poor DH, he was really hoping to experience Premium Economy (I flew on my own each time to visit him when he was my fiance). I think we're going to try Virgin this time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sorry for the thread necro, but wanted to put this information here in case anyone needed it in the future, as I couldn't find it when I needed it today.

To book a second seat for a passenger of size online with Delta, use "EXST" as the first name and then your real last name.

For American Airlines, the first names should be "XTRASEAT" and your real last name.

When it comes time to enter the passengers' date of birth, for both companies use the date of birth for the passenger of size.

If you want to save a little money on American when you're buying an extra seat - go to their website to make your reservations. When you get to the screen past where you enter full names for your passengers for the additional TSA information, there will be two buttons at the bottom - "Purchase" and "Hold." Select "Hold." You'll get a Record Locator number. Then call their reservations line. Give them your Record Locator number and let them know two of the seats are for the same person. There's some surcharge that's waived in that instance. - I think he said it was a PFC charge? Something like that. Have them waive it, and put that on record for you. Then go to your e-mail - there will be an e-mail from them about your reservation being on hold. Click the link to access your reservation. It should then let you know your fares have changed - if they did it right - and it should be lower.  You can then go ahead and purchase your tickets. Jumping through all these hoops avoids the $20 per ticket charge for booking over the phone.


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the info, BBMe. 
Just out of curiousity...the extra seats aren't refundable on any of the airlines you mention, correct?

I don't understand why you need to add the extra codes for those airlines, unlike Southwest which grants refunds for the extra ticket when you do the XS in the name. I've flown Delta buying the extra ticket and just used my regular name, and no code and there wasn't an issue.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Cat said:


> Thanks for the info, BBMe.
> Just out of curiousity...the extra seats aren't refundable on any of the airlines you mention, correct?
> 
> I don't understand why you need to add the extra codes for those airlines, unlike Southwest which grants refunds for the extra ticket when you do the XS in the name. I've flown Delta buying the extra ticket and just used my regular name, and no code and there wasn't an issue.



I'ver had issues when I was booking two seats on Jetblue and American in the past. The computer wouldn't allow it. I changed the name on the second seat ever so slightly and had ID problems at the counter when I arrived. Then I put the same name and labeled one seat as being for a child by the same name, that had issues too. I feel like this new 'XLE' or whatever codes you can use to book two seats for the same person is a nice acknowledgement of passengers like me which for me comes as a relief. I've never flown without there being some kind of mini drama surrounding my two-seat seating arrangement when I arrived at the airport.


----------



## Cat

That makes sense, Lilly. I've haven't flown American or Jetblue so haven't encountered that booking issue.

In person, I've never had trouble 'cept for once when I was boarding and I gave the boarding agent both tickets and she looked around for another person, and I had to point out the size of my ass.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Its for manifest purposes. The pilot has to know the number of souls on board (or asses in seats, even if someone's ass takes up two seats) in case of emergency. The code lets the computer distinguish someone's second seat, and doesn't count it as a second person. 




Cat said:


> Thanks for the info, BBMe.
> Just out of curiousity...the extra seats aren't refundable on any of the airlines you mention, correct?
> 
> I don't understand why you need to add the extra codes for those airlines, unlike Southwest which grants refunds for the extra ticket when you do the XS in the name. I've flown Delta buying the extra ticket and just used my regular name, and no code and there wasn't an issue.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LillyBBBW said:


> I'ver had issues when I was booking two seats on Jetblue and American in the past. The computer wouldn't allow it. I changed the name on the second seat ever so slightly and had ID problems at the counter when I arrived. Then I put the same name and labeled one seat as being for a child by the same name, that had issues too. I feel like this new 'XLE' or whatever codes you can use to book two seats for the same person is a nice acknowledgement of passengers like me which for me comes as a relief. I've never flown without there being some kind of mini drama surrounding my two-seat seating arrangement when I arrived at the airport.



Yeah, depending on the airline, when you don't book using whatever they usually use to ticket an extra seat, they have to change it at the counter when you arrive. Sometimes they have to issue you an entirely new ticket which complicates things and makes you more likely to be selected for extra screening. I like to avoid drama, so being able to book it properly myself to start with is how I like to do it.

It stinks that every airline has their own individual way of doing this. Most of them tell you you have to call to book tickets like this, and then they do the special naming themselves. BUT if you book a ticket over the phone, not all of them waive the phone booking fee. Hell if I'm going to pay $20 extra just to buy my ticket when they're the ones making me call in. So I call and ask how to avoid paying that, and they tell me how to do it for their airline.

I wish I could fly an airline that refunds one-way tickets, but unfortunately that didn't work with this trip. Airtran doesn't fly where I need, Southwest doesn't fly out of my airport, and JetBlue doesn't fly to where I'm going, either. Bah.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, depending on the airline, when you don't book using whatever they usually use to ticket an extra seat, they have to change it at the counter when you arrive. Sometimes they have to issue you an entirely new ticket which complicates things and makes you more likely to be selected for extra screening. I like to avoid drama, so being able to book it properly myself to start with is how I like to do it.
> 
> It stinks that every airline has their own individual way of doing this. Most of them tell you you have to call to book tickets like this, and then they do the special naming themselves. BUT if you book a ticket over the phone, not all of them waive the phone booking fee. Hell if I'm going to pay $20 extra just to buy my ticket when they're the ones making me call in. So I call and ask how to avoid paying that, and they tell me how to do it for their airline.
> 
> I wish I could fly an airline that refunds one-way tickets, but unfortunately that didn't work with this trip. Airtran doesn't fly where I need, Southwest doesn't fly out of my airport, and JetBlue doesn't fly to where I'm going, either. Bah.



Thanks for the information! It's very helpful to me. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MasterShake

Hola!

Sorry for the slight necro'ing, and more apologies if this has already been asked. I didn't catch anything browsing through this thread.

I'm thinking about taking a trip to Germany late spring or early summer to visit a friend of mine who's studying abroad this year. But first I'm trying to figure out how much the flight might cost, and I was wondering what to expect from the typical airlines.

I've never flown international, so I'm assuming the two-seat purchase is going to be mandatory. At 6'5", 350lbs, I'm worried about legroom as much as hiproom, but I'd also like to find the most economic option too.

Beyond seating and airline options, is there anything else to worry about regarding international flights? I'm fine with pretty much any meal, and as long as I can use my iPhone/iPod I'm not too worried about in-flight entertainment. I guess I'm just wondering if they use completely different planes from domestic flights and, if so, what I should know.

BTW, I live in Kansas City, so presumably I'm looking at airlines serving KC/Chicago/Minneapolis/etc.

Thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

My experience with international flights is that the planes are bigger (in some cases MUCH bigger) AND have handicapped-accessible bathrooms - I think international flights are actually LESS stressful than domestic ones! The one issue I had - though there were two seats, the arm rest didn't go all the way back, so it was firmly wedged in my spine the whole trip. NOT comfortable. That probably varies by airline and type of plane, though. So you might want to call and ask about that.


----------



## butch

When I was bigger, I flew to France and only had one seat because I couldn't afford two, and I had no problems. On the red-eye out, I had the whole middle row to myself (4 seats), and on the flight back, the flight was full, but I was in the window seat, and was able to scrunch up against the side of the plane and wasn't too uncomfortable. My quirk is, I always fly in the last row, and perhaps that is why, at least on the initial flight, I had so much room to myself.

If I were your height and weight, I'd feel really confident about only needing one seat, although I imagine with your height, you'll be uncomfortable due to leg room regardless.

As far as cost, I have no idea, but it ain't cheap. The food was nice on my flight, and the in-flight entertainment was wonderful (I flew Air France).

Check out seat guru and kayak to find out about seat sizes, and comparison costs, of the international airlines you're considering.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

MS - I flew to Germany this past summer to meet my in-laws for the first time. We took United to Munich and Lufthansa on the return. I don't know about other airlines, but the difference between Lufthansa and United were night and day. Fly Lufthansa if at all possible! We were offered free alcohol and other beverages (and the divine warm, moist towel) multiple times on our Lufthansa flight while United was a nightmare all around, beginning with armrests that didn't go all the way up to having to hound customer service for a promised refund 3 months later. Even the entertainment system was miles better on Lufthansa.

I'm not sure that a second seat will be mandatory for you. I purchased two seats for myself to be safe, but in conversation with an agent at the Lufthansa gate, I gathered that had I not purchased a second seat, they would have moved me to a seat with an empty next to it for free. Since the armrests on our United flight didn't fully go up, my extra seat was worthless there and a cause of a huge embarrassing scene with the customer service manager.

I agree to check specific plane and seat info on seatguru.com, also check their forums for more details. Bulkhead seats typically have more legroom, but the entertainment system is housed in the armrests, so they do not go up as they often do in regular seats.

I was just looking at flights the other day because we're hoping to return again this year. Fares dropped from $1130 for travel 8/27/11 to 9/10/11 to $785 (taxes inc.) for one week later!

I'm a little all over the place tonight, but if you have any questions or anything I might be able to help with, please feel free to ask them here or PM me.

Also, where in Germany are you headed? It is an absolutely amazing place. I was limited in my ability to get around there due to a bad back, so I mostly saw the area around my in-law's home in Freilassing which includes Salzburg, Austria and only a bit of Munich on a day trip. Next time I hope to really get out and explore.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My experience with international flights is that the planes are bigger (in some cases MUCH bigger) AND have handicapped-accessible bathrooms - I think international flights are actually LESS stressful than domestic ones! The one issue I had - though there were two seats, the arm rest didn't go all the way back, so it was firmly wedged in my spine the whole trip. NOT comfortable. That probably varies by airline and type of plane, though. So you might want to call and ask about that.



That armrest in the back thing was my exact problem on United. Sadly, even those you talk to ahead of time don't know the _exact_ details of each plane. I confirmed twice over the phone that the armrests go up as I purchased my seats and even called again a couple months later to triple-check. As it turned out on the specific plane I was on (Boeing 777-200 WW 1) the armrests went up, but not ALL THE WAY. ugh... I Googled when I got home and found a mention on the seatguru.com forum that would have clued me in about the specifics on that plane.


----------



## LovelyLiz

ThatFatGirl said:


> Fly Lufthansa if at all possible!



I second this.


----------



## MasterShake

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm not sure that a second seat will be mandatory for you. I purchased two seats for myself to be safe, but in conversation with an agent at the Lufthansa gate, I gathered that had I not purchased a second seat, they would have moved me to a seat with an empty next to it for free. Since the armrests on our United flight didn't fully go up, my extra seat was worthless there and a cause of a huge embarrassing scene with the customer service manager.



Just to clarify - do you mean not needing a 2nd seat just for the international part, or for both the "domestic" flight and the international one? That was something I hadn't thought about - needing or not needing two seats flying from KC to Chicago, but not Chicago to Germany, fex.




> Also, where in Germany are you headed? It is an absolutely amazing place. I was limited in my ability to get around there due to a bad back, so I mostly saw the area around my in-law's home in Freilassing which includes Salzburg, Austria and only a bit of Munich on a day trip. Next time I hope to really get out and explore.



My friend's at the University of Regensburg, which is roughly an hour / hour and half north of Munich it appears.

Thanks to everyone for the info and tips. Hadn't heard of seatguru before!


----------



## fat hiker

I second the recommendation of Lufthansa - though Air Canada, British Airways, KLM and Air France are also good. You're probably going to need a connecting domestic flight to get to one of their gateways though, except for Air Canada, who does fly Kansas to Toronto, connecting there to Frankfurt and Munich - and, as they are a partner with Lufthansa, are just as likely to put you on Lufthansa for the flight over the Atlantic as to carry you themselves.

Check seat guru and the airlines' websites for info on the leg room on the various planes and carriers - while the seats may not be much wider, legroom is generally better on the overseas/long haul flights.


----------



## agouderia

MasterShake said:


> My friend's at the University of Regensburg, which is roughly an hour / hour and half north of Munich it appears.



For flying into Frankfurt or Munich, Lufthansa is indeed the best option.
If you need additional leg room, ask them for a seat at an emergency exit, they offer much more space.

Also - should you fly into Frankfurt, don't let anybody talk you into a connecting flight to Munich. You can take a direct train from Frankfurt/Airport train station to Regensburg (around 3 hours - as opposed to lay-over, 45 minutes flight, hassle at another airport and then 1:40 by train).
Details on www.bahn.de - the by US standards okay German rail.

Glad to help in case more travel info in the region is needed.


----------



## fat hiker

agouderia said:


> Also - should you fly into Frankfurt, don't let anybody talk you into a connecting flight to Munich. You can take a direct train from Frankfurt/Airport train station to Regensburg (around 3 hours - as opposed to lay-over, 45 minutes flight, hassle at another airport and then 1:40 by train).
> Details on www.bahn.de - the by US standards okay German rail.
> 
> Glad to help in case more travel info in the region is needed.



German Rail is OK by US standards? - try "absolutely bloody fabulous" by US standards! 

Deutsche Bahn - German Rail - is terrific! Frankly, there's hardly any reason to take an internal flight inside Germany, as the train is more frequent, and "city to city" just as fast because there are NO security or other airport hassles - if you have a ticket already (and you can order them on the web and print them off at home) you can arrive at the station a mere five minutes before the train and still be on time! (10 minutes if it's Berlin or Frankfurt's main station and you aren't familiar with the layout - Berlin station is so big, there are three different levels of trains!)

Oh, and the train is much better for the environment too - a subfunction on the Deutsche Bahn website lets you calculate how much CO2 your trip would release into the atmosphere if you went by plane, by train, or by 'average German car' (a diesel Jetta). It even adjusts for which route you are taking, and whether your train is on one of the electified lines or is diesel hauled.

And the scenery out the train window is so much nicer than from a plane....


----------



## bigbuttfan

Just a little input from a FA's perspective.I am a slim/average man that is not big but would love to have a Big Girl sit next to me if I had an extra seat.Because I am smaller than average and the girl is bigger than average we would work out sitting together.I don't know policy but if they were to ask me I would say yes I would be happy to have a big girl sit next to me,and would rather enjoy the company.This could possibly help many women who are scared to fly because of the problems.I used to fly with my GF who was like size 22 and we always had enough room with the armrest up and I remember She was shy about flying and would never try to ride an amusement park ride in fear of being told She was too big and then have to walk away in front of everyone that knew She was too big.
I appreciate this thread as it has enlightened me as to the problems of flying and the help for future flying experiences


----------



## bigmac

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My experience with international flights is that the planes are bigger (in some cases MUCH bigger) AND have handicapped-accessible bathrooms ...



The planes may be bigger (so the restrooms are nicer) but at least some airlines really pack people in on international flights [i.e. (narrow seats = more seats + rows close together = more seats) = more profit].

The worst fight of my life was on the largest airplane (a 747). There was next to no legroom (I'm 6'4"). After I arrived at Heathrow it took about 20 minutes for me to regain feeling in my knees.

The return flight on a 767 was much more comfortable.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

bigmac said:


> The planes may be bigger (so the restrooms are nicer) but at least some airlines really pack people in on international flights [i.e. (narrow seats = more seats + rows close together = more seats) = more profit].
> 
> The worst fight of my life was on the largest airplane (a 747). There was next to no legroom (I'm 6'4"). After I arrived at Heathrow it took about 20 minutes for me to regain feeling in my knees.
> 
> The return flight on a 767 was much more comfortable.


I wasn't implying there was more seating space - there's not. I meant the planes, literally, can be bigger - I was on a double-decker plane on an international flight.


----------



## Sydney Vicious

mk, so, I tried to read through all of the posts, but I might have missed this if it's been addressed. How is flying in Alaskan?? I'm booked in to fly from Seatac to Lihue nonstop, so thankfully I won't be running around an airport between flights, but I'm worried about the seat! I'm about 340, and 5foot9, a size 26/28 on bottom. I've got a boy D) riding next to me who won't mind if I spill over a little, do you guys think it'll be cozy or am I just waiting for bruises?


----------



## indy500tchr

Sydney Vicious said:


> mk, so, I tried to read through all of the posts, but I might have missed this if it's been addressed. How is flying in Alaskan?? I'm booked in to fly from Seatac to Lihue nonstop, so thankfully I won't be running around an airport between flights, but I'm worried about the seat! I'm about 340, and 5foot9, a size 26/28 on bottom. I've got a boy D) riding next to me who won't mind if I spill over a little, do you guys think it'll be cozy or am I just waiting for bruises?



If he lets you put the armrest up you won't bruise. It will be cozy alright. I hope he is ok with that.


----------



## Sydney Vicious

indy500tchr said:


> If he lets you put the armrest up you won't bruise. It will be cozy alright. I hope he is ok with that.



if anything he'll be giddy . Also, any guesses as to whether or not I should get an extender?


----------



## VickiNicole

I usually ask the flight attendant for an extender as soon as I walk on the plane.




Sydney Vicious said:


> if anything he'll be giddy . Also, any guesses as to whether or not I should get an extender?


----------



## Sydney Vicious

Thanks! I'll be doin that  can't wait to be on a sunny warm beach!!


----------



## indy500tchr

Sydney Vicious said:


> if anything he'll be giddy . Also, any guesses as to whether or not I should get an extender?



get one and then just take it with you. i did on a flight about 15 years ago and haven't had to ask for one ever since.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

indy500tchr said:


> get one and then just take it with you. i did on a flight about 15 years ago and haven't had to ask for one ever since.



Have you found they're universal then? I would've loved to have had my own last summer. They gave me a bright orange extender on one of my United flights. I made a point of saying "So much for discretion." to the attendant. United pissed me off so much that trip that the extender was ultimately the least of my concerns.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

... I read the topic and the first thing that popped into my head was a frisbee made of pure lard...

I've had too much caffeine today.


----------



## butch

I thought Amplestuff sold seat belt extenders?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

ThatFatGirl said:


> Have you found they're universal then? I would've loved to have had my own last summer. They gave me a bright orange extender on one of my United flights. I made a point of saying "So much for discretion." to the attendant. United pissed me off so much that trip that the extender was ultimately the least of my concerns.




They aren't universal, different plane models use different style of belt. You could be proactive and find out what type of plane you're gonna be flying on and get an extender for that type of plane, though that would only work if the airline only had one aircraft type in their fleet. I think its best to just ask for an extender when you're boarding the plane this way you know you've got an extender that will keep you safe in an accident.


----------



## EvilPrincess

indy500tchr said:


> get one and then just take it with you. i did on a flight about 15 years ago and haven't had to ask for one ever since.


 

Please don't do that if at all possible. I once delayed a plane because they could not find one. They had to get one from another plane at a different gate. No seat belt extender, no fly.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

EvilPrincess said:


> Please don't do that if at all possible. I once delayed a plane because they could not find one. They had to get one from another plane at a different gate. No seat belt extender, no fly.



Just offering a different perspective... I've been on lots and lots of flights, and never once have they not had multiple extenders available. J, was that a while ago? That seems really strange to me. Like fgf said - different airlines have different models of plane, and a "universal" extender won't work for all of them, in my experience.


----------



## indy500tchr

EvilPrincess said:


> Please don't do that if at all possible. I once delayed a plane because they could not find one. They had to get one from another plane at a different gate. No seat belt extender, no fly.



That is so odd since they use them in the safety demonstration. They should have had at least one.


I've flown United, American Airlines, USAirways, Continental, Delta and Northwest using this extender. I know that it won't work if I fly AirTran or Southwest since they use different belts.


----------



## mszwebs

indy500tchr said:


> That is so odd since they use them in the safety demonstration. They should have had at least one.
> 
> 
> I've flown United, American Airlines, USAirways, Continental, Delta and Northwest using this extender. I know that it won't work if I fly AirTran or Southwest since they use different belts.



I was just going to say that. lol


----------



## EvilPrincess

There wasn't one because it was one of those flights with the video....


----------



## LovelyLiz

EvilPrincess said:


> There wasn't one because it was one of those flights with the video....



Yeah, I haven't been on a flight with an actual demonstration done by the flight attendants in a loooooooooong time. Always the videos.


----------



## Deacone

I'm possibly travelling with my family to Florida (from the UK) in the summer, I'm a 48-50" in men's trousers, so I'm not entirely sure what that means in hips size, but i'm kinda scared!

This is the first time i've travelled on a plane since 2004, and I've grown a considerable amount since then!

Thankfully, I'm a window seat lover, but i'm just worried i wont fit in the seat or I wont be able to lift up the arms. I'm already having that problem in cinemas (so much so I've resorted to going to the only cinema i know in my area that has liftable arms, so thank god it's a really nice cinema!).

Does anyone have experience with certain airlines that have such luxiaries for bigger people?

Oh, and I'm 5'5'' and 374 lbs  Most of my size is in my tummy though.


----------



## mszwebs

mcbeth said:


> Yeah, I haven't been on a flight with an actual demonstration done by the flight attendants in a loooooooooong time. Always the videos.



Weird. All the flights I've had...and it's like 7 since September, on different airlines, have had the people.


----------



## Shan34

They sell extenders on Ebay as well. I bought one once. I have since lost it....but it worked perfectly!


----------



## toni

Can anyone give me recent reviews on fat flying with southwest?


----------



## ValentineBBW

toni said:


> Can anyone give me recent reviews on fat flying with southwest?



Toni,

Personally I try to fly SW if I can because they do offer the second seat refund if the flight is not 100% full (meaning all persons on the plane actually paid for their ticket). Since I do buy a second seat, because let's be honest, *I* do need it, I believe they don't give me any hassle. I have always been treated well on SW. Not only that but you also get 2 pieces of luggage checked free and I fly SW every year to Vegas.

Now, I do ask to preboard because I do have 2 seats and I do not want to be rushed and possibly fall as everyone pushes to be first on the plane. They never have a problem with my preboarding. I usually go up to the gate personnel and just say "I'd like to preboard please" and then I find a seat within their line of site and line of site of the door -- I basically make them know I am watching and ready to pounce when its time to board.

As for seats, well the seats are the same on most airplanes that are set up in a 2x3 configuration so that doesn't change much. I've only flown a 2x3 seating style on SW. 

Not sure what else you're looking for Toni so feel free to ask me anything, you know various ways of getting a hold of me.


----------



## Cat

Anyone who buys the two seats on SW gets to preboard. It makes it like flying first class. TONS of leg room in the first row *and* two seats. Heaven. Heaven, I tell you. 

I fly SW whenever I can. 

Oh, and my experience is that they're MORE than nice about people buying two seats. Easy refunds and the staff are always very friendly about it.

(I just saw Becky's 2x3 mention. All of the SW planes I've been on have been 3x3. Who knew they had other configurations?! The ample leg room on the first row has always been on the 3x3, just so ya know.

OH, second edit. The preboard thing -- they've always just given that to me when I check in at the desk. I've never asked. It's like "here's your first class ticket...make sure you beat the old people to the first row." Ok, maybe they didn't say that, but I always think it.)


----------



## VVET

I thought the arm rests didn't go up on the first row (bulkhead) seats?
Also we've always flown on a 3x3 seating throughout the aircraft (SW)
We fly out of Midway in Chicago.


----------



## toni

I paid extra for preboarding. It is a connecting flight. Do you think it will be good on both legs?


----------



## Cat

VVET said:


> I thought the arm rests didn't go up on the first row (bulkhead) seats?
> Also we've always flown on a 3x3 seating throughout the aircraft (SW)
> We fly out of Midway in Chicago.



On a lot of the planes in other fleets, that is true, but on every SW flight I've been on, the armrests all go up. Worth a try if you are pre boarding...the leg room really is fabulous.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Cat said:


> Anyone who buys the two seats on SW gets to preboard. It makes it like flying first class. TONS of leg room in the first row *and* two seats. Heaven. Heaven, I tell you.
> 
> I fly SW whenever I can.
> 
> Oh, and my experience is that they're MORE than nice about people buying two seats. Easy refunds and the staff are always very friendly about it.
> 
> (I just saw Becky's 2x3 mention. All of the SW planes I've been on have been 3x3. Who knew they had other configurations?! The ample leg room on the first row has always been on the 3x3, just so ya know.
> 
> OH, second edit. The preboard thing -- they've always just given that to me when I check in at the desk. I've never asked. It's like "here's your first class ticket...make sure you beat the old people to the first row." Ok, maybe they didn't say that, but I always think it.)



Oh I am stupid - it is 3x3 seating - my head was not screwed on tight enough yesterday apparently! LOL Always 3x3 seating on SW planes

And yes Vvet - because SW doesn't have a "first class" there are no bulkhead seats - THANK HEAVENS!!!

Toni, you are flying SW and they made you pay extra for pre-board?? How did you book your tickets? Or did you pay that extra $10 to get your tickets first so you can be in the first set up people to line up? If that is the case they screwed you I am afraid - unless they have suddenly changed things and that you now have to pay extra to pre-board. Hope not. Pre-board passengers always have been allowed to board before anyone else - I like Cat, make sure I am first in line so I can get that first row too. I am usually at the airport early enough that I get the closest seat to the pre-board area (in my local airport they take me thru a different door than the rest, dunno why they just do) Well not just me, all pre-boarders.
******************************
I just looked and I guessing what you paid was Early Bird Check in: EarlyBird Check-In is a low-cost option that gives you the benefit of having an automatically assigned boarding position, allowing you to board earlier than Customers using our traditional checkin procedures. As an EarlyBird Check-In Customer, you will have a better opportunity to select your preferred seat and have earlier access to overhead bin storage for your carryon luggage than our general boarding Customers. This affordable option automatically reserves for you the next best boarding position available, allowing you to board the plane after Business Select

I also looked under the Disability section and here is what is said about pre-boarding and yes I take advantage of this because like Cat said, if you can score those first seats it is very nice!

Assistance in the Airport and with Boarding: Priority preboarding is available for those who have a specific seating need to accommodate their disability and/or need assistance in boarding the aircraft or stowing an assistive device. If a Customer has a disability and requires preboarding, the Customer should request a blue preboarding sleeve from our Customer Service Agent at the departure gate. The sleeve serves as notification to our Operations (Boarding) Agent that the Customer has a need to preboard. It's important to keep in mind that Customers who preboard may not occupy an exit seat. Customers with disabilities who have any other special needs related to boarding should speak with our Customer Service Agent at the departure gate.


----------



## VVET

Oh I forgot yo mention my wife has a scooter (with airline approved batteries), so we automatically get disability boarding. The scooter loading we have to play by ear, depending on how my wife is feeling. Usually we have IT taken before we board(loaded with the luggage), and have to wait at the gate until they bring it back up for her(when we arrive)


----------



## toni

ValentineBBW said:


> Oh I am stupid - it is 3x3 seating - my head was not screwed on tight enough yesterday apparently! LOL Always 3x3 seating on SW planes
> 
> And yes Vvet - because SW doesn't have a "first class" there are no bulkhead seats - THANK HEAVENS!!!
> 
> Toni, you are flying SW and they made you pay extra for pre-board?? How did you book your tickets? Or did you pay that extra $10 to get your tickets first so you can be in the first set up people to line up? If that is the case they screwed you I am afraid - unless they have suddenly changed things and that you now have to pay extra to pre-board. Hope not. Pre-board passengers always have been allowed to board before anyone else - I like Cat, make sure I am first in line so I can get that first row too. I am usually at the airport early enough that I get the closest seat to the pre-board area (in my local airport they take me thru a different door than the rest, dunno why they just do) Well not just me, all pre-boarders.
> ******************************
> I just looked and I guessing what you paid was Early Bird Check in: EarlyBird Check-In is a low-cost option that gives you the benefit of having an automatically assigned boarding position, allowing you to board earlier than Customers using our traditional checkin procedures. As an EarlyBird Check-In Customer, you will have a better opportunity to select your preferred seat and have earlier access to overhead bin storage for your carryon luggage than our general boarding Customers. This affordable option automatically reserves for you the next best boarding position available, allowing you to board the plane after Business Select
> 
> I also looked under the Disability section and here is what is said about pre-boarding and yes I take advantage of this because like Cat said, if you can score those first seats it is very nice!
> 
> Assistance in the Airport and with Boarding: Priority preboarding is available for those who have a specific seating need to accommodate their disability and/or need assistance in boarding the aircraft or stowing an assistive device. If a Customer has a disability and requires preboarding, the Customer should request a blue preboarding sleeve from our Customer Service Agent at the departure gate. The sleeve serves as notification to our Operations (Boarding) Agent that the Customer has a need to preboard. It's important to keep in mind that Customers who preboard may not occupy an exit seat. Customers with disabilities who have any other special needs related to boarding should speak with our Customer Service Agent at the departure gate.



Thanks for researching, Becky. Does that mean I get to pick my seat before boarding? I didn't get 2 seats and I am a bit nervous. I always fly with jetblue and never had an issue. However, SW just started service from Newark to Vegas and it is only 114 each way. I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## ValentineBBW

toni said:


> Thanks for researching, Becky. Does that mean I get to pick my seat before boarding? I didn't get 2 seats and I am a bit nervous. I always fly with jetblue and never had an issue. However, SW just started service from Newark to Vegas and it is only 114 each way. I couldn't pass that up.



My understanding of that "special" is that you only get a better spot in line when they call rows - you know with SW there is no assigned seating, right? So when you check in they'll give you an A boarding number as if memory serves A group is first to board after us preboarders. 

As for two seats, I have never flown JetBlue so I don't know what their seats are like but if you've flown the 3x3 configuration I have to assume all of the seats are very, very similiar across the board on airlines. Honestly I don't think you will have any problem or hassle about two seats, you'll fit into 1 seat with no problem.


----------



## MaryClaire

I flew SW for the first time last year. (Midway/Chicago to Ft Lauderdale) I have a couple of friends that work for them and one (a gate agent)told me I should be prepared to buy 2 seats. They have to charge a person that will not fit in the seat with both armrests down for a second seat. 
When talking to the other (a skycap), he said I should have my friends that I'm flying with check in my luggage. This would be the best way to avoid be forced to buy a second seat. It worked when we left Midway, no problems at all.
When we got to the airport in Ft Lauderdale to come home we did the same thing. It probably would have worked but the flight was delayed. There was a bad storm so we were stuck for awhile. One of the people from the gate came up to me and asked my name, I replied Mary. No last name or anything. She asked if I was on the flight to Chicago and I said yes. She left and didn't return so I thought everything was cool. When the storm stopped and we were about to start boarding another gate person came to me and asked me to come with her. She asked one of my friends to come with too. She took our tickets and took me on the jetway and had "the talk" with me. Now normally I would try to joke around and ask her what she was talking about but I actually felt bad for her. I could tell she was very uncomfortable and she was very kind. She told me that since Chicago didn't make me buy a second seat, and there was an extra seat on this flight they would just let me have it. She also said that I should make sure to always buy 2 seats going forward. We were also allowed to board before everyone else.


----------



## Weirdo890

I haven't had any trouble flying so far. I can still put on my seat belt (although I have to stretch the belt all the way to the end to buckle, but I can pull the strap back.) I just don't like flying much. I hate being in a cramped space surrounded by people. I like leg room and breathing room.


----------



## louisaml

I haven't flown since 2007 and I was 200 then. I refuse to fly after the way they treated my dad. He had a hip replacement in Dec 07. Last time he flew, he went through the body scan and they saw the hip replacement. They patted him down, and strip searched him. I'm sorry but no one has the right to strip search a 77 year old man, its just sick. They also gave him a hard time with bringing all his medication on board. He has Diabetes 2, High Blood Pressure, and is on stroke meds. I seriously doubt someone his age visibly looks like a drug dealer or a terrorist. He made light of it though and kept flirting with the female workers and asked them if they liked what they saw.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Cat said:


> Thanks for the info, BBMe.
> Just out of curiousity...the extra seats aren't refundable on any of the airlines you mention, correct?
> 
> I don't understand why you need to add the extra codes for those airlines, unlike Southwest which grants refunds for the extra ticket when you do the XS in the name. I've flown Delta buying the extra ticket and just used my regular name, and no code and there wasn't an issue.





LillyBBBW said:


> I'ver had issues when I was booking two seats on Jetblue and American in the past. The computer wouldn't allow it. I changed the name on the second seat ever so slightly and had ID problems at the counter when I arrived. Then I put the same name and labeled one seat as being for a child by the same name, that had issues too. I feel like this new 'XLE' or whatever codes you can use to book two seats for the same person is a nice acknowledgement of passengers like me which for me comes as a relief. I've never flown without there being some kind of mini drama surrounding my two-seat seating arrangement when I arrived at the airport.



*bump*

I just booked a roundtrip flight via Jet Blue yesterday. I wanted an extra seat only on one leg of the flight so I made a round trip reservation online, then made a one way flight reservation claiming the seat adjacent to the one oredered in the round trip order. I put the same names for each reserved seat without any problems at all. I was feeling pretty pleased with myself till I got a call from someone at Jet Blue today. They saw the duplicate reservation and wondered if there was maybe a mistake. First of all, I thought that was awful nice of them to do so I just wanted you all to know about that.

The reason I'm resurrecting these posts is because the representative on the phone gave me a little tidbit of information on how to order the extra seat online in the future. She said that for the second seat, in the first section where you type your first name, instead put 'Extraseat.' Put your last name and all other pertinent information in the places provided as you would ordinarily. The people who process the information will see that the DOB and SS number and all the other stuff you put in are the same as the first seat and process the order accordingly. Thought I'd pass that along.

ETA: Also I asked about the practice of bumping the extra seat for a refund if you arrive at the airport and discover that the plane is not full. She said that this is up to the discretion of the airport you go to. Within an hour before and an hour after the flight airlines don't have much control over what is done with the ticket, it is completely under the control of the airport including waiving the fee.


----------



## zeta

Hi all,

This is my first post ever to Dimensions although I've been lurking around for a year or so.

Very recently my employer offered me a new exciting position and I am being very hesitant on accepting it because the new position would require travelling to more distant offices by plane.... I have been avoiding air travel for a couple of years since I know from experience that I will need seatbelt extenders in any plane and I am currently most likely too large to fit into one seat altogether. I am around 300lbs at 5'5 frame and bottom heavy, I do not know the exact numbers since I don't have a scale.

Now, I would really, really like to accept the job opportunity, but I am completely clueless on how to handle the travel arrangements, which are almost certain to come. There are no other larger people in my company and I feel very awkward on taking up this topic with my managers when discussing the new position. In fact, it seems almost impossible. They probably do not even realize that this could be an issue and I am otherwise the first choice for the position and the management is trying to persuade me taking it. Currently I am just looking for all kinds of excuses why I could decline. 

Has anybody else here been in similar situation? I've been playing around with many alternative approaches, including an option I would just always pay the extra seat myself to the one coming out clear to my managers and saying "ok yes, but by the way you need always pay double for me when travelling", but I am still blocked... 

Any help or advice much appreciated!!!  

(and finally, not a native English speaker so please excuse any weird spelling/grammar...)


----------



## starr416

The only problem I ever have is when I fly on an asian airline, like Asiana or Singapore Airlines, they are like children's seats!! And buying an extra seat isn't really an option since 1. the flight is already hella expensive and 2. the seat divider can't be moved anyway


----------



## Jes

Hi Zeta and welcome

I would really, really encourage you to be positive and say yes to this job! You can then address the seat issue if you want, or not. Up to you, and you might consider taking a flight first (for work) to even see if it's an issue you need to bring up.

I realize this is scary for you, or you wouldn't have posted, but you clearly want, and are deserving of, this promotion, b/c you wrote you really want to accept it.

Then you said you're not sure how to work around your size and the issues it may cause. 

It's important to keep those things in mind, and in order. A. I want this job! B. How do I handle obstacles?

Those things are true for most of us. I got offered a job 800 miles from where I lived. I knew I wanted it, so I said yes, and then I figured where I'd live and how I'd move. My story is a bit extreme, but most people who are given a wonderful opportunity have to shift other things around to make it work out. That's normal and that's OK!

You seem worried about things that you can actually 'fix,' so try to ignore them when deciding to say Yes or No. Worry about them later. 

If you have someone who handles travel arrangements, let that person know what you'll be needing (and you might need to give advice that you can get from posts here, explaining how you need to book another seat so the 2 end up together, etc.). If you'll be making your reservations yourself, then just go ahead and do it! If your boss questions charges, explain the situation (if you haven't already) at that time. Perhaps they won't like it, but perhaps they've already considered it. Most professional jobs will offer you reasonable accomodation if you try to work along with them as well (and I'm not suggesting you pay a single dime for this). If they don't like it, they may demote you based on money alone, which would be a shame for everyone involved, but would not destroy you by any means. 

You earned this opportunity, you want this opportunity, don't let details get in the way of that. They aren't the same thing, details and desires and one shouldn't be contingent upon the other. If they were, no one would ever do anything at all! True story.


----------



## lypeaches

Hi Zeta,

I just wanted to second all that Jes wrote. She is 100% right.

Review: I recently flew Air Trans. Currently my hips largest part) measure about 57/58". I could fit in a coach/window seat comfortably, but not really into a middle seat (I find window seats give you a bit of extra room to lean into the walls of the plane). However, and this is the important part...24 hours before your flight, you have the option of buying your seating assignment, and at that time, if you need to, you can upgrade to the "business class" seats generally for around $100 more. Those seats are much roomier. They're not first class in the sense that they still don't serve any food, but at least you get more seat / leg room and free drinks (and assorted packaged snacks). You can also book those seats from the get go if you need to, they're much less expensive than "first class" on other airlines. 

Oh...no TV / movies, but they do have free Wifi. So bring your book and/or Ipad.


----------



## Kaiserin

Hi guys, sorry in advance for the slight thread necro, but I'm a pretty hefty girl and have some big questions (pun intended? ) This is actually my first post here as well, so I'll give a little background.

I'm hovering at around 390lbs.~ roughly at the moment, 58" waist and 70" hips. This July, I'm flying out to Finland to see my fiance, and this will be my first time ever on a plane. I did some research and found that people had the best experiences with AmericanAirlines when it comes to bigger folks, and I couldn't get an actual flight with Finnair itself (which I heard was a wonderful airline) so I have to use its codeshared partners (which is AA.) I am so nervous and scared not only of silly plane-related stuff, but also that I'll be forced to purchase a 2nd ticket (something neither of us can afford as our single ticket is almost $1500 alone.) I tried to look on seatguru.com going by the type of planes, and I can't seem to tell if the armrests will raise or not, nor can I find info otherwise. I do at least know the seats are 17.3inches, which is going to be terrible, but..I must endure! 

I suppose my biggest question is..how is AA these days? I know some of these posts are older, and wondered if any SSBBW/BHMs had possibly taken flights recently.. And if so, what were your experiences? I'm just so terrified of being humiliated or forced to try and pay for another ticket.. Can't stop thinking about it.  Also, what about pre-boarding? Does anyone know the story on that for AA? I can't seem to find information on their website, but I heard somewhere that you could pay like $10 to do so.


----------



## VVET

My wife & is 5'1" & 350#, & we have had to get a 3rd seat a number of times on SW Airlines. You might check on getting a 1st class ticket for a number of possible reasons -slightly wider seats, more comfortable seats, preboarding.
(Check with the airline) Also you can purchase a seat extender at a number of places, however make sure it's for the airline you are flying - AA. My wife says you could check at a number of places to purchases them - Amplestuff, XL Living, and others. Good Luck


----------



## Kaiserin

Yeah, sadly, a first class ticket is also a no-go..It's double price of a regular, lol. (Would be well over $2500 going from the US to Finland.)

I am looking into getting the extender though, just so I don't have to go through the process of asking for one each time.


----------



## moore2me

Kaiserin said:


> Yeah, sadly, a first class ticket is also a no-go..It's double price of a regular, lol. (Would be well over $2500 going from the US to Finland.)
> 
> I am looking into getting the extender though, just so I don't have to go through the process of asking for one each time.



Dear Kaiserin, *There should be a way to find out if another large passenger has bought an empty seat next to them. Then the two of you could sit in a row of three seats and split the empty seat cost between you.* I would contact the airline first and see if this if do-able. If not there has got to be ways of doing this (Craigs list, free want ads in paper, DIMs forums, ads in the destination town, ads in the town the flight origniates in, etc.). It's worth a try.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Moore, that would be great, but airlines don't do this. Also, it wouldn't matter if you showed up with another fat person you met on Craigslist and said you had agreed to split the third seat - most of them have policies now saying ALL people of size have to buy two seats. No exceptions. It SUCKS, and policies/procedures need to be changed in my opinion, but right now if someone were to do this they'd likely be greatly disappointed when they got to the airport.


----------



## mszwebs

Hey, Gin... Just an FYI... Delta does NOT require passengers of size to purchase a second seat.

However, they may move you to accommodate you better, OR they might bump you to another flight that has more room.

This is from the Delta website:

_Customers Requiring Extra Seat Space
Delta does not require passengers who need a seatbelt extender or are unable to lower the armrest to purchase additional seats. However, for the safety and comfort of our other passengers, you may be asked to move to another location that provides additional space. In the event of a full flight you will be asked to take a later flight with available seating. To avoid this situation, we recommend that you purchase an additional seat. 

For assistance please call Delta Reservations at 1-800-221-1212 and they will be glad to assist._


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, it's most airlines, but not all, thankfully!


----------



## moore2me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Moore, that would be great, but airlines don't do this. Also, it wouldn't matter if you showed up with another fat person you met on Craigslist and said you had agreed to split the third seat - most of them have policies now saying ALL people of size have to buy two seats. No exceptions. It SUCKS, and policies/procedures need to be changed in my opinion, but right now if someone were to do this they'd likely be greatly disappointed when they got to the airport.



*Question #1* - Mr M2M and I both would fall in the category of needing extra room next to our airplane seat. We have not flown in years, but when we did, seating would work just fine with an empty seat between us - in a row of three seats. 

*So, if we had to fly and booked and paid for three seats, couldn't that be a reasonable solution*? (This would also let us sit together.)

*
Question #2* - If the airlines would not okay the configuration in Question #1, here's another twist. I have multiple sclerosis (MS) and often need hubby's assistance in ordinary tasks. Could I not have him seated next to me in a row of three (along with our paid for empty seat) so he can help me if I need assistance?


----------



## EMH1701

Some enterprising genius needs to invent an alternative to flying. And no, I don't mean driving, high speed trains, or ships. Those are only so useful. Video conferences work in the business world, but if you have to visit relatives on the other side of the country, they may not have the computer skills or equipment to do a video conference.


----------



## Kaiserin

I wasn't aware Delta upgraded their policy.. It used to be different than what it is now. I went with American Airlines because a) they fly to Finland and b) I had heard/read that even really big folks had great experiences with them. My seat is going to be a very pathetic 17.3 inches across, so I'm really nervous about squeezing into it. (My mother is disabled and has two different wheelchairs I've been trying to go by, one is 18" and the other 20".. I fit in the 20" perfectly, but the 18" I can't even squeeze into.) I know that most airlines have arm rests that go up, and I would expect these planes to be like that.. I hope. Seatguru isn't telling me much about the ones I will be getting on, at least on the arm rests.

Whatever pain comes from the seats I can tolerate, even 9 hours straight. We just cannot afford another ticket, I think.. First class or even business class is double or more, so that's also not going to work.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Couple of small travel tips from a veteran traveller:

1) Do your best to book an aisle seat (or I suppose a window if you are short). It gives you some room to "spill over", and you definitely do NOT want a middle seat (they are truly hell).

2) Try to find somewhere where the window seat is taken and the aisle seat is not, and do that as far back as possible (other than the very last row, as the seats there do not recline and can be at an uncomfortable angle). It is not unlikely that the middle seat will ultimately get booked, but this gives you a better chance of an empty seat beside you as a) seats tend to be booked by the airline from front to back (most people don't bother to pick their seats themselves), and b) if two seats are available next to yours, then two people travelling together are more likely to book them.

Good luck!

- Chris

PS - Seat arms will always go up (except the ones on the ends - i.e., aisle and against the fuselage). One thing to remember, though, is that if you are nervous about other people's reactions, there's a 50-50 chance your neighbor may not appreciate you lifting it up (and same chance that your neighbor won't care at all). I am not suggesting they are right and that you should not do it because of that, but just that you need to determine yourself how comfortable you feel personally asserting your right to do so if someone objects. - CL

PPS - Did you ever look at Finnair? I took them a long time ago and they were good. I found that their seats are 18" wide on the A330 - not great, but I suppose every fraction of an inch counts. - CL


----------



## Kaiserin

Never2fat4me said:


> Couple of small travel tips from a veteran traveller:
> 
> 1) Do your best to book an aisle seat (or I suppose a window if you are short). It gives you some room to "spill over", and you definitely do NOT want a middle seat (they are truly hell).
> 
> 2) Try to find somewhere where the window seat is taken and the aisle seat is not, and do that as far back as possible (other than the very last row, as the seats there do not recline and can be at an uncomfortable angle). It is not unlikely that the middle seat will ultimately get booked, but this gives you a better chance of an empty seat beside you as a) seats tend to be booked by the airline from front to back (most people don't bother to pick their seats themselves), and b) if two seats are available next to yours, then two people travelling together are more likely to book them.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> - Chris
> 
> PS - Seat arms will always go up (except the ones on the ends - i.e., aisle and against the fuselage). One thing to remember, though, is that if you are nervous about other people's reactions, there's a 50-50 chance your neighbor may not appreciate you lifting it up (and same chance that your neighbor won't care at all). I am not suggesting they are right and that you should not do it because of that, but just that you need to determine yourself how comfortable you feel personally asserting your right to do so if someone objects. - CL
> 
> PPS - Did you ever look at Finnair? I took them a long time ago and they were good. I found that their seats are 18" wide on the A330 - not great, but I suppose every fraction of an inch counts. - CL



Hi Chris! 

1. I'm not entirely sure which is best for me, was thinking window so I could squish against it? (I'm 5'5 I think or 5'6? Pretty short overall.) I have been looking for a way to select a seat, but so far I can't.. Maybe I have to do that as the flight comes closer? (Bout 1.5 months away at the moment.) We paid for the tickets via. Finnair's website, but the flights themselves will be operated by American Airlines. Unfortunately, we couldn't find any flights that were operated directly by Finnair because of where I live. 

2. I will do my best to find this setup, thanks for the tip. 

3. This part makes me nervous, about putting up the armrest. I have read so many nasty stories of people being angry with larger folks for doing that, it's unreal. I think mostly I just want to shrink away and be left alone for the flight if at all possible, still not sure I would even bother to put it up. I'm *really* hoping whoever sits near me won't be a jerkoff -whether the armrest goes up or not.

4. The planes I'll be on are the ERJ-140 (it's got the 1-2 seating I think) and a Boeing 767-300 for the transatlantic flight. Like I said, couldn't get actual Finnair flights because of my location in the US. Sucks. :/


----------



## Never2fat4me

Hi Kaiserin,

With respect to which airplane seats to choose, ERJ-140 has a configuration of one seat on one side and two seats on the other. Advantage of taking the single seat is there is nobody next to you; disadvantage is that there is no arm to lift up, so you gotta squeeze into that seat. (With some of the regional jets, you can get the arm to lift up if you find the right button underneath the armrest; that said, it is not guaranteed. But if you do get in that seat, feel underneath for a button that you can pull back a little to release the arm.) So it's basically risk management here: if you think the flight will be full (and most are close to being so nowadays), then you have to weigh being squeezed in vs. having someone else next to you. Personally, on those regional jets, I like the aisle because I can lean into it a bit. Not sure how you are built, but I have broad shoulders (ok, broad everything ), and that is what makes me feel cramped. If you are bottom-heavy, this probably would not be an issue for you, but someone closer to you in size can advise better. Regardless, single seat by the window is fine (from that perspective at least), as it is also an aisle seat (so not cramped). Another little thing while I think about it for window seats, if plan is to squish against it, bring a blanket (airlines seldom offer those or have limited supply, so best to rely on yourself) or jacket to put against the wall, as it can be cold, even in summer. On the Boeing 767-300, it is a 2-3-2 configuration. It is pretty unlikely (though not impossible) that you'll get a second seat empty in one of the two-seat areas; most likely would be for the middle seat of one of the center three seaters to be empty. But I have no idea how full the planes fly to Finland (long time since I went), so again, it is risk management about what you think you could get.

With respect to getting a seat booked, call AA (or if they cannot help you, call Finnair). Not sure why you weren't able to book originally, but they should be able to help. (If you booked via Finnair, it is a code-share and my suspicion would be that Finnair couldn't reserve the seats for you on their system.) If you want to see what seats are still available, go on the AA website and basically try to book the same flights. Each one will have a seat map, so you can see what is available on each flight. Figure out which ones you want, so that when you talk to AA, you can tell them your choices. I would not guarantee that AA will let you book the seats: most times airlines are helpful, but I normally book directly with the airline I am flying rather than via a partner airline as it is harder to make changes when you do, but that's water under the bridge at this point and you should at least try.

Feel free to PM me or write here again if you have any more questions.

- Chris


----------



## Never2fat4me

Oh - and with respect to pre-boarding, I wouldn't bother with the extra charges. Just sit near the podium and get up quick when your boarding area is called, and you'll be fine. It won't solve problems with the seating, and the aisles will be full of people anyways who are blocking the aisle because they are putting away luggage, so you don't have to worry about other passengers thinking you are blocking the aisle because of your size.

This reminds me of another tip: try to pack light (compact) on the plane and take a small bag (i.e., I mean small size of bag rather than just weighing little). When I travel, I take a small bag for my essentials and another tote bag (grocery bag works) for what I plan on using on the plane (iTouch, magazines, snack, etc.). Reason for small carry-on is that you are more likely to be able to get it to fit in the overhead bin, and if it does not, you still get a bit of leg room and are not stuck trying to manoeuvre the bag under the seat. And I like to take the extra bag (you could use your purse for this) is that I don't like to be stuck rooting around in my bag trying to find everything I want on the plane ride as I sit down; I just put one bag away, and take one bag with me as I sit down. (And btw, don't expect to get well fed on planes. Take snacks with you - e.g., granola bar - so that you are not stuck paying airline prices for their snacks.) If you do have a larger carry-on bag, think about sky-checking it (i.e., airline takes it when you board and then gives it to you when you get off). Advantage is not having to deal with the bag; disadvantage is that then you cannot use it as a bag to carry valuables/breakables. Unless you are trying to carry everything on, just take the essentials - e.g., change of clothing (in case luggage is delayed), any medications/medical equipment you may need (e.g., I take my CPAP with me), and any valuables/breakables (which you shouldn't have many of anyways). Toiletries are good too, but bear in mind that liquids/pastes/ointments are size-limited by security (less than 3.4 oz each - go by original size, as I have seen a lot of people get stuff confiscated even though the 6 oz bottle, for example, is nearly empty - and all have to fit in a plastic sandwich bag) so you may not be able to pack everything unless you buy travel-sized items (e.g., toothpaste).

- Chris


----------



## fritzi

Kaiserin said:


> Whatever pain comes from the seats I can tolerate, even 9 hours straight. (



Recently got back from the UK on a transatlantic flight - some practical advice that might help:

Buy 1 or 2 of these inflatable pillows for around your neck: They give better support for your neck (and are probably more hygienic) than airline pillows.

In addition you can only semi-inflate them to cushion something that might be digging into you.

Wear medical support stockings/tights, no matter how hot it is!
Not only to prevent thrombosis, but also to avoid uncomfortable swelling of your legs when sitting so long. 

Good luck and have fun in Finnland!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

moore2me said:


> *Question #1* - Mr M2M and I both would fall in the category of needing extra room next to our airplane seat. We have not flown in years, but when we did, seating would work just fine with an empty seat between us - in a row of three seats.
> 
> *So, if we had to fly and booked and paid for three seats, couldn't that be a reasonable solution*? (This would also let us sit together.)
> 
> *
> Question #2* - If the airlines would not okay the configuration in Question #1, here's another twist. I have multiple sclerosis (MS) and often need hubby's assistance in ordinary tasks. Could I not have him seated next to me in a row of three (along with our paid for empty seat) so he can help me if I need assistance?


Hi Moore,

Of course it's reasonable (I agree it makes all the sense in the world) but my experience and others' has been that many airlines will not let you do that. I think it's ridiculous, but it's how they operate. You'd have to look on their website to see what their Passengers of Size policy is (sometimes listed in the Disability Accommodations section, sometimes separately, depending on the airline). If it says that passengers of size are required to buy two seats, they are unlikely to let you "split" a third. Again, this has been what I've experienced/heard from other people of size trying to do this.

As to your second question, I don't know. That may change things, it may not. It may depend on the airline, or individual employees enforcing it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Kaiserin, 

As a supersized woman who flew quite a bit at 400 pounds, I can offer a slightly different perspective than Chris.

The aisle seat is good for larger folks *up to a certain point.* When I was flying between NYC and Amsterdam, I ended up in an aisle seat (thinking I'd have more room to spill over into the aisle), but the stewardess actually snapped at me that me being that far into the aisle was a safety hazard and said it loudly enough that all my new classmates (I was heading out to start a study abroad program in Spain) heard her. Fortunately one of them offered to switch with me, but it was humiliating. If something like that happened now, I'd make a call/write a letter, but I was so taken aback at the time I did nothing. 

Also, if they don't say anything, you still can have issues when they take the cart up and down the aisle if it's a small plane. You'll have to lean into the person next to you to allow the cart to pass and you may get your hip bumped repeatedly by the cart. 

Your instinct that the window seat would be better is spot-on, in my opinion. When I gained more experience flying at that size, that was my choice. I kind of slid my hip up against the fuselage and it made for more space. 

Put your armrest up. If your seatmate doesn't like it, tough cookies.

Be ready to have whoever sits next to you ask the flight attendant if they can be moved if there are extra seats. It happened (in my experience) fairly frequently. If they're a decent person, they'll ask discreetly. They aren't all decent people, unfortunately. Even if they don't ask, the flight attendant might offer it. Just remember both of you will be more comfortable this way. 

Re: Preboarding - Just do it. Don't pay extra for it. I have never paid to get priority boarding, but when I fly, I always go up when they call preboarders (or, if they don't call preboarders, when they call the first row of first class, or people with kids, or whatever). I've been on more flights than I can count at 400+ and no one has ever said a word to me. I just hand them my ticket and they send me right on through. I think they understand that if the plane is full when you board it, it will take you longer to navigate the aisles (bumping into people along the way) and you will slow things down. Allowing you to pre-board speeds things up, which is what they want. If by any chance someone DOES say something to you, just say something like "because of my size I need to board earlier so I don't slow everyone else down." I doubt they'd argue with that. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Gingembre

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Kaiserin,
> 
> As a supersized woman who flew quite a bit at 400 pounds, I can offer a slightly different perspective than Chris.
> 
> The aisle seat is good for larger folks *up to a certain point.* When I was flying between NYC and Amsterdam, I ended up in an aisle seat (thinking I'd have more room to spill over into the aisle), but the stewardess actually snapped at me that me being that far into the aisle was a safety hazard and said it loudly enough that all my new classmates (I was heading out to start a study abroad program in Spain) heard her. Fortunately one of them offered to switch with me, but it was humiliating. If something like that happened now, I'd make a call/write a letter, but I was so taken aback at the time I did nothing.
> 
> Also, if they don't say anything, you still can have issues when they take the cart up and down the aisle if it's a small plane. You'll have to lean into the person next to you to allow the cart to pass and you may get your hip bumped repeatedly by the cart.
> 
> Your instinct that the window seat would be better is spot-on, in my opinion. When I gained more experience flying at that size, that was my choice. I kind of slid my hip up against the fuselage and it made for more space.
> 
> Put your armrest up. If your seatmate doesn't like it, tough cookies.
> 
> Be ready to have whoever sits next to you ask the flight attendant if they can be moved if there are extra seats. It happened (in my experience) fairly frequently. If they're a decent person, they'll ask discreetly. They aren't all decent people, unfortunately. Even if they don't ask, the flight attendant might offer it. Just remember both of you will be more comfortable this way.
> 
> Re: Preboarding - Just do it. Don't pay extra for it. I have never paid to get priority boarding, but when I fly, I always go up when they call preboarders (or, if they don't call preboarders, when they call the first row of first class, or people with kids, or whatever). I've been on more flights than I can count at 400+ and no one has ever said a word to me. I just hand them my ticket and they send me right on through. I think they understand that if the plane is full when you board it, it will take you longer to navigate the aisles (bumping into people along the way) and you will slow things down. Allowing you to pre-board speeds things up, which is what they want. If by any chance someone DOES say something to you, just say something like "because of my size I need to board earlier so I don't slow everyone else down." I doubt they'd argue with that.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Excellent advice!

I'm only (heh!) 280lbs, but most of my weight is in my hips, thighs and ass. I would never sit anywhere but the window if at all possible. Although the aisle seeat would allow you to spill over somewhat, I guarantee you'll end up with bruises from the cart and other people walking by. I like the window so I can kinda angle myself better and scooch into the 'wall'.


----------



## mszwebs

US Carriers Eye A Wider A-320 Seat


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl

This should not be an issue. You'll just have to call the airlines directly (and not book online) and tell them you want to book three seats for you and your hubby. They'll ask why. Tell them you are fat and don't want to inconvenience anyone. 

Hubby and I did this on our last transatlantic trip. They were extremely accommodating and booked our seats right then and there so we were assured to sit together. 

Something else you may not realize, airlines only charge for the actual cost of the second seat and not all the taxes, fuel charge and other fees. The price of the second seat for me was just about half of the cost of the original seat.



moore2me said:


> *Question #1* - Mr M2M and I both would fall in the category of needing extra room next to our airplane seat. We have not flown in years, but when we did, seating would work just fine with an empty seat between us - in a row of three seats.
> 
> *So, if we had to fly and booked and paid for three seats, couldn't that be a reasonable solution*? (This would also let us sit together.)
> 
> *
> Question #2* - If the airlines would not okay the configuration in Question #1, here's another twist. I have multiple sclerosis (MS) and often need hubby's assistance in ordinary tasks. Could I not have him seated next to me in a row of three (along with our paid for empty seat) so he can help me if I need assistance?


----------



## Leonard

This has probably been covered here already, but this is a pretty long thread. If anyone could direct me to some relevant answers, that would be great.

My girlfriend is going to California on a plane tomorrow morning. Her mom bought the ticket, and didn't consider that she might need two. What should she do if they tell her she needs to buy a second seat? She's really worried about something embarrassing like that happening in front of her mother and godmother, and she's not sure how to handle the situation if it does.

Also, she's flying Southwest Airlines, which she's heard is not very size-friendly. Not to mention they fact that, if she is asked to buy a second seat, she wouldn't be able to afford one. Any advice you can offer would really help her relax and feel more prepared. Thank you!


----------



## indy500tchr

Leonard said:


> This has probably been covered here already, but this is a pretty long thread. If anyone could direct me to some relevant answers, that would be great.
> 
> My girlfriend is going to California on a plane tomorrow morning. Her mom bought the ticket, and didn't consider that she might need two. What should she do if they tell her she needs to buy a second seat? She's really worried about something embarrassing like that happening in front of her mother and godmother, and she's not sure how to handle the situation if it does.
> 
> Also, she's flying Southwest Airlines, which she's heard is not very size-friendly. Not to mention they fact that, if she is asked to buy a second seat, she wouldn't be able to afford one. Any advice you can offer would really help her relax and feel more prepared. Thank you!



If she cannot put the armrest down Southwest will make her buy a second seat IF the plane is full. If it isn't a full plane she won't have to. I know several women who have bought second seats and had them refunded by Southwest because the plane was not at capacity. If she can't afford a second seat they will most likely ask her to rebook her flight or ask her not to fly at all. They are pretty hardcore about their "Person of Size" policy.


----------



## Leonard

Thank you, indy500tchr! Your answer really helped put her at ease and feel more prepared.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Anybody ever flown Virgin domestic (US) flights?


----------



## Never2fat4me

liz (di-va) said:


> Anybody ever flown Virgin domestic (US) flights?



I have; didn't find them to be any better or worse than any other airline (i.e., no more or less room in seats). (Service was very good - made for an enjoyable flight, so I would recommend them from the overall perspective.) And I have never heard of or witnessed any issue with them requiring a second seat for SSBHM/SSBBW.

- Chris


----------



## vardon_grip

liz (di-va) said:


> Anybody ever flown Virgin domestic (US) flights?



I recommend Virgin America. I would fly with them exclusively if they had routes to more cities. I have flown them international and coast to coast domestic several times

Virgin has THE WIDEST SEATS IN ECONOMY. 19.7 glorious inches of seat width. (Standard seat width is 17-18")
Seat pitch is standard at 32-33"

Virgin has great value/sales. I flew coast to coast for $300 RT +tax. (off season)

Every seat has a TV screen with free and pay programming. You can use the TV to order drinks and food without having to wave a flight attendant down. No cash. Only credit/debit cards taken and the receipt can be sent directly to your email address for convenience.

Plus, Virgin has a great look and style inside. Soft neon pink cabin lights instead of the standard sodium vapor or fluorescent bulbs.

Sir Richard got it right.


----------



## vardon_grip

Forgot to add:
Every seat on Virgin has a grounded outlet. You can plug in your computer or smartphone and never run out of juice while watching DVD's or playing Angry Birds!


----------



## AuntHen

vardon_grip said:


> I recommend Virgin America. I would fly with them exclusively if they had routes to more cities. I have flown them international and coast to coast domestic several times
> 
> Virgin has THE WIDEST SEATS IN ECONOMY. 19.7 glorious inches of seat width. (Standard seat width is 17-18")
> Seat pitch is standard at 32-33"
> 
> Virgin has great value/sales. I flew coast to coast for $300 RT +tax. (off season)
> 
> Every seat has a TV screen with free and pay programming. You can use the TV to order drinks and food without having to wave a flight attendant down. No cash. Only credit/debit cards taken and the receipt can be sent directly to your email address for convenience.
> 
> Plus, Virgin has a great look and style inside. Soft neon pink cabin lights instead of the standard sodium vapor or fluorescent bulbs.
> 
> Sir Richard got it right.




Thank you for this! I thought British Air was pretty comfy for International flying but will keep Virgin in mind (especially since BA's prices are completely outrageous now!!)


----------



## liz (di-va)

vardon_grip said:


> I recommend Virgin America. I would fly with them exclusively if they had routes to more cities. I have flown them international and coast to coast domestic several times
> Virgin has THE WIDEST SEATS IN ECONOMY. 19.7 glorious inches of seat width. (Standard seat width is 17-18")
> Seat pitch is standard at 32-33"


Hmmm inneresting. I haven't risked not buying two seats in many years - semi-tempted. I am esp wide in the hips - can't squash up non-laterally.

When I called Virgin about their policy they said it was the same as all other airlines - if the flight is full I would have to buy a second seat. 

I am going to guess they are not as ruthless as SW in enforcing this stuff if the plane isn't full. But...but. Hmmm.

Thanks for info!


----------



## Tad

1) The Economist magazine pitched in on 'our' side of this issue http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2012/11/obese-flyers?fsrc=nlw|newe|11-12-2012|4128746|37020722|

2) The article suggests that most international carriers will provide a second seat for obese passengers if you have a doctor's note.....what the note needs to say is not so clear, but something to check if you are looking at flying on a non-american airline.


----------



## fat hiker

Good on the Economist! And note, their endorsement of fat folks using the free market to their advantage - only fly with airlines that treat you well, and complain to, or shun, any that don't.

Now, we all have to contribute our stories about airlines that treat fat folks well, so we can patronise them. How's Virgin America doing?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I liked the article, but I didn't like their conclusion. When ALL airlines treat you the same exact way (except for Southwest, now!) there's no way to choose an airline that treats you better, because they ALL have "you have to buy two seats" policies! And as to not complaining about it, these people clearly haven't been paying attention. NAAFA's stance on the two-seat policy was very well-publicized when it first started happening. It's simply that no one cared how the fatties were treated.


----------



## fat hiker

But do all airlines treat the obese the same way? The article made the point that they don't, and certainly Dims posters have, at different times, praised Virgin America, Jetblue, Delta and AirTran, and internationally there are as many policies as airlines...

I also try to go with those whose counter staff and inflight staff treat me well. Porter takes the cake for that at the moment, but I've also had good experiences on Lufthansa, WestJet, and even Continental (though that was a while ago).

Making the 'consumer market' work for you takes a little effort, but that's part of the price of living in a free market - and, trust me, planned economies (the other choice) are not anyplace you 'want' to live.


----------



## bigmac

For airlines that fly a variety of planes there can be big differences in seating parameters. A few years back I flew on an Air Canada 747 -- my knees were jammed into the seat in front of me and the seat was really narrow (worst plane ride ever). The return trip was on a 767 which had lots of room. Same airline -- two very different experiences.


----------



## Webmaster

bigmac said:


> For airlines that fly a variety of planes there can be big differences in seating parameters. A few years back I flew on an Air Canada 747 -- my knees were jammed into the seat in front of me and the seat was really narrow (worst plane ride ever). The return trip was on a 767 which had lots of room. Same airline -- two very different experiences.



I experienced the some thing. But the seating situation in airplanes has gone from bad to much worse as of late. Airlines are replacing seating with much skimpier versions just so they can put in another row or two. On a recent flight to Switzerland on Swiss, the seating was murderous for a six footer like me. There was now so little room that I was totally wedged in if the person in front of me reclined their seat by even just an inch. And the seats were hard as rocks. For that I will never fly Swiss again, so their strategy may backfire on them. And how fat people can fly in their planes is beyond me. 

On the other hand, it must be quite frustrating for airlines to go from one bankruptcy to another while the oil companies have essentialy a licence to print money. And customers pay for that with ever more unacceptable seating and being subjected to all the trickery, deception and fees airlines use to squeeze more dollars out of customers.


----------



## Shosh

I am just about to fly to Canada again. This time the whole way with Air Canada.
I am hoping that there will be nobody sitting next to me for the Sydney to Toronto leg of the trip, but I know that is wishful thinking.

I have to giggle when I hear Americans and Europeans talking about how long it takes to fly between their countries.

Try flying 22 plus hours from Australia.


----------



## Steve373

I haven't flown in quite a few years and I've gained weight since then ! I'd almost be afraid to fly at 6' and 312 lbs with a 58" belly. The bathrooms are so tight I have to pee in the sink as it is.


----------



## KFD

Steve373 said:


> The bathrooms are so tight I have to pee in the sink as it is.



I'm sorry, I don't think I read that right, you pee WHERE?


----------



## AuntHen

Ugh. I have been reading comments on sites about making fat people pay for an extra seat, should be charged more, or that slender people, in not taking up as much space as the fatties, should be given a discount. Well, OK. Let the airlines issue tickets based on weight and BMI, etc. Charge a bit more to fat people for a bigger seat... first make the seats bigger or make a special FAT section. However in return (fairness since these people do not take up as *much *space), make their seats smaller and put them all together. I think that is totally fair and I would happily pay for MY BULK as long as they are willing to accept seats that accomodate their smaller size


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> Ugh. I have been reading comments on sites about making fat people pay for an extra seat, should be charged more, or that slender people, in not taking up as much space as the fatties, should be given a discount. Well, OK. Let the airlines issue tickets based on weight and BMI, etc. Charge a bit more to fat people for a bigger seat... first make the seats bigger or make a special FAT section. However in return (fairness since these people do not take up as *much *space), make their seats smaller and put them all together. I think that is totally fair and I would happily pay for MY BULK as long as they are willing to accept seats that accomodate their smaller size



True dat!

What I'd like to see them invent is bench seat that have solid anchor points every couple of inches. When you buy your seat, you buy so many inches of seat room. They put the armrest/seatbelt assembly in at the required spacing. So if you really can live with a 16" seat, you pay less. If you want a 22" seat--because of your size or just for the space--you pay proportionately more.


----------



## RVGleason

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/jumbo_jet_suit_JNSa3bibMYDDqVOmJrs9dK

This is a tragic story and the airlines should be made to pay for what they did to this woman and her family.


----------



## Am Jim

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-airline-booted-New-York-flights-fat-fly.html

This article has some information left out of the NYPost article. They called in the fire department and were not able to get her into the airline seats. What should the airlines have done differently? Why did the woman not seek medical care?


----------



## fat hiker

She didn't get medical help in Hungary? Sorry, she sounds like the author of her own misfortune - Hungarian medicine is as good as any. If the situation is life-threatening, get help, don't insist that you have to 'go home' first....


----------



## op user

RVGleason,

The airlines did try to carry her. What else could they have done? In the same extent they would have to carry a drunken individual!

op user


----------



## butterflyinreverse

So, my mother in law (she is such a good woman!!!) purchased tickets for our whole family to fly to Cancun for my sister in law's wedding. She is all of 110 soaking wet, and probably has never thought that I may need two seats. I have not flow in 20 years, and back then I was a svelte 230...I am now 346 lbs and 5'4. We are flying Air Tran and it looks like the seats are reserved and not randomly assigned upon arrival as we already have seat numbers. I have an 8 year old who is small and can probably sit next to me. Will it be possible for me to fit in one seat? What if they want me to buy a second seat???? I don't have the cash and I would be humiliated in front of Barbie MIL, BIL, FIL, SIL, and GGIL-I know I will need a seatbelt extender and that is bad enough! Anyone help me relieve this anxiety??? I should be thrilled to go to Cancun not sweating the "small" stuff.


----------



## Skye23

According to SW website their seats measure 17 inches, and you MUST be able to put down the armrests in order to fly without purchasing a second seat. 

If you're worried you could take a tape measure and try to find a seat that is 17 inches and see how it works for you. I know I flew last year at 5'3" and 300lbs, without incident but that was on US Air. I carry most of my weight around my tummy/behind and if I hadn't been wearing a fleece hoodie (winter and all) I could have buckled their seat belt flat across my legs and under my tummy. It helps if you make sure you've got both parts of the seatbelt fully pulled out and either draped over the arms or in your hands when you sit down. That way they're not under you and you're having to dig them out. 

If possible try to get a window seat, you're short like me so you will be able to stand up and it gives you a couple of extra inches on the window side that you can lean/spill into. I find it makes a world of difference for me if only because it gives me more room for my arms and shoulders. 

When it comes to the seatbelt extender I find the best way to approach it is to snag the first friendly looking steward or stewardess you see and flash them your biggest, brightest, nicest smile and say "Excuse me, when you get a moment I would be very grateful if you could bring me a seatbelt extender." When they say they will give them an even bigger smile and tell them "Thank you, I really appreciate that.". Then go sit yourself down and drape the belt over your lap until they come with the extender so you can close it. When we flew last the poor dears were trying so hard to figure out how to hand me the belt without anybody seeing what it was, in theory so I wouldn't be uncomfortable. I'd just look up at them and beam and thank them profusely and take it from them and tell them how much I appreciated their helping me to be comfortable. I always make sure to hand it back to one of them when I exit the plane. People tend to ignore what looks like a "standard" interaction... if you're not looking uncomfortable or embarrassed then they totally ignore what you're doing. 

Interestingly enough on the last flight when the drinks/snacks came down some people just got a cup full of beverage, I got the cup and the leftover can, and an extra packet of pretzels. Co-incidence, maybe. But I appreciated it, and I'm sure they appreciated being appreciated.


----------



## melinda333

I'm not a frequent flyer but I don't see why the seats couldn't have been _at least_ as big as a travel bus. Even thinner people find those seats uncomfortable!


----------



## fat hiker

melinda333 said:


> I'm not a frequent flyer but I don't see why the seats couldn't have been _at least_ as big as a travel bus. Even thinner people find those seats uncomfortable!



Because making the seats wider would mean fewer of them inside the airplane, which would make the price of each seat higher (fewer passengers and same flying costs = higher cost per passenger) and then the customers would all fly on another, cheaper airline.

Bigger, wider seats are available - in business class.

There was an airline a few years ago - Midwest? - who offered wider seats in all their planes, and advertised the flights as such. I don't know if they survived the economic recession of the last few years - their flight prices were not 'the cheapest', though they weren't unreasonable - certainly less than business class on the other airlines.

The only way to have wider seats in economy for everybody would be for the government to force that change - and can you see that happening?


----------



## Steve373

I would love to fly with a nice fat strange female next to me ( I'm 321 lbs) put the armrest up , cover us with a blanket and let the glorious fat just meld together !


----------



## masomania

I think it actually would have more to do with the person's arm strength regardless of weight when it comes to flying.......


----------



## bbwfairygirl

fat hiker said:


> Because making the seats wider would mean fewer of them inside the airplane, which would make the price of each seat higher (fewer passengers and same flying costs = higher cost per passenger) and then the customers would all fly on another, cheaper airline.
> 
> Bigger, wider seats are available - in business class.
> 
> There was an airline a few years ago - Midwest? - who offered wider seats in all their planes, and advertised the flights as such. I don't know if they survived the economic recession of the last few years - their flight prices were not 'the cheapest', though they weren't unreasonable - certainly less than business class on the other airlines.
> 
> The only way to have wider seats in economy for everybody would be for the government to force that change - and can you see that happening?



Yup, that was Midwest. Used to fly them all the time. They were one of the last airlines to offer non-stop flights as part of their regular flight scheduling.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

butterflyinreverse said:


> So, my mother in law (she is such a good woman!!!) purchased tickets for our whole family to fly to Cancun for my sister in law's wedding. She is all of 110 soaking wet, and probably has never thought that I may need two seats. I have not flow in 20 years, and back then I was a svelte 230...I am now 346 lbs and 5'4. We are flying Air Tran and it looks like the seats are reserved and not randomly assigned upon arrival as we already have seat numbers. I have an 8 year old who is small and can probably sit next to me. Will it be possible for me to fit in one seat? What if they want me to buy a second seat???? I don't have the cash and I would be humiliated in front of Barbie MIL, BIL, FIL, SIL, and GGIL-I know I will need a seatbelt extender and that is bad enough! Anyone help me relieve this anxiety??? I should be thrilled to go to Cancun not sweating the "small" stuff.



I would recommend calling the airline and finding out what their policies and expectations are. Also, most airlines I've flown you can reserve seats when you order tickets. With the exception of SW (that I'm aware of that is).


----------



## feeder

as cabincrew for a big euro carrier i just want to say i treat every pax of size with most respect.i i have many times helped bbw/ssbbw to be as comfortable as possible in any i can on my aircraft.as a FA i take great pride in this even though most pax of size miss it as just doing my job!.


----------



## melinda333

fat hiker said:


> Bigger, wider seats are available - in business class.



Not all planes in my country are in categories like that. Some interstate flights are specially small, and all seats are the same.


----------



## lozonloz

Hi guys, flew London to Vegas and back about 6 months ago with Virgin, thought I'd let everyone know how it went (even if I am abit late).

I flew Premium Economy- I'd need two economy seats and there was an upgrade sale when I booked so Premium worked out cheaper. Virgin also has the largest Premium Economy seats of any international airline at 21 inches wide, which is (JUST) enought for me, at around 360lbs and very bottom heavy I found the seats tight but not uncomfortable. 

The biggest problem is also an advantage- the armrests do not move and are solid all the way down. This means that if you don't fit you don't fit, which is a problem, but that you wont spill into anyone elses seat space at all if you're smaller or, like me, squeezing in. This meant that I speant the whole flight without the man next to me in the window seat being even slightly bothered by me (in fact he offered to let me use his meal tray when he realised I was too big to use mine, but I draw the line at eating off a strangers lap!). However the controls for all the in-flight entertainment are in the side of the seat, as is your headphone jack. Much wiggling and swearing was occuring and eventually I just got out of my seat every time I needed to change channel or plug in the headset.

Staff- wonderful. I got my seatbelt extension with no problems or wry looks, I was checked on regularly during the flight and when the aforementioned meal tray wasnt going to fit and I refused food (I always bring a sandwich on long haul cos of this anyway) the air hostess offered to move me to two empty seats in economy so I could eat and then come back. She also asked if I wanted some of the meal I could eat without the tray, so I had the chocolate brownie, which tasted delicious. Very polite, helpful, friendly, professional, never made me feel embarrassed.

I was also called 24 hours before my flight by Virgin to check I had my passport and other travel documentation sorted out, chosen my seat, printed my ticket and to ask if I had any questions about my flight. I definately appreciated this, even though I had everything sorted it's always good to have it confirmed.

All in all, a great flight experience.

I'm also going to be flying with Easyjet (two seats) London to Prague for a weekend in the city, I'll try and remember to post here about Easyjets large people treatment.


----------



## mzfluff

that is a fear an kpt me frm flying thanks for this post


----------



## fat hiker

melinda333 said:


> Not all planes in my country are in categories like that. Some interstate flights are specially small, and all seats are the same.



Quite true - not all flights/airplanes have business class. Often those are shorter distance flights, which then leaves the options of taking the train or driving open. If those are not an option, then, 'Houston, we have a problem.'


----------



## melinda333

fat hiker said:


> Quite true - not all flights/airplanes have business class. Often those are shorter distance flights, which then leaves the options of taking the train or driving open. If those are not an option, then, 'Houston, we have a problem.'



You sound like we don't have the right to the comfort of flying just because we're fat.


----------



## fat hiker

melinda333 said:


> You sound like we don't have the right to the comfort of flying just because we're fat.



Ha ha! That's a joke, right? The 'comfort of flying'??? Flying hasn't been 'comfortable' in a very long, long time, and certainly not at anything less than extremely expensive prices.

But, seriously, there is not 'right' to flying - human rights are delivered by governments, not struggling private corporations trying to make a living against overwhelming competition and people who will switch carriers for a few $$.

My point was that, in the end, we all have to live in the real world of limits. I can't buy a Cadillac Escalade if all I have is money for a Hyundai Accent. I can't fly to point X if not enough other people want to fly to that town. And I won't find business class seats if not enough well-off folk don't want to fly to that town.

That's just how a free market economy works.

Now, we can help make that economy work in our favour as fat folks by spending our dollar wisely. Air Canada has just announced a new, discount airline effort that will mostly cut prices by using smaller seats placed closer together. Guess what? Much as I'd like to fly more for the same dollars, I will not spend money on tickets on those discount flights - I am willing to pay for a little space. If that means not flying, so be it. I patronise places that have comfortable aisles, that have fat employees, that carry clothes in my size... and I don't spend my money where that's not true. 

End of rant. Enjoy your day!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You do realize that in Canada the law is such that fat people get a second seat for free... right? I believe Air Canada carries that policy still when they fly outside of Canada... though I could be wrong. And, oh look, the airlines are still in business! Must be magical fairy dust or something.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

They do? I didn't know that Air Canada had such a policy. I'm not fat so I've never had to look into it, but if it's true yay Canada!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> They do? I didn't know that Air Canada had such a policy. I'm not fat so I've never had to look into it, but if it's true yay Canada!



http://news.yahoo.com/airline-customer-size-policies-125508429.html

See "Air Canada" entry.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> They do? I didn't know that Air Canada had such a policy. I'm not fat so I've never had to look into it, but if it's true yay Canada!



http://news.yahoo.com/airline-customer-size-policies-125508429.html

See "Air Canada" entry. 

Also, about Canada's law in general: http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?...obese_passengers_dont_have_to_pay_for_2_seats


----------



## melinda333

fat hiker said:


> Ha ha! That's a joke, right? The 'comfort of flying'??? Flying hasn't been 'comfortable' in a very long, long time, and certainly not at anything less than extremely expensive prices.



What I meant with "comfort of flying" is the option to take a plane instead of 7 hr drive. Excuse the ambiguity, English isn't my first language.  My point all along was that buses don't have "tiny seats".


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Yes Air Canada does have that policy as well as West Jet. They are only for flights within Canada. You have to go to the Dr and get a paper filled out saying you are too fat for 1 seat then you have to send that in to the airline nurse. I wish they would refund if the flight is not full. The first flight we went on together was to The Dominican Republic. It was a last minute seat sale for 159.00 return. We booked through Air Canada and they only made us pay the taxes for the 3rd seat. That has never happened again of course. At that price I would have gladly paid full price. Its these 800.00 flights I'd like to pay only the tax for the extra seat. 

I've been on a few flights but never within Canada. We always buy the second seat to make the flight comfortable. I am just looking at flights as we speak and making sure the flight has 3 seats in the row and that the arms lift up. 

I always book my seat close to where I think they are going to load from! LOL I hate walking through the plane. I just want to get on and sit down.


----------



## ecogeek

I weigh close to the 500 mark and I still fly without incident. I regularly travel between the US and Australia. In August from Australia to London. I SWEAR by Qantas. They ALWAYS arrange an extra seat for me at no extra cost. It is not something I bring up while checking in, but at the boarding gate. At that point they will go on their computer system and rearrange the seating. The few times this couldn't be done they bumped me up to first class (making it VERY clear that I should not expect this regularly and I do not). However, my loyalties to Qantas are now quite firm. I have nothing but good things to say for them. Always so kind and accommodating. Another thing that I generally do is travel on a Wens or Thurs if I can, to avoid the "weekend rush" of travel, so I can be pretty certain there will be spare seats on the flight.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ecogeek said:


> I weigh close to the 500 mark and I still fly without incident. I regularly travel between the US and Australia. In August from Australia to London. I SWEAR by Qantas. They ALWAYS arrange an extra seat for me at no extra cost. It is not something I bring up while checking in, but at the boarding gate. At that point they will go on their computer system and rearrange the seating. The few times this couldn't be done they bumped me up to first class (making it VERY clear that I should not expect this regularly and I do not). However, my loyalties to Qantas are now quite firm. I have nothing but good things to say for them. Always so kind and accommodating. Another thing that I generally do is travel on a Wens or Thurs if I can, to avoid the "weekend rush" of travel, so I can be pretty certain there will be spare seats on the flight.


This is really good advice, since this is exactly what I'll be doing soon! How do you manage the flight? Is it awful?


----------



## ecogeek

It is awful because I cannot sleep on planes. Other than that it is great! With both the seats I just use the table next to me for meal times...the seat belt extender is fine...I do recommend grabbing some compression socks, as I have never used them in the past and always get swollen feets and they take a few days to chill out. Apparently the socks fix that. Never knew this. Haha...other than that, I just refuse to watch new release movies for the three months leading up to a flight and knock them all out with the free on demand movies. Eight movies down and I'm at my destination.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I wear compression stocking anyway, so I think I'm set.  Free on demand movies... didn't even think about that! Awesome.


----------



## ecogeek

I'm going to have to try and hunt down a pair somewhere. Do you wear them always? I think we need to be...some sort of chat system friends. We seem to meet up in every thread...lol.


----------



## fat hiker

melinda333 said:


> What I meant with "comfort of flying" is the option to take a plane instead of 7 hr drive. Excuse the ambiguity, English isn't my first language.  My point all along was that buses don't have "tiny seats".



Actually, your English is excellent. I guess the perception of whether flying is comfortable is a personal one - I know a lot of people who would prefer to drive seven hours than suffer all the discomforts of flying in North America. "Take off your shoes, your belt, your watch..." is just not a part of many people's comfort zone. I fly when I have to - when the alternative is a 15 or 20 hour drive. Seven hours in the car or camper van just isn't a problem for me.


----------



## fat hiker

ecogeek said:


> I weigh close to the 500 mark and I still fly without incident. I regularly travel between the US and Australia. In August from Australia to London. I SWEAR by Qantas. They ALWAYS arrange an extra seat for me at no extra cost. It is not something I bring up while checking in, but at the boarding gate. At that point they will go on their computer system and rearrange the seating. The few times this couldn't be done they bumped me up to first class (making it VERY clear that I should not expect this regularly and I do not). However, my loyalties to Qantas are now quite firm. I have nothing but good things to say for them. Always so kind and accommodating. Another thing that I generally do is travel on a Wens or Thurs if I can, to avoid the "weekend rush" of travel, so I can be pretty certain there will be spare seats on the flight.



I'm impressed that there are enough empty seats that they can rearrange anything that late, at the gate. Checking in on-line 24 hours in advance I rarely see more than one or two spare seats on the flights I travel on.


----------



## ecogeek

fat hiker said:


> I'm impressed that there are enough empty seats that they can rearrange anything that late, at the gate. Checking in on-line 24 hours in advance I rarely see more than one or two spare seats on the flights I travel on.



The gate is the only place it can be arranged. They need to see how many people in total have managed to check in. Generally one or two people do a last minute swap/miss flight.


----------



## bigmac

Looks like Southwest Airlines no longer requires "customers of size" to buy additional seats.


_... Customers of size who prefer not to purchase an additional seat in advance have the option of purchasing just one seat and then discussing their seating needs with the Customer Service Agent at their departure gate. If it is determined that a second (or third) seat is needed, *they will be accommodated with a complimentary additional seat(s). *
_
http://www.southwest.com/html/customer-service/extra-seat/index-pol.html


My wife's flying to Sacramento as I type. When she contacted Southwest staff at the gate this afternoon regarding seating they looked at her and told her not to worry. They were right -- she sent a text saying she fit just fine and she didn't even need a seat belt extender (she's a pear shaped 290 lbs these days).


----------



## Skye23

Thats really good news, I've totally avoided flying Southwest in the past due to their policy. I can fit in my seat just fine, in fact its hubby who weighs less but has wider shoulders that spills over into mine (and I'm 300lbs). But I always was afraid they'd just decide I couldn't fly and cause a problem at the gate and mess up a vacation so I never flew them.


----------



## Stuffingkit

I cant believe I haven't seen this thread before! I'm currently planning a trip, and I'm at a size now where I know I'm going to need to take extra measures. Great info!


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Here is my cranky complaint! I just booked our flights to Hawaii. The airline had a sale that was web only. When we tried to book 3 seats for 2 people it would not allow us to use the same name twice. I had to call in and they wouldn't give me the sale so I asked how to do it. It took me 1 hour to book these flights while on the phone and computer. I did end up getting the sale price. Why is it soo hard? There are many people who book an extra seat. GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## indy500tchr

canadianbbw4u said:


> Here is my cranky complaint! I just booked our flights to Hawaii. The airline had a sale that was web only. When we tried to book 3 seats for 2 people it would not allow us to use the same name twice. I had to call in and they wouldn't give me the sale so I asked how to do it. It took me 1 hour to book these flights while on the phone and computer. I did end up getting the sale price. Why is it soo hard? There are many people who book an extra seat. GRRRRRRRRRR



It is true that you that many airlaines won't let you book two seats under the same name. When I booked my second seat I put Extraseat as my first name and used my last name. I had no problems.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, it was my experience that different airlines require you to reserve the extra seat under a different name - but they want it done different ways. I feel like I have a post on that topic somewhere in this thread... but I had to call the airline to find out which way to reserve it. Sounds like you got someone who didn't know what they were doing, Shan. Glad you got it worked out!


----------



## EMH1701

I think the time is right for someone to start an airline that caters specifically to plus-sized people.


----------



## lozonloz

Heylo,

Flew Easyjet recently (London-Prague and back) and through I would give my usual review.

I'm not overly impressed with their booking service- it's impossible to book the extra seat I want online so I called up. The foreign staff make it hard to get your point across sometimes- their English is excellent and I have no problem understanding them, but they did seem very confused when I said I needed an extra seat and I had to explain myself very thoroughly. I also had to call up again and get the names changed as they misspelled my last name. 

Finally, at the bag drop I found that they had booked the extra seat wrong- they had put me down twice instead of (as is Easyjet's policy) putting my name down once and then blocking the seat next to me. I always check everything twice at every stage whilst flying as I'm not easily embarrassed and would rather say I need the room and repeat myself often than find out somethings gone wrong, but if you arent comfortable saying "I'm fat, I need the room" when people repeatedly ask why you have an extra seat, then you might want to pay for a non-budget airline.

To their credit, these problems were fixed quickly.

The flight itself was fine- after my bag drop I had no problems with people asking why I had a spare seat on a booked out flight and the attendants were pleasant. I asked for my extension on the way in and received it with no problems. No-one insisted I put the arm rest down (as has happened before on Ryanair flights) and I was treated very well. For the price I paid (about £80 extra for a return flight re spare seat) I'm very very happy with them. Definately good value. It helps that because Easyjet charge extra for baggage/meals etc, these costs arent included in the price of a ticket, which means that they arent included in the cost of the extra seat. Even after the Airport tax reduction you still get on better airlines, with the better airline you're paying for the extra baggage and meal in the cost of the ticket that you wont receive when you buy an extra seat.

Minuswise, the arm rest doesnt recede all the way- on a long flight this could be uncomfortable. The loos are tinier than even normal plane loos (just enough for me) and you cant have extra leg room AND have an extra seat- the arm rests are fixed and even if they werent it's Easyjet policy to prevent larger passengers from sitting in exit rows. Basically they're afraid we'll block everyone else in the aircraft in the event of an emergency*sardonic look*. I also couldnt get the food tray down, but I cant on any airline except, for some reason, Thai Air, so that barely counts as a minus in my book.

So, all in all I don't think much of their admin staff or their policies towards fat people, but I do think alot of their actual flight staff and value for money. I would definately fly with them again purely on a cost basis.

For some idea of my size for other possible flyers, I'm about 360lbs and a UK size 32 bottom 28 top.


----------



## VickiNicole

Thanks for posting this, I am flying southwest tomorrow to Puerto Rico from Phoenix. I hope I am not too big for the seat


----------



## EMH1701

I'm flying next year in the spring to China for two weeks. I'm 5'2" and weigh just over 200 pounds. Do I need to worry? Not going Southwest...probably Delta. If I were going SW I'd worry a lot more, but I'm going with my family members who are also not skinny. Hopefully we can get seats together and the airline won't care. I suppose I can always try really hard to lose 20 pounds and then regain it when I get back.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm 5-3 and around 250. I fit fine without a seatbelt extender. I have flown SW and Delta in the last year. I'm essentially an hourglass. If you're not really hippy, you should be just fine.


----------



## lypeaches

EMH1701 said:


> I'm flying next year in the spring to China for two weeks. I'm 5'2" and weigh just over 200 pounds. Do I need to worry? Not going Southwest...probably Delta. If I were going SW I'd worry a lot more, but I'm going with my family members who are also not skinny. Hopefully we can get seats together and the airline won't care. I suppose I can always try really hard to lose 20 pounds and then regain it when I get back.



I'm a little larger than you by an inch and 25 - 30 pounds, and hippy, and I'm ok, so you should be ok too!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bigmac: Thank you for sharing. 

I have to book flights for work through Southwest next week and I've been freaking out  I thought I'd have to buy two seats -- didn't realize you eventually only end up paying for one, even if you reserve two.

Has anyone who booked two seats in advance had trouble getting the refund for the second after the fact?



> The purchase of additional seats serves as a notification to Southwest of a special seating need, and allows us to adequately plan for the number of seats that will be occupied on the aircraft.





> You may contact us for a refund of the cost of additional seating after travel.







bigmac said:


> Looks like Southwest Airlines no longer requires "customers of size" to buy additional seats.
> 
> 
> _... Customers of size who prefer not to purchase an additional seat in advance have the option of purchasing just one seat and then discussing their seating needs with the Customer Service Agent at their departure gate. If it is determined that a second (or third) seat is needed, *they will be accommodated with a complimentary additional seat(s). *
> _
> http://www.southwest.com/html/customer-service/extra-seat/index-pol.html
> 
> 
> My wife's flying to Sacramento as I type. When she contacted Southwest staff at the gate this afternoon regarding seating they looked at her and told her not to worry. They were right -- she sent a text saying she fit just fine and she didn't even need a seat belt extender (she's a pear shaped 290 lbs these days).


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Connie, you won't have any trouble getting a refund, especially now that they refund even when the flight is full.


----------



## cheesylier

Hi I work a airline as a flight attendant and I do everything to make sure everyone feels comfortable, especially people of size. I don't have too many tips but I do know that we charge a customer of size for an additional seat if they cannot lower both armrest. This can usually be avoided by traveling with someone. I've actually taken a seat next to a larger person to avoid embarrassment. I know that if you know you need an additional seat, it's better to book it at the beginning cause if you wait and its a full flight there is a possibility they may deny boarding if you require an additional seat. I also have to say that if your charged an additional seat and its not full then you can receive a refund because of new FAA rules. 
Also every flight carries one seatbelt extension per 50 passenger. And unfortunately, every airline has collectively agreed to shorten seats and shrink seats to fit more passengers. For example, our bigger aircraft seats 137 but after configurations its going to for an additional 12 seats. 
Another resaon an additional seat is charged is because aircrafts are fueled according to weight which is estimated by the count of customers multiplied by 180. Supposedly, an average weight (150) plus a checked bag (30) outdated? Yes but it's the industry average. Hit me up with a private message for any additional questions. I hope I didn't give too much info lol


----------



## lozonloz

Just going to recommend Icelandair- spent a week in Iceland recently and bought 2 seats with them to travel.

First of all, the armrests go back fully, so they were a lot more comfortable than Easyjet. The in-flight media was also pretty good with a large selection and the headphone jack is in the screen rather than in the armrest so nothing pokes into your leg and makes you uncomfortable during the flight.

The staff were really good- I had no problems with the two-seat arrangement and the woman at the check-in desk said that they had made a note so that if the flight wasn't fully booked they would leave the whole row of 3 for me so it would be easier for me to enter and exit if I needed the loo, etc. Unfortunately it WAS fully booked, but I appreciated the thought that went into the gesture. 

I didn't have any issues with staff trying to dump me off the flight or take back my seat in a fully booked (possibly overbooked) flight- I know this is a big fear of many of us who fly with an extra seat. Everyone was lovely. I got my seatbelt extension with no problems.

There was no food offered in the flight included in the ticket- you had to purchase food if you wanted it and they only took cash, which was an issue for me as I didn't have much on me on both flights and could only use a card. However, this is the only negative point. I usually bring my own food anyway.

They're a reasonable price considering the service and in-flight entertainment- I would most definitely use them again.


----------



## fat hiker

melinda333 said:


> What I meant with "comfort of flying" is the option to take a plane instead of 7 hr drive. Excuse the ambiguity, English isn't my first language.  My point all along was that buses don't have "tiny seats".



Buses and seats - I was on an intercity bus (or 'coach' as they get called here) a week ago that had seats that were ridiculously close together from front to back - tighter than ANY airline I've ever been on. Fortunately it was a short shuttle run, but there was no room for my knees at all, and I'm only 5 foot 10 inches. And it was a full intercity coach - onboard washroom, video screens, reading lights and power outlets at the seats, but miserably tight seat spacing. Truly a bus with "tiny seats".


----------



## EMH1701

My experience flying to China was reasonably good, although I wound up getting a cold two days before I left and on the flight home, I was in the aisle seat on the left side of the plan. So not fun being sick on a 11+ hour flight and not being able to relax.


----------



## archivaltype

Hi all! Very informational thread but I still have a few questions 
It is likely that I will be flying either US Airways or United soon and am...concerned. I am about 5'7'' and 315ish, 24/occassionally 26 bottom, evenly distributed weight wise. I don't care if I need a seatbelt extender or if I have to squish, but it would alleviate some serious stress if I knew with a twinge of certainty that I'd fit. I've never really had trouble fitting into theater seats or bus seats butt/hip wise, so I'm hopeful but hesitant. It's flying for about 5 hours or the megabus for...like 20 lol. 
Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

This appeared in the Guardian today. I thought it was well-expressed and might be of interest to dimmers who fly.


----------



## EvilPrincess

:


archivaltype said:


> Hi all! Very informational thread but I still have a few questions
> It is likely that I will be flying either US Airways or United soon and am...concerned. I am about 5'7'' and 315ish, 24/occassionally 26 bottom, evenly distributed weight wise. I don't care if I need a seatbelt extender or if I have to squish, but it would alleviate some serious stress if I knew with a twinge of certainty that I'd fit. I've never really had trouble fitting into theater seats or bus seats butt/hip wise, so I'm hopeful but hesitant. It's flying for about 5 hours or the megabus for...like 20 lol.
> Thanks in advance everyone!



It will be tight but you will fit. It is all about the squish factor. It also really depends on the plan type, I have flown all the US a Major carriers and the planes can be pretty small even on longer flights.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This appeared in the Guardian today. I thought it was well-expressed and might be of interest to dimmers who fly.



Good article, and great to see someone speaking out against the fat blame game.

One caveat I would note about flying business class that is not raised in the article (probably the writer is not SSBBW) is that business class can actually be less comfortable than coach (aka, steerage, peasant class, etc). Reason being is that in coach, the arm rests go up and allow for flow-over, while in business class, seats are wider but the arms to not rise and so for those wide of hip, you are really smushed in. Better in that case to upgrade to two seats in coach (or chance it that seat next to you will be empty or travel with a friend who doesn't mind the "spillover") than to upgrade to business. (I have never travelled first class - I suspect that the author actually travelled business but made the common mistake of calling it first - but this I have only ever seen on trans-oceanic flights and the seats look truly divine, but hip space may still be an issue. But if you can afford first, you could probably book yourself a whole row of coach and still have money left over to buy some great food in the food court at the airport, and even then still have plenty of cash to spare.)

Happy travels!

- Chris


----------



## lypeaches

archivaltype said:


> Hi all! Very informational thread but I still have a few questions
> It is likely that I will be flying either US Airways or United soon and am...concerned. I am about 5'7'' and 315ish, 24/occassionally 26 bottom, evenly distributed weight wise. I don't care if I need a seatbelt extender or if I have to squish, but it would alleviate some serious stress if I knew with a twinge of certainty that I'd fit. I've never really had trouble fitting into theater seats or bus seats butt/hip wise, so I'm hopeful but hesitant. It's flying for about 5 hours or the megabus for...like 20 lol.
> Thanks in advance everyone!



I have flown United a lot, at different sizes, ...usually the Airbus 320 model, and if you wear a 26 pants, you'll fit with a seatbelt extender. Not exactly comfortable, but certainly doable. However, if you can swing it, do their "Economy Plus" seating, you get an extra 4" of pitch between seats, usually for around $50 - $75 more. Makes all the difference.


----------



## bigmac

Flying to San Diego next week. My problem is my knees -- an hour or two with knees embedded in the back of the seat in front of you really sucks.


----------



## Deacone

I flew 14 hours economy to Malaysia in July. 7 hours to Dubai, stopover for a few hours, then 7 hours from Dubai to Kuala Lumpar. I went via Emirates - they're really good! The seating was quite adequate ( I mean I still had to spill onto my sister's side of the seat lol but I've got a wide bum), food was fantastic. I had a seatbelt extender, and the air hostesses were really nice and didn't make it awkward at all 

Only problem was being in the air that long not moving I had super-elephant ankles by the end lol


----------



## fat hiker

Deacone said:


> I flew 14 hours economy to Malaysia in July. ...
> 
> Only problem was being in the air that long not moving I had super-elephant ankles by the end lol



You need to do the 'Flyrobics' that Lufthansa used to encourage on their flights - simple, gentle exercises you can do while seated on a plane. They helped keep the ankles working....


----------



## Deacone

I did that! I was getting up to walk around a bit (only so much you can do when your arse or belly smacks people in the aisle's face) and was doing leg raises and rolling around the ankles. I think it was just being up in the air for such a long time that did it. It went down as soon as I got into Malaysia and had sleep lol.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I may need to fly to Atlanta to Amsterdam. I suspect I'll fly Delta. Their current policy is:



> If you are unable to sit in your seat without encroaching into the seat next to you while the armrest is down, please ask the agent if they can reseat you next to an empty seat. You might also consider purchasing an upgrade to First/Business Class.
> 
> We will do all possible to ensure your comfort but you might consider booking an additional seat in order to ensure your best comfort during your travel. Please call Delta Reservations at 1-800-221-1212 and they will be glad to assist.



The part I'm freaking out about is 8 - 9 hours on a plane with a tiny bathroom. I've flown in the states a few times this year (I <3 Southwest) , but on short flights I can ignore the bathroom and have no idea how small they actually are. I'm 5'4 350ish - size 32 butt and thighs. Has anyone my size or bigger managed to wedge themselves in the aircraft loo?

Also, any advice/comments on being fat in Amsterdam


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey Connie - international flights seem to always have handicapped-accessible restrooms. I was 400+ when flying to Spain (via Amsterdam - that was our first stop) and the plane bathroom was large enough for me to use.


----------



## ConnieLynn

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey Connie - international flights seem to always have handicapped-accessible restrooms. I was 400+ when flying to Spain (via Amsterdam - that was our first stop) and the plane bathroom was large enough for me to use.



Thank you! One less thing to stress about


----------

